# SMPS Half-Bridge Mini IR2153 + PCB



## mnicolau

Hola gente, les traigo una nueva SMPS para agrandar la familia .




> *ADVERTENCIA: debido a la alimentación  de línea de las SMPS presentadas, existen  riesgos de electrocución. Por favor tomar los recaudos  necesarios. Si no cuenta con los conocimientos adecuados para llevar a  cabo el proyecto en forma segura por favor no lo intente! *




Se trata de una fuente basada en el IC IR2153, un driver "self-oscillating", permitiendo reducir en gran parte la etapa de control ya que realiza todas las funciones. Como desventaja (si se le puede llamar así) es que trabaja a lazo abierto, por lo cual no permite la regulación de la etapa de salida. El secundario del núcleo se bobina específicamente para la tensión de salida deseada.

En lo que respecta a la fuente, está totalmente funcional ya tuvo varias horas de uso seguidas sin presentar ningún inconveniente. Los mosfets trabajaron fríos con el disipador utilizado y se obtuvo una caída máxima de 1 V en la tensión de salida en las distintas pruebas realizadas con varios amplificadores.

Potencia estimada 250-300 Watts

*PD:* Incorpora *protección contra cortos*, pero *todavía no ha sido probado*, en estos días voy a controlar el funcionamiento del circuito protector y cualquier cambio en los valores de los componentes se los comunicaré.

La información está en el .txt adjunto, les dejo algunas fotos.







-----------------
Edit 19/1/11

Versión 2.0 de la SMPS. Agregado el devanado auxiliar para alimentar  correctamente al IC.

Recomiendo colocar capacitores de al menos 330 uF en la rectificación  de línea, mucho mejor si consiguen los de 470 uF x 200 Vdel mismo  tamaño físico. Ya que la fuente al ser a lazo abierto depende mucho de  ellos para mantener estable la salida al aumentar la carga.

Si se alimentan amplificadores clase D el problema es mucho menor que  con clase AB.

Saludos


----------



## guille2

Hola mariano muchas gracias por el aporte, impecable como siempre, muy buen trabajo.
  Una consulta, veo una pequeña placa en los reguladores de la fuente de la foto, de que se trata?  Parecería no ser necesaria porque no figura en la versión final.
  Saludos.


----------



## electrodin

No pues mnicolau... Aun no termino de armar y probar la compacta 2.0  y ya nos sorprendes con esta nueva fuente?

Excelente trabajo mnicolau. muy bueno


----------



## Tavo

Excelente trabajo!! Felicitaciones. 

No se que le ves de "Mini" a este bicho (o soy yo el que no entiendo), con esa potencia que entrega es más que suficiente para un buen amplificador! (Claro, ahora que pienso, la parte de control).

No me parece ninguna desventaja que trabaje a lazo abierto, no es ningún problema, se bobina justo para la tensión de salida y listo!

Excelente aporte, muchas gracias.

Saludos.
PS: Veo que ya no les puedo escapar más a estas fuentes, los precios matan.


----------



## zopilote

Ya no es sorpresa que la familia aumente, veremos más de mnicolau, quizas el full bridge, los igbts y algun IRxxxx. Si parece ya una revista trimestral de power supply. Gracias por tu aporte.


----------



## Tacatomon

Vaya, Mariano, siempre aportando a la comunidad, enhorabuena. Una más a la familia.
Linda la disposición de componentes.

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias por los comentarios compañeros.

Guille, esa plaquita es para hacer los reguladores terciarios con LM317 y LM337 en lugar de los clásicos LM7X15, ya que supuestamente presentan mejores características de funcionamiento.

La full-bridge es muy tentadora, pero no tengo ninguna aplicación hasta el momento que requiera tanta potencia, así que por ahora seguirá en la lista de proyectos 

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Che, ¡muy linda la fuente Mariano!.

Felicitaciones por el diseño y gracias por compartirla.


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias Cacho, espero que alguien se le anime pronto... 

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

Como diría su majestad el rey julien: Esa fuentecita si me guta 

Una preguntonta, esa fuente se puede aumentar de potencia como las anteriores de tu autoría?


----------



## sergio barasz

que tal mariano, la verdad que sos un capo!! soy un gran admirador y seguidor de tus proyectos..
son excelentes como esta joyita jaja..felicidades!!


----------



## mnicolau

bueno gracias... me alegro les interesen los proyectos y si les pueden sacar provecho y aprender nuevas cosas, mejor todavía.

PD: bienvenido al foro Sergio.

Ratmayor, no hay ningún problema en aumentar la potencia, de hecho, tranquilamente se puede superar el KW, con el núcleo y los componentes apropiados (mosfets, diodos, capacitores, etc) manteniendo el mismo esquema. Otra posibilidad más es aumentar la frecuencia, ahora trabaja a casi 100[Khz] y no quise subir más porque desconozco el material del núcleo, pero ya voy a estar haciendo pruebas a mayor frecuencia. Con el material correcto se podría subir al doble y aumentar enormemente la potencia.

Saludos


----------



## Diego German

muy buen aporte mariano felicitaciones :buenpost:

yo quiero armarla  lo que creo que me va a complicar es que aca es muy dificil conseguir los ICs para estas fuentes he armado las otras que as publicado por que pude rescatar algunos de estos ICs de las fuentes de Pc, me va a tocar mandar a traer por correo 

saludos...

PD: si varia la tensión en el primario varia también en el secundario


----------



## Ratmayor

Diego German dijo:


> muy buen aporte mariano felicitaciones :buenpost:
> 
> yo quiero armarla  lo que creo que me va a complicar es que aca es muy dificil conseguir los ICs para estas fuentes he armado las otras que as publicado por que pude rescatar algunos de estos ICs de las fuentes de Pc, me va a tocar mandar a traer por correo
> 
> saludos...
> 
> PD: si varia la tensión en el primario varia también en el secundario


Este post te puede interesar 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/compras-china-freeshipping-42562/

Asi fue que pude comprar los IR2110 y creo que voy a pedir los IR2153 realmente me gusto esta fuente... 

Saludos


----------



## djwerley

Hola Mariano!
Felicitaciones por el excepcional trabajo! (+ 1...)

Estamos muy agradecidos por su dedicación!

saludos...


Werley Brito
Brazil


----------



## Ratmayor

djwerley dijo:


> Sólo aquí en el *foro de la electrónica argentina* encontrar gente


Pense que era internacional  (Es broma)



Mariano, una consulta, me es muy dificil conseguir los nucleos y mi paciencia para desarmar los de PC es de un valor aproximado a -∞. Por eBay consegui algunos, a ver cual me recomiendas:

ETD29
ETD39
ETD44
EE65
EE100
Saludos...


----------



## Tavo

mnicolau dijo:


> bueno gracias... me alegro les interesen los proyectos y si les pueden sacar provecho y aprender nuevas cosas, mejor todavía.
> 
> PD: bienvenido al foro Sergio.
> 
> Ratmayor, no hay ningún problema en aumentar la potencia, de hecho, tranquilamente se puede superar el KW, con el núcleo y los componentes apropiados (mosfets, diodos, capacitores, etc) manteniendo el mismo esquema. Otra posibilidad más es aumentar la frecuencia, ahora trabaja a casi 100[Khz] y no quise subir más porque desconozco el material del núcleo, pero ya voy a estar haciendo pruebas a mayor frecuencia. Con el material correcto se podría subir al doble y aumentar enormemente la potencia.
> 
> Saludos



Me gusta este comentario Mariano, que bueno, entendí algunas cosas mas sobre esto.
Yo ya tomé la decisión de armar este proyecto, de a poco voy a juntar los materiales y empiezo ni bien pueda.
Me gusta la frecuencia de trabajo, creo que 100KHz es una frecuencia apropiada para la mayoría de los núcleos "comunes".
Habría que ver bien la posibilidad que mencionaste, la de aumentar la frecuencia de trabajo y también ver el tema del núcleo principal. Eso es genial.

Por otro lado, me deja de preocupar este tema. Luego de probar este tipo de fuente seguro voy a cambiar de opinión.

De nuevo, gracias por este espectacular aporte. Decidí realizarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

Yo me le animo , gracias Mariano por compartirla, a su majestad  le gutaa esa fuente.
Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

Ratmayor dijo:


> Este post te puede interesar
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/compras-china-freeshipping-42562/
> 
> Asi fue que pude comprar los IR2110 y creo que voy a pedir los IR2153 realmente me gusto esta fuente...
> 
> Saludos



a cuanto venden los chinos el IR2153, ? en elemon esta 6 pesos.


----------



## Ratmayor

Los de encapsulado SOIC salen 5 por US $3.99 y los DIP salen en 5 por US $ 9.95...


----------



## ikepaz

mnicolau dijo:


> bueno gracias... me alegro les interesen los proyectos y si les pueden sacar provecho y aprender nuevas cosas, mejor todavía.
> 
> PD: bienvenido al foro Sergio.
> 
> Ratmayor, no hay ningún problema en aumentar la potencia, de hecho, tranquilamente se puede superar el KW, con el núcleo y los componentes apropiados (mosfets, diodos, capacitores, etc) manteniendo el mismo esquema. Otra posibilidad más es aumentar la frecuencia, ahora trabaja a casi 100[Khz] y no quise subir más porque desconozco el material del núcleo, pero ya voy a estar haciendo pruebas a mayor frecuencia. Con el material correcto se podría subir al doble y aumentar enormemente la potencia.
> 
> Saludos



Felicitaciones mnicolau,ya me le animé,el impreso está en el ácido,trataré de llevarla en la misma frecuencia a unos 600 w,con los cambios que mencionas,gracias por compartir tan buenos proyectos


----------



## mnicolau

Bárbaro ikepaz, una recomendación para cuando armes, cambiá las 2 R de 100K - 2W que están en paralelo y colocá ahí 2 ramas en paralelo, cada una con 2 R de 22K - 2W en serie. Osea quedaría:

       |--- R 22K/2W ------ R 22K/2W ---|
-----|                                               |---
       |--- R 22K/2W ------ R 22K/2W ---|

El cambio se debe a que 50K (100K//100K) es demasiado grande y no se logra alimentar correctamente el IC. Hay que reducir ese valor, pero como estamos bajando desde los 310[VDC], necesitamos resistencias grandes para disipar mejor. 
No es lo más práctico colocar las 4 Rs pero tampoco es tan molesto si se colocan las R en posición vertical. Otra opción sería dejar como está y alimentar desde un devanado auxiliar luego del arranque.

Yo los compré en Liniers por unos 8$ cada uno (2U$S aprox).

Ratmayor, el núcleo va a depender de cuánta potencia desees sacar. No hay recomendación para hacer sin partir de ese valor aunque sea. El ETD39 capás se pueda ubicar en el pcb, para los demás vas a tener que hacerle lugar. EE100  que bestia, cuánto cuesta uno de esos?

Saludos
Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

mnicolau dijo:


> Ratmayor, el núcleo va a depender de cuánta potencia desees sacar. No hay recomendación para hacer sin partir de ese valor aunque sea. El ETD39 capás se pueda ubicar en el pcb, para los demás vas a tener que hacerle lugar.


Gracias, en cuanto a la potencia, no creo que vaya a necesitar mas de 300W por el momento, ya que la quiero es para un ampli clase AB estéreo de 100W, creo que la mejor opción entonces es el ETD39 


mnicolau dijo:


> EE100  que bestia, cuánto cuesta uno de esos?


jejeje ese sale en US $20, estas son sus caracteristicas..:

EE100 ferrite core
High frequency ferrite. AL = 7100
Material type: N67 (Epcos/Siemens) = 3C85/3C90 (Ferroxcube) = PC40 (TDK)

Size (please see the chart below):
A (Length) = 100mm (3.94")
B = 73mm
C = 60mm
D = 47mm
E = 27.5mm
F (Width) = 27.5mm (1.08")


----------



## Diego German

*ratmayor dijo*


> Los de encapsulado SOIC salen 5 por US $3.99 y los DIP salen en 5 por US $ 9.95...



ese precio en que moneda esta dado me imagino que es en pesos?

saludos.....


----------



## ernestogn

US Dolar parece ser. seguro baja muchisimo por cantidad


----------



## Ratmayor

Diego German dijo:


> *ratmayor dijo*
> 
> ese precio en que moneda esta dado me imagino que es en pesos?
> 
> saludos.....


Dólares estado unidenses 


ernestogn dijo:


> US Dolar parece ser. seguro baja muchisimo por cantidad


Asi es, mientras mas IC's el monto es menor...


----------



## GERI

Hola como estan tengo q comprar los materiales en Bs As, cual me recomiendan (en $ son similares)
elemon ó elect. Liniers?. el envio es a Tucumán...
Gracias


----------



## FELIBAR12

Les dejo unos circuitos con IR2153


----------



## Tacatomon

Mnicolau, Cuanta inductancia deben tener las bobina de salida y de entrada?

Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor

Para los fanaticos de las SMPS les traigo el catalogo de Ferroxcube con información completa sobre todos sus nucleos.

Clic aquí 

Nota: No apto para flojos, el manual tiene mas de 1000 paginas 

Mas acá está una guía de selección de productos, trae información interesante...

Clic aquí 

P.D.: Lastimosamente los manuales estan en ingles 

Para finalizar, les recomiendo que visiten la pagina de FERROXCUBE, hay muchos mas manuales interesantes...


----------



## mnicolau

Tacatomon dijo:


> Mnicolau, Cuanta inductancia deben tener las bobina de salida y de entrada?
> 
> Saludos!



Hola Tacatomon, el de salida algo de 80[uH], el de entrada no ha sido calculado y no está incorporado en el pcb. Lo suelo agregar en la bornera de alimentación, o en el conector del cable de línea. El del protector contra cortos, depende de la relación de espiras, hay que respetar eso.

Gracias Ratmayor, muy buen material.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Buenas...

Acabo de venir de hacer algunas compras.. jeje.. Me acordé del IR2153 para la fuente, y con suerte lo conseguí, acá en la provincia de Río Negro, Cipolletti, lo conseguí a $14. Vale eso en otros lados o menos?
También pedí el IR2110 para el amplificador de E.J. Tagle y me lo trajeron, pero más falso que pedo de robot. En seguida lo devolví. Ese estaba a $24.

Cuando termine de conseguir los materiales me pongo manos a la obra. 

Saludos.


----------



## el anciano

bravo mnicolau por tus aportes...

Felicitaciones


----------



## el-rey-julien

lo mismo digo desde  ase mucho,el muchacho es el que hace aportes muy populares siempre ,felizitaciones mariano ,siempre sorprendes con tus aportes  al foro ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
palabras reales de su majestad el rey de todas las cosas ,su majestad el rey julien ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## ikepaz

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Tacatomon, el de salida algo de 80[uH], el de entrada no ha sido calculado y no está incorporado en el pcb. Lo suelo agregar en la bornera de alimentación, o en el conector del cable de línea. El del protector contra cortos, depende de la relación de espiras, hay que respetar eso.
> 
> Gracias Ratmayor, muy buen material.
> 
> Saludos



Hola mnicolau,por favor me podes informar que diámetro de alambre usaste para el inductor de salida y el secundario de la protección,muchas gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

el-rey-julien dijo:


> felizitaciones mariano ,siempre sorprendes con tus aportes  al foro ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



Gracias compañeros, me alegro les sean útiles...

ikepaz, para el inductor de salida podés utilizar el mismo alambre del secundario del trafo.
Para el secundario del toroide protector, cualquier alambre "fino" te sirve, la corriente allí es muy baja (corriente del primario / espiras del secundario de dicho toroide). Yo uso 0.35[mm] de diámetro (AWG 27).

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

mnicolau, donde compras el IR2153 ? que no aparece ya en el catalogo de elemon ni de electromponentes sa--..


----------



## Tavo

Creo que el IR2153 no es extraño... Yo lo conseguí en una casa de electrónica en Cipolletti, Río Negro.

Encima, ayer se lo mostré a Cacho como diciendo "mirá, tengo la novedad" , y me dijo que era bastante normal... jeje... 

Lo pagué algo de $12. Y es original, tengo toda la certeza.

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

ernestogn dijo:


> mnicolau, donde compras el IR2153 ? que no aparece ya en el catalogo de elemon ni de electromponentes sa--..



Hola, suelo encargar en Electrónica Liniers, está algo de 9$.

Pronto subiré el PCB con algunas modificaciones. Hay que utilizar un nuevo devanado para alimentar el IC, es lo más recomendable ya que las resistencias directas a +Vbus son bastante inefectivas.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Versión 2.0 de la SMPS. Agregado el devanado auxiliar para alimentar correctamente al IC.

Recomiendo colocar capacitores de al menos 330[uF] en la rectificación de línea, mucho mejor si consiguen los de 470[uF] x 200[V] del mismo tamaño físico. Ya que la fuente al ser a lazo abierto depende mucho de ellos para mantener estable la salida al aumentar la carga.

Si se alimentan amplificadores clase D el problema es mucho menor que con clase AB.

Si pasa algún *mod *por acá podría por favor agregarlo al 1º post? Gracias.

Saludos



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Adjuntos retirados para incorporarlos al primer post.


----------



## Cacho

Primer post actualizado a la versión 2.0.

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

mnicolau dijo:


> Si se alimentan amplificadores clase D el problema es mucho menor que con clase AB.


Tenia entendido que era mas complejo alimentar un amplificador clase D con una SMPS debido a que podrian "chocar" las frencuencias de ambos dispositivos, en los clase AB porque habria problemas?


----------



## Tacatomon

Ratmayor dijo:


> Tenia entendido que era mas complejo alimentar un amplificador clase D con una SMPS debido a que podrian "chocar" las frencuencias de ambos dispositivos, en los clase AB porque habria problemas?



Yo pienso que no hay nada más que un buen diseño del plano de masa para que las interferencias y bucles queden callados.

Como data. Acá en casa tengo un par de SMPS Flyback de 48V @ 10A. En serie son unos buenos 48V simétricos. Pero resulta que poniéndolas en serie con amplificadores Clase AB suena re-lindo el ruido. La última vez que probé el UCD con estas mismas fuentes, no había ruido alguno... ¿A que se debe? En las pruebas todo era cableado pal perro. Definitivamente las fuentes esas son ruidosas, pero de alguna manera se llevan bien con el UCD. Al menos eso me dejo aquella impresión.

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

Oops... Estaba mirando la nueva versión 2.0 y encontré esto, acaso puede ser un error o es así?



Esa pista que sale de una pata del capacitor, ¿No va conectada a nada?

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Cacho dijo:


> Primer post actualizado a la versión 2.0.


 
Bárbaro Cacho, muchas gracias 

Ratmayor, no es que haya problema con alimentar un AB, de hecho no hay ningún problema.. A lo que me refiero es que los clase D "devuelven" parte de la energía a la fuente (nunca estudié ese tema, así que no lo puedo explicar correctamente), por lo tanto (supongo viene por ahí la mano) la estabilidad de la tensión de salida es mejor que al alimentar un AB. 

Yo lo noté mucho con las primeras pruebas, en donde usaba 220[uF] en la rectificación. Al cargar mucho con ABs se caía algo la tensión, mientras que demandando la misma potencia con clases D, la tensión prácticamente no caía, incluso tendía a subir (interesante fenómeno).

PD: Tavo, eso no es un error, lo podés encontrar en las otras smps también. En esa pista que quedó al aire se suelda el disipador de los 2 transistores principales, el cual se conecta a masa mediante dicho capacitor. De esta forma se evita convertirlo en una "antena" que pueda irradiar la alta frecuencia. No tiene ningún pad porque depende del disipador utilizado.

Saludos

Esto es lo que explicaba el Ing. Eduardo Tagle sobre el fenómeno que comenté anteriormente:



> El tema es que un ampli clase D, tiene una característica "interesante"... Que es que puede reaprovechar la energía del cono. Permitan que les explique,y las consecuencias de ello:
> Cuando el ampli entrega energía a la bobina del parlante, la bobina impulsará al cono del mismo. Ahora, si el cono se está moviendo, y el ampli tiene que pararlo (algo que es muy común con sonidos percusivos o de bajas frecuencias), la energía de movimiento del cono es retransformada en energía electrica... Es decir, el parlante se transforma en un generador eléctrico.. Es decir, que en el claseD, hay energía que va y vuelve, pasa de ser energía almacenada en los capacitores de la fuente a transformarse en energía cinética (el movimiento del cono), y también a la inversa, es decir, la energía de movimiento del cono se retransforma en energía eléctrica, reinyectando la energía a los capacitores de la fuente. Esto que pongo también pasa , pero en muy mucha menos escala, en un ampli clase AB...Porque el ampli clase AB quema la energía que sobra.
> Pero, en el clase D, casi toda la energía es reinyectada a los capacitores de la fuente, el rendimiento de reinyección de energía es muy alto.
> De hecho, esa característica de reinyección de energía tiene una pequeña "contra" si no se tiene cuidado, y es que la energía que se reinyecta a los capacitores hace que la tensión en éstos suba, aún por arriba de la que deberían tener debido a la tensión de alimentación provista por el transformador.. Es decir, Es como que el ampli se autosube la tensión... Qué tanto sube, bueno, eso dependerá del valor de los capacitores de filtro de la fuente. Capacitores más grandes implican menos suba de tensión.


----------



## osk_rin

Tavo dijo:


> Oops... Estaba mirando la nueva versión 2.0 y encontré esto, acaso puede ser un error o es así?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 46630
> 
> Esa pista que sale de una pata del capacitor, ¿No va conectada a nada?
> 
> Saludos!


yo lo habia notado pero analizando un poco el esquema, me parece que aqui esta especificado lo que menciono mnicolau
hay que darle una simple observacion tavo. 

hasta pronto.


----------



## Tavo

Ya entendí, gracias Mariano por la explicación.

A propósito, ya que comentás la "compatibilidad" buena con los clase D, sin duda es una invitación a hacer esta fuete y un clase D. Estoy seguro que voy a realizarla, de hecho para eso compré el IR2153, pero no se como voy a hacer con las otras cosas. De a poco me voy a organizar.

Saludos.
PS: Una pregunta, que marca son los IRF740 originales? puede ser International Rectifier? Se consiguen originales?


----------



## claudia

buenas tarde compañeros, quisiera unirme al foro tengo propositos de hacerme una fuete de 600 w.


----------



## FELIBAR12

Cuales son los posibles candidatos de diodos dobles para la salida?


----------



## ernestogn

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Cuales son los posibles candidatos de diodos dobles para la salida?



yo estoy haciendo el  mejor intento por hacer esta fuente , usando F06C20 , reciclados de fuentes de PC , hay 2 en cada una , o en casi todas


----------



## Diego German

FELIBAR12 dijo:
			
		

> Cuales son los posibles candidatos de diodos dobles para la salida?



F16C20C STPR1620CT F12C20C estos son los que ocupo en estas fuentes 

saludos...


----------



## Ratmayor

El problema, por decirlo de alguna manera, con esos diodos que usan las fuentes de PC es que no soportan mas de 20V, la denominación de estos es sencilla, los primeros digitos indican la corriente que soportan, el segundo digito indica la tension, no me creen? consultenlo con los datasheet... jejeje. Saludos...


----------



## ernestogn

no no. el F06C20 es de 200V  . aqui la hoja de datos  http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/mospec/F06C10.pdf


----------



## mnicolau

Ratmayor dijo:


> El problema, por decirlo de alguna manera, con esos diodos que usan las fuentes de PC es que no soportan mas de 20V, la denominación de estos es sencilla, los primeros digitos indican la corriente que soportan, el segundo digito indica la tension, no me creen? consultenlo con los datasheet... jejeje. Saludos...



Casi.. los 2 últimos dígitos indican la tensión efectivamente, pero x10. De esta forma los que terminan en 20, soportan 200[V] por lo tanto es factible utilizarlos.

Otras opción comercial es la serie MUR1620CT, es ultra rápido y relativamente barato.

Saludos


----------



## Diego German

Ratmayor dijo:
			
		

> El problema, por decirlo de alguna manera, con esos diodos que usan las fuentes de PC es que no soportan mas de 20V, la denominación de estos es sencilla, los primeros digitos indican la corriente que soportan, el segundo digito indica la tension, no me creen? consultenlo con los datasheet... jejeje. Saludos...





			
				Diego German dijo:
			
		

> F16C20C STPR1620CT F12C20C estos son los que ocupo en estas fuentes



Estos diodos son de 200volts todos  es verdad que hay unos de menor tension como el F20C30C  o el F20C40C  que son de 30volts y 40volts respectivamente 

saludos...


----------



## mnicolau

Tavo dijo:


> PS: Una pregunta, que marca son los IRF740 originales? puede ser International Rectifier? Se consiguen originales?



Hay varias companías que fabrican ese mosfet:

http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/I/R/F/7/IRF740.shtml

Todos los que he comprado son de International Rectifier y ST.

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

En vez del IRF740, podría usar el IRFB42N20D? Es que un amigo los va a importar y quiero aprovechar el viaje


----------



## mnicolau

Es un excelente mosfet ese modelo, pero el problema es su Vds de 200[V] y deben soportar mínimo 400[V] para esta SMPS.

Saludos


----------



## mogolloelectro

bueno yo me di una vuelta por los almacenes de electronica y vi venir un tour averiguando el ir2153
pero esos planes se frustraron a lo que llegue al primer almacen donde me dicen que si lo hay lo que no me quedo gustando fue su precio que es aprox a 6 dolares contra 5 que cuesta el ir2110 pero todo sera por la inovacion menos mal y me fije del post ahora que tiene version 2.0 y solo he pensado en un aporte que no he subido por no tener el diagrama pero en otro hilo de un foro que ya no recuerdo hacen el puente de onda completa con 4 diodos dobles aprovechando todos los diodos (en paralelo de a 2) es que no me gusta pensar que uno de los 3 diodos dobles se caliente mas aunque no lo haya usado aun
lastima y no lo comente antes de esta forma hubiese sido parte de la 2.0


----------



## FELIBAR12

mogolloelectro dijo:


> pero esos planes se frustraron a lo que llegue al primer almacen donde me dicen que si lo hay lo que no me quedo gustando fue su precio que es aprox a 6 dolares contra 5 que cuesta el ir2110


pero fijate que te es practicamente como si compraras un SG3525 Y IR2110, los dos suman unos 10.000 pesos colombianos


----------



## Tavo

mogolloelectro dijo:


> bueno yo me di una vuelta por los almacenes de electronica y vi venir un tour averiguando el ir2153
> pero esos planes se frustraron a lo que llegue al primer almacen donde me dicen que si lo hay lo que no me quedo gustando fue su precio que es aprox a 6 dolares contra 5 que cuesta el ir2110 pero todo sera por la inovacion menos mal y me fije del post ahora que tiene version 2.0 y solo he pensado en un aporte que no he subido por no tener el diagrama pero en otro hilo de un foro que ya no recuerdo hacen el puente de onda completa con 4 diodos dobles aprovechando todos los diodos (en paralelo de a 2) es que no me gusta pensar que uno de los 3 diodos dobles se caliente mas aunque no lo haya usado aun
> lastima y no lo comente antes de esta forma hubiese sido parte de la 2.0



¿Sería mucho pedir que redactes de nuevo tu mensaje, pero respetando oraciones, párrafos y corrección ortográfica?
Realmente no entiendo lo que decís!

Por favor, volvé a escribir tu mensaje correctamente!!


----------



## mogolloelectro

cuando tenga la imagen lo corrijo lo que mencione fueron dos cosas pero lo mas relevante es el empleo de 4 diodos dobles en lugar de 3 lo otro solo narra algo que a muchos nos pasa a la hora de buscar repuestos pero no le des mucha mente si no lo entiendes entonces ese mensaje no era para ti

ah y aca en barranquilla que es donde vivo consegui el ir2110 en 10.000 pesos colombianos y el ir2153 esta en 12.000 pesos colombianos


----------



## Tavo

mogolloelectro dijo:


> cuando tenga la imagen lo corrijo lo que mencione fueron dos cosas pero lo mas relevante es el empleo de 4 diodos dobles en lugar de 3 lo otro solo narra algo que a muchos nos pasa a la hora de buscar repuestos pero no le des mucha mente si no lo entiendes entonces ese mensaje no era para ti
> 
> ah y aca en barranquilla que es donde vivo consegui el ir2110 en 10.000 pesos colombianos y el ir2153 esta en 12.000 pesos colombianos



No me importa si ese mensaje era para mi o no. El tema es que deberías *escribir con corrección*, para que todo el mundo entienda lo que decís.

Así:


mogolloelectro dijo:


> *C*uando tenga la imagen lo corrijo*.* *L*o que mencione fueron dos cosas*,* pero lo mas relevante es el empleo de 4 diodos dobles en lugar de 3*.* *L*o otro solo narra algo que a muchos nos pasa a la hora de buscar repuestos*,* pero no le des mucha mente*;* si no lo entiendes entonces ese mensaje no era para ti*.*


--------------------------------------
Lo que contás sobre la rectificación final está interesante, esperemos a ver que dice el autor del _thread_ sobre eso.


----------



## mnicolau

No tiene mucho sentido agregar otro diodo doble, sumaríamos $$ y espacio en el PCB, y no se mejoraría en la rectificación (seguiría siendo un puente de onda completa).
No te preocupes por el calentamiento porque son diodos grandes y con un disipador mínimo como el que estoy usando, apenas se enteran que están funcionando (al igual que el par de mosfets).

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

Que tal mariano, otra vez yo  logré conseguir estos FDP26N40 los IRF andan escasos por estos lados y los que hay son fabricados por Jack Sparrow. La finalidad es usar el nucleo EE34 e intentara sacarle la fuente al menos 600W


----------



## Tavo

Una pregunta: Que es mejor, un núcleo EE o un EI en estos casos? O da lo mismo?

Porque logré conseguir un EI-35, pero a la vista se ve bastante pequeño... No si si me sirva para esta fuente...
Tengo EI-35 y EI-33...

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Muy lindos mosfets los FDP26N40...
Para obtener esa potencia, te va a venir bien subir algo la frecuencia y así aprovechar mejor ese núcleo.

Un EE tiene la ventaja de tener mayor área de ventana (el doble) de la del EI correspondiente, con lo cual se pueden acomodar alambres de mayor sección y esto permitiría manejar mayores corrientes de manera adecuada.
Podés reciclar 2 núcleos iguales y así usar ambas "E" para obtener el EE. Aunque no es necesario ya que el cálculo que hice está hecho para un EI así que con prolijidad van a entrar correctamente los devanados.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

mnicolau dijo:


> Un EE tiene la ventaja de tener mayor área de ventana (el doble) de la del EI correspondiente, con lo cual se pueden acomodar alambres de mayor sección y esto permitiría manejar mayores corrientes de manera adecuada.
> Podés reciclar 2 núcleos iguales y así usar ambas "E" para obtener el EE. Aunque no es necesario ya que el cálculo que hice está hecho para un EI así que con prolijidad van a entrar correctamente los devanados.
> 
> Saludos


Gracias por tu respuesta Mariano, ahora entiendo más la cosa.

Voy a tratar entonces de conseguir algún núcleo EE, ya que no quiero tener problemas con el armado del transformador.
Los alambres los consigo nuevos fácilmente, hay una casa de reparación de motores acá, y siempre que necesité me los regalan (claro, cuando es poca cosa, me han regalado hasta 4 metros de AWG 18).

Saludos.


----------



## electroconico

Hola compañeros, estoy buscando el nucleo ei33 y me aparecen los siguientes:




¿son lo mismo? o se montan los 2??
 ¿Alguna tienda que tenga este núcleo a precio accesible?

Gracias Tavo



> Es la mejor manera de representarlos, son como dos E opuestas. En el caso de núcleo EI, sus dos partes van unidas como se ven -> EI


----------



## Tavo

Ver el archivo adjunto 46751
Nop, este núcleo es EE. Entendés por qué las letras "EE"?
Es la mejor manera de representarlos, son como dos E opuestas. En el caso de núcleo EI, sus dos partes van unidas como se ven -> EI

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

mnicolau dijo:


> Muy lindos mosfets los FDP26N40...
> Para obtener esa potencia, te va a venir bien subir algo la frecuencia y así aprovechar mejor ese núcleo.


Por indeciso y por tardarme en comprar consegui fue este ETD39:




 
y este ETD44 (los compre los 2 por si acaso).​ 


 
Comentas que sería bueno aumentar la frecuencia para aprovechar el nucleo, según leí el diseño original lo tienes trabajando a casi 100Khz, yo estaba pensando en subirla a 300Khz. Que opinas? y otro detalle ¿Será necesario colocar un gap? 

De lo que si estoy seguro es que me toca modificar el PCB ​


----------



## Tavo

Una pregunta: *¿Se consiguen esos núcleo nuevos en algún lado?*

Porque la verdad es que no tengo ni ganas de andar limpiando uno de fuente de PC... Me gustaría conseguir uno nuevo, pero no tengo ni idea... Por si acaso, vivo en Argentina, provincia de Buenos Aires... 

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Ratmayor dijo:


> el diseño original lo tienes trabajando a casi 100Khz, yo estaba pensando en subirla a 300Khz.



Tampoco tanto.. 
Me refería a subirla hasta unos 150[Khz], eso ya es un gran salto y no tan necesario con los núcleos grandes que conseguiste. No pensaste en armar la de 800[W] del otro post? Está preparada para alojar esos núcleos y para la potencia que necesitás (al ETD44 tal vez le puedas sacar 1[KW])

Cual es el material de los núcleos que conseguiste? Si es de los mas "comunes" no recomiendan más de 150[Khz]. 

Tavo, varias casas comercializan los núcleos, una de las más variadas donde suelo comprar es Elemon.

PD: "Limpiar" un núcleo de fuente de PC no lleva más de media hora , se saca de la placa, se mete en agua hirviendo, se desprenden las piezas y se retiran los devanados. Ahí queda listo para armar nuevamente.

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

mnicolau dijo:


> Tampoco tanto..
> Me refería a subirla hasta unos 150[Khz], eso ya es un gran salto y no tan necesario con los núcleos grandes que conseguiste.


Y yo que queria romper cosas  jeje no, es broma, serán 150Khz entonces.



mnicolau dijo:


> No pensaste en armar la de 800[W] del otro post? Está preparada para alojar esos núcleos y para la potencia que necesitás (al ETD44 tal vez le puedas sacar 1[KW])


La verdad si, pero los IR2110 que consegui los quiero usar para el ampli Clase D de EJTAGLE  Aquí no se consiguen, tuve que importarlos...


mnicolau dijo:


> Cual es el material de los núcleos que conseguiste? Si es de los mas "comunes" no recomiendan más de 150[Khz].


Creo que son de polvo de hierro, no logre ver el material de estos en el datasheet, pero segun la hoja, dice que soportan hasta 400Khz


mnicolau dijo:


> PD: "Limpiar" un núcleo de fuente de PC no lleva más de media hora , se saca de la placa, se mete en agua hirviendo, se desprenden las piezas y se retiran los devanados. Ahí queda listo para armar nuevamente.


 Ya se para la proxima jejeje. Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

mnicolau dijo:


> *PD:* Incorpora *protección contra cortos*, pero *todavía no ha sido probado*,




mariano , como van los ensayos de la protección contra corto?

es necesario apagar y encender de nuevo o arranca sola al desaparecer la condición de cortocircuito.?


----------



## mnicolau

No, de polvo de hierro seguro que no. Son de ferrite, pero dentro de ellos hay distintos materiales (y de varias empresas distintas). 

http://www.cosmoferrites.com/product/matcomp.html

Ahí hay una tabla con los distintos materiales de distintos fabricantes.

Ernesto, en las pocas pruebas que me animé a hacer  se protegió adecuadamente, y al salir del corto, volvió a las condiciones normales sin tener que encender nuevamente. Si querés apagar la fuente al producirse un corto, habrá que hacer algunas modificaciones.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

esta perfecto asi, ..

me parece a mi o la bobina de salida la tenes echa con alambre de un solo hilo?
¿ lleva litz o no lleva litz en el toroide de salida?

si todo sale bien esta semana hago un pedidito a elko con lo necesario para esta fuente y un par de rotel + un clase D


----------



## Ratmayor

mnicolau dijo:


> No, de polvo de hierro seguro que no. Son de ferrite, pero dentro de ellos hay distintos materiales (y de varias empresas distintas).
> 
> http://www.cosmoferrites.com/product/matcomp.html
> 
> Ahí hay una tabla con los distintos materiales de distintos fabricantes.


Muchas gracias, los que compre son ferroxcube el ETD39 es ferrite 3H3 y el ETD44 es ferrite grado 3C94


----------



## Tavo

Los núcleos de ferrite de fuente de PC, de qué material son?

La verdad que de este tema no se nada.  No se cual material sería mejor...


----------



## mnicolau

Ratmayor dijo:


> Muchas gracias, los que compre son ferroxcube el ETD39 es ferrite 3H3 y el ETD44 es ferrite grado 3C94



Ah bien, el 3C94 está recomendado hasta 300[Khz] según su hoja de datos:

http://www.ferroxcube.com/prod/assets/3c94.pdf

Ernesto, es el mismo alambre litz que usé para el secundario del trafo. Aunque no es del todo necesario usar uno de litz ahí, es más práctico para enrollar en el toroide y usás el sobrante que queda del transformador.

Tavo, díficil saber qué materiales utilizan pero, en el peor de los casos, soportan la frecuencia establecida y la Bmax utilizada para los cálculos. De hecho nunca tuve problemas y siempre los uso reciclados.

Saludos



ernestogn dijo:


> si todo sale bien esta semana hago un pedidito a elko con lo necesario para esta fuente y un par de rotel + un clase D



Lindo proyecto


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias por destacar el thread compañeros  

Saludos


----------



## lukazz

espectacular fuente, ya estoy en proceso de armarla. Por cierto, los diodos rapidos qe lleva a la salida del trafo de ferrita, que son 3, me serviria el SB1645? o en su defecto, cual usaste vos?
Gracias


----------



## Cacho

mnicolau dijo:


> Gracias por destacar el thread compañeros


De nada.
Tardó dos días en quedar destacado  (lo está desde el 16/12/10, que se lo merecía).

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

lukazz dijo:


> me serviria el SB1645? o en su defecto, cual usaste vos?
> Gracias



Hola, los diodos deben soportar aprox 2.5 veces la tensión de salida deseada. Si le pegás una leída al tema vas a ver que recomiendo diodos de al menos 200[V] (menos en realidad... pero los comerciales por lo general saltan de 100 a 200[V]). 
Si revisás el datasheet de tu diodo vas a encontrar que soporta 45[V], con lo cual te van a servir siempre y cuando desees obtener menos de 20[V] de salida.

Saludos


----------



## lukazz

ah, buenisimo, buscare en datasheets cual es el que puede ir con el voltaje de salida que quiero obtener, por cierto, que salida me recomiendas para poder obtener esos alrededor de 300w, como para el ampli clase D UCD, que esta publicado en el foro? la idea mia es armar 2 modulos de esta fuente, para que cada uno alimente cada modulo del ampli, y usar este en casos especiales, en modo Bridge, por lo tanto, supongo qe deveria ser el voltaje como para 4 ohms. Muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda, ya casi termina de revelarse la placa en el acido como para empezar a armarla jaja
Hasta luego


----------



## mnicolau

Mantenete por debajo de los 50[V] para no tener que cambiar los capacitores por unos de mayor tensión. 
Con 6 espiras por cada secundario tenés aprox 48[V] y estaría demasiado al límite. Con 5 espiras unos 42[V], yo usaría eso...

Saludos


----------



## lukazz

mnicolau dijo:


> Mantenete por debajo de los 50[V] para no tener que cambiar los capacitores por unos de mayor tensión.
> Con 6 espiras por cada secundario tenés aprox 48[V] y estaría demasiado al límite. Con 5 espiras unos 42[V], yo usaría eso...
> 
> Saludos



Los capacitores de los filtros de la salida los compre de 63v, asi que espero que soporte bien los 48v en la salida, espero que me tire por lo menos 200w en 8ohm, ya con eso soy feliz jaja

Saludos


----------



## lukazz

mnicolau dijo:


> Mantenete por debajo de los 50[V] para no tener que cambiar los capacitores por unos de mayor tensión.
> Con 6 espiras por cada secundario tenés aprox 48[V] y estaría demasiado al límite. Con 5 espiras unos 42[V], yo usaría eso...
> 
> Saludos


 
Que tal? ya estoy en proceso de armar los inductores, y el protector de corto, por casualidad, sabes si un alambre de casi 1 mm. me sirve?

Gracias


----------



## martt

te felicito gracias por tus aportes
con respecto a esta es menos engorrosa de armar que la de 800w  el problema es que quiero armar esta fuente y llevarla a esa potencia 
como calculo ese trofo 
si utiliso un EE42/21/15 el primario es el mismo de la smps de 800w y el secundario lo calcularia vol por amper
A  tendre que cambiar el puente de entrada por uno de 6a los cap. de salida segun la tencion y unos
 mur 1620  o con unos fep 16 esta bien
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola martt, habría que calcular nuevamente el transformador ya que la frecuencia de operación de esta fuente es algo menor a la de 800[W] del otro tema (igualmente no va a variar demasiado). 
Los diodos pueden ser esos FEP16 y algo muy importante es que vas a tener que agregar más capacidad en la rectificación de línea (2 cap de 470[uF] en paralelo, 4 en total, por lo menos...).

Saludos


----------



## martt

gracias mariano cuando puedas dame una mano para armar este trafo


----------



## mnicolau

martt dijo:


> gracias mariano cuando puedas dame una mano para armar este trafo



De nada... bajá Rt a 12[KΩ], en lugar de los 15[KΩ] y listo, tenés la misma frecuencia que en la de 800[W] con lo cual podés armar el mismo transformador.

Saludos


----------



## martt

entendi.  siempre agradecido sos un tipazo 
te comento que la fuente para el auto anduvo de diez
mandare a comprar a electronica linier los componentes a unos parientes por que soy de tucuman
aca me cobran $40 el 2153


----------



## Tavo

martt dijo:


> por que soy de tucuman
> *aca me cobran $40 el 2153*


Que estafa!! 

Yo lo conseguí por 13 pesos. En el sur, Río Negro, Argentina. Y es lindo (original de IR).

Buena idea, compralo en Buenos Aires o en algún otro lado, no te dejes engañar.

Saludos.
PS: Mariano... Lamentablemente no consigo los IRF740...  Será que puedo poner ahí IRF840?
Tengo mis dudas, porque la rDS(on) del 840 es mas alta que la del 740, y me temo que los mostefs se van a calentar demasiado... es así?


----------



## mnicolau

Tavo dijo:


> PS: Mariano... Lamentablemente no consigo los IRF740...  Será que puedo poner ahí IRF840?
> Tengo mis dudas, porque la rDS(on) del 840 es mas alta que la del 740, y me temo que los mostefs se van a calentar demasiado... es así?



No habría problema Tavo, los IRF740 ni se enteran que están funcionando (con un disipador chico, de fuente de PC), así que no creo que sea tan drástico la mayor Rds de los 840.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

mnicolau dijo:


> No habría problema Tavo, los IRF740 ni se enteran que están funcionando (con un disipador chico, de fuente de PC), así que no creo que sea tan drástico la mayor Rds de los 840.
> 
> Saludos


Ah, buenísimo, porque tengo un par de 840 comprados. De todos modos, voy a ver si consigo unos 740.
Gracias por tu respuesta Mariano.

Saludos.


----------



## martt

Micolau el secundario es de 8vol x espira


----------



## Ratmayor

Una pequeña consulta, en el pequeño tutorial de como hacer el transformador, hablas sobre usar capas como las que usan los transformadores de las fuentes de PC, pero al llegarme el nucleo noto que el carrete tiene unas divisiones y me gustaría saber como se hace en estos casos:





​Debo bobinar los devanados uno en cada división o debo distribuir todos los devanados entre ellas? En este caso, tambien debo usar la lamina de cobre que separa los devanados?​


----------



## Diego German

Pues podes quitar esas divisiones y se te hará mas fácil el bobinado es lo que yo hice en una elevadora de tensión y haci colocas sin problemas las laminas de cobre y también el bobinado 

saludos...

PD: me parece que esos trafos tienen el GAP entre las EE o no ???


----------



## Tavo

Diego German dijo:


> PD: me parece que esos trafos tienen el GAP entre las EE o no ???


Exactamente. Así es.

Hace pocos días desarmé uno igual y tenía GAP. Aparte, yo lo veo demasiado chico para esta fuente.
Mejor, buscate una fuente de PC quemada, y rescatá de ahí el trafo. La mayoría tiene la nomenclatura arriba, y generalmente para fuentes "normales" suelen usar EI-33 o EE-35.

Recomiendo un EE-35. Seguro va a ser mejor que ese de la foto.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Cuidado... el ETD44 de Ratmayor no tiene Gap, no se dejen llevar por las apariencias!. Por cierto, buen núcleo.

Saludos!


----------



## Diego German

Tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Cuidado... el ETD44 de Ratmayor no tiene Gap, no se dejen llevar por las apariencias!. Por cierto, buen núcleo.



Pues si tienes razon  es sin GAP, el que yo saque y tenia Gap era de un manitor de Pc  y tuve que eliminarle el GAP con una lija hasta que quedo uniforme,  y si que es un buen nucleo 

saludos...


----------



## Ratmayor

esta bien, pero el que postee es un ETD39  

Con respecto al GAP, alguien me aclara esto? el GAP en que casos se utiliza?


----------



## Diego German

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/gap-transformadores-28659/#post231184

Aqui tienes un enlace en el que esta explicado lo que es el GAP 

Saludos...


----------



## Tacatomon

En topologias donde se requiere que el núcleo mantenga acumulada la energía en él durante un semiciclo para poder liberarla en el secundario sin saturarse.

Algo así...

PS: Por ahí va XD. Necesito hacer funcionar mis núcleos FEER42...


----------



## Ratmayor

Diego German dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/gap-transformadores-28659/#post231184
> 
> Aqui tienes un enlace en el que esta explicado lo que es el GAP
> 
> Saludos...


Excelente información! 

P.D.: Ni el ETD39 ni el ETD44 que compré, tienen GAP. Salieron en u$7 con todo y envio si alguien se anima a importarlo.

Saludos...


----------



## electroconico

Ratmayor dijo:


> Excelente información!
> 
> P.D.: Ni el ETD39 ni el ETD44 que compré, tienen GAP. Salieron en u$7 con todo y envio si alguien se anima a importarlo.
> 
> Saludos...



Dónde los compraste ??


----------



## Ratmayor

Por aqui el ETD39:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ETD39-ETD-Ferri...177?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5c1096a1

Y el ETD44
http://cgi.ebay.com/ETD44-ETD-Ferri...162?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a56cf8e72

Saludos...


----------



## Tavo

Ojalá pudiese comprar por E-Bay... Se ven buenos esos núcleos.

Por qué no hacés la fuente con el ETD44? Se ve más robusto que el otro...

Yo por el momento voy a ver si consigo núcleos nuevos en Bahía Blanca, Buenos Aires, Argentina. Según Cacho me dijo que no se consiguen, pero yo voy a hacer el intento. 

Saludos.
PS: Quiero comprar núcleos nuevos porque los que vienen normalmente en fuentes de PC son chicos... A lo sumo he conseguido EE-35, pero quiero más.  (ETD44)


----------



## lukazz

Que tal? por lo que estube viendo en Elemon, tienen los nucleos de ferrita de tipo EER 35/11, en el cual su carretel es de 12 pines, justo como para esta placa.
Me recomiendan hacer el cambio de nucleo del EI33 o EI35, por este? y tambien ver la posibilidad de aumentarle un poco la frecuencia, como para sacar un poco mas de potencia, en esta reducida placa
Que opinan? se podria?
Muchisimas gracias!


----------



## Ratmayor

Tavo dijo:


> Por qué no hacés la fuente con el ETD44? Se ve más robusto que el otro...


ese lo guardo para una ocacion especial  el ETD39 lo quiero usar para alimentar un ampli clase AB de 100W el ETD44 lo usaré para un clase D


----------



## mnicolau

Tavo dijo:


> PS: Quiero comprar núcleos nuevos porque los que vienen normalmente en fuentes de PC son chicos... A lo sumo he conseguido EE-35, pero quiero más.  (ETD44)



Esos núcleos de PC "chicos", te pueden entregar 300[W] en esta fuente. Necesitás más potencia que esa para tus amplis? Tengan en cuenta que si van a armar esta fuente con un núcleo más grande para sacar mayor potencia, también van a tener que agregar bastante más capacidad a la rectificación primaria, a las salidas, etc.

Lukazz, el EER35/20/11 tiene la misma sección efectiva que el EI-33, incluso el área de ventana es muy similar así que no hay ninguna ventaja. Lo que sí te puede servir es comprarlo en material N87 o similar, ahí podrías subir bastante la frecuencia de operación.

Saludos


----------



## lukazz

mnicolau dijo:


> Lukazz, el EER35/20/11 tiene la misma sección efectiva que el EI-33, incluso el área de ventana es muy similar así que no hay ninguna ventaja. Lo que sí te puede servir es comprarlo en material N87 o similar, ahí podrías subir bastante la frecuencia de operación.
> 
> Saludos



Ah buenisimo, entonces ni me caliento en cambiarlo, ya tengo un EI33, pero pense que con el otro, podria haber una leve mejoria en potencia.
Por cierto, la frecuencia esta comandada por cual de los resistores? Estaria bueno probar modificaciones en la frecuencia, para ver que mejoras se pueden obtener, el nucleo que tiene ahora, es uno reciclado de una fuente de pc, por lo tanto no tengo ni idea de el grado de la ferrita que tiene, recomendas la frecuencia que esta ahora? o se puede aumentar un poco?
Ya para mañana con suerte esta finalizada, solo falta bobinar el trafo, y comprar en Elemon los diodos rapidos, y los MUR dobles que lleva, y algunos conectores y cositas que no son esenciales.
Por cierto, estoy sorprendido de este montaje, realmente es muy reducido y prolijo, jugaste muy bien con la disposicion de los componentes, la verdad que espectacular

Muchisimas gracias Mariano


----------



## mnicolau

De nada Lukazz...
Ct y Rt son los componentes que establecen la frecuencia. Con 470[pf] y 15[KΩ] tenemos unos 100[Khz]. Yo no la subiría más de ahí para empezar, ya que de por sí es 3 veces la frecuencia de una ATX aprox. Si va todo bien y con carga se comporta correctamente, podrías hacer pruebas a mayor frecuencia aunque no tendría mucho sentido hacerlo (alcancé a subirla hasta 150[Khz] sin problemas). Podrías mejorar un poco la transferencia de potencia pero necesitarías subir la capacidad primaria para aprovecharla y son probablemente cambios innecesarios para el alcance de esta SMPS.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

La tenés re clara Mariano. 

Ok, entonces tengo que conseguir un lindo EE-35 de fuente de PC.

Gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## lukazz

Tavo dijo:


> La tenés re clara Mariano.
> 
> Ok, entonces tengo que conseguir un lindo EE-35 de fuente de PC.
> 
> Gracias.
> Saludos!



Si vas a conseguir, en el caso de que no tengas, mandale el EI-33, como dijo Mariano, no tiene diferencia de seccion efectiva entre uno y otro, y con el EI-33 (es el que tengo, pero queria cambiarlo, pensando que el otro era mejor por ser mas alto pero no es asi) la plaqueta queda realmente ''baja''. A que me refiero? Que de altura, no va a ser mas alto que los capacitores que tiene, ya que la altura del trafo, es la misma que la de estos Cap.

Ya que esta dejo un par de fotos del montaje. Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor

Felicidades lukazz excelente trabajo!, Esos toroides que usaste son los mismos que usan las fuentes de PC?

Saludos...


----------



## lukazz

Correcto, son los mismos, tengo una bolsita con unos cuantos aca en casa, incluso el alambre utilizado en ellos, es tambien reciclado de viejos nucleos ATX, asi como tambien los capacitores de filtro del primario, intente ponerle de 470uf. pero la verdad qe se complico para que entren, asi que estan puestos de 330uf.
Por ahora voy a probarla con la frecuencia de serie, si veo que se comporta estable, podremos ver la opcion de un overclock 
Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

lukazz dijo:


> Correcto, son los mismos, tengo una bolsita con unos cuantos aca en casa, incluso el alambre utilizado en ellos, es tambien reciclado de viejos nucleos ATX, asi como tambien los capacitores de filtro del primario, intente ponerle de 470uf. pero la verdad qe se complico para que entren, asi que estan puestos de 330uf.
> Por ahora voy a probarla con la frecuencia de serie, si veo que se comporta estable, podremos ver la opcion de un overclock
> Saludos!



Che, te quedó moooooi bien la fuente, bien prolijita. NO te olvides de comprar BORNERAS para la entrada y salida; que es un detalle mínimo pero le da mejor estética y practicidad.

Respecto del núcleo, lamentablemente ahora no tengo ningún EI33 ni EE35. Voy a conseguir.

Saludos.


----------



## lukazz

Y si, es mejor conseguir, aunque si cuesta conseguir, o hay un poco de ''pachorra'', no esta mal rebuscarselas jajajajaj.
A todo esto, hablando de rebuscarselas, hay pachorra de salir a comprar alambre esmaltado.
Supuestamente, para el primario y los secundarios, al ser varios alambres, lo ideal seria realizarlos en forma multifilamento (osea, enrrollar varios filamentos y hacer uno solo).
A lo que voy, es que no tengo la medida de alambre AWG29 (0,28mm), ustedes creen que usando alambres de 0,12mm,en la proporcion como para completar la seccion final, obviamente como multifilamento, consiga el mismo resultado? ya de esta medida de alambre, tengo varios metros, por lo tanto ya podria ponerme a hacer el trafo ahora mismo.

Saludos!


----------



## ernestogn

lukazz dijo:


> Y si, es mejor conseguir, aunque si cuesta conseguir, o hay un poco de ''pachorra'', no esta mal rebuscarselas jajajajaj.
> A todo esto, hablando de rebuscarselas, hay pachorra de salir a comprar alambre esmaltado.
> Supuestamente, para el primario y los secundarios, al ser varios alambres, lo ideal seria realizarlos en forma multifilamento (osea, enrrollar varios filamentos y hacer uno solo).
> A lo que voy, es que no tengo la medida de alambre AWG29 (0,28mm), ustedes creen que usando alambres de 0,12mm,en la proporcion como para completar la seccion final, obviamente como multifilamento, consiga el mismo resultado? ya de esta medida de alambre, tengo varios metros, por lo tanto ya podria ponerme a hacer el trafo ahora mismo.
> 
> Saludos!



supuestamnte hay que hacerlo de esa manera , llegando al calibrecona alambres menores , por lo del efecto skin, se debe usar alambre de litz


----------



## mnicolau

lukazz dijo:


> A lo que voy, es que no tengo la medida de alambre AWG29 (0,28mm), ustedes creen que usando alambres de 0,12mm,en la proporcion como para completar la seccion final, obviamente como multifilamento, consiga el mismo resultado? ya de esta medida de alambre, tengo varios metros, por lo tanto ya podria ponerme a hacer el trafo ahora mismo.
> Saludos!



Hola, el tema es el siguiente... vas a necesitar muuuchos alambres de ese diámetro en paralelo (aprox 7 veces más alambres), y sacarle el esmalte uno por uno va a requerir de bastante paciencia . Yo intentaría conseguir el alambre adecuado.

Saludos


----------



## electroconico

¿Me sirve alguno de estos dos núcleos ?

Uno es de fuente de pc , el otro venia en una impresora.

Adjunto fotos.

Saludos!!


----------



## leonhar

la fuente es excelente, impecable. para comvertirla en automatica voy a usar nucleos com bobinas multiples para incrementar o disminuir el voltaje abriendo y cerrando unos reeles con un pic.


----------



## Tavo

electroconico dijo:


> ¿Me sirve alguno de estos dos núcleos ?
> 
> Uno es de fuente de pc , el otro venia en una impresora.
> 
> Adjunto fotos.
> 
> Saludos!!



Eletro*cúbico*, , cualquiera de esos núcleos te sirve. Para ir con más seguridad, yo usaría el de fuente de PC.

Sabés como desarmarlos, no? Agua a hervir, unos minutos (10 aprox) y listo, se despega solito... 

Saludos!


----------



## electroconico

Tavo dijo:


> Eletro*cúbico*, , cualquiera de esos núcleos te sirve. Para ir con más seguridad, yo usaría el de fuente de PC.
> 
> *Sabés como desarmarlos, no? Agua a hervir, unos minutos (10 aprox) y listo, se despega solito... *
> 
> Saludos!



Que bien que me serán útiles y gracias por responder mi otra pregunta   .

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo

electroconico dijo:


> Que bien que me serán útiles y gracias por responder mi otra pregunta   .
> 
> Saludos!



De nada, electrocúbico!


----------



## leonhar

Este integrado se supone que protege contra cortocircuitos, pero no hay una forma de colocarlo en paralelo a un circuito de disparo? y asi proteger el inversor.


----------



## mnicolau

leonhar dijo:


> Este integrado se supone que protege contra cortocircuitos, pero no hay una forma de colocarlo en paralelo a un circuito de disparo? y asi proteger el inversor.



Hola, no entendí muy bien a qué te referís. Explicá un poco mejor lo que tenés en mente.

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Mariano! Te felicito por la fuente "mini" . Hace rato que necesito una de más o menos 300 [W] y a esta fuente no la había visto. La otra que es más grande, la 2.0 (y la 1.0) me parecían muy complicadas, pero esta es una verdadera belleza. Tengo varias fuentes ATX y algunos transformadores EI33/35.. Así que, a soldar no más!



> Sabés como desarmarlos, no? Agua a hervir, unos minutos (10 aprox) y listo, se despega solito...
> 
> Saludos!



Tavo, sos un genio, gracias por compartir (yo hubiera usado la dremmel y seguro que hacía macanas jeje).
Muchas gracias, ni bien tenga tiempo, a construír!

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias por el comentario Agus, arme nomás!

PD: Agrego a la explicación de Tavo, si en un par de intentos las piezas no se separan, no seguir intentando!, hay que volver a dejarlo en el agua hirviendo un rato más y ahí recién volver a intentar, sino se va a terminar rompiendo. 
El pegamento original a veces da un poco de laburo para despegar las piezas y es la parte más "crítica". En cambio pegando nuevamente las piezas con cianocrilato (La Gotita), es mucho más fácil de despegar, así que pueden reutilizar el núcleo las veces que quieran siempre y cuando tengan cuidado a la hora de desarmarlo.

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Gracias por la recomendación. Tengo una pregunta. Veo que tengo un transformador MP-EI33-2 (supuestamente sirve para esta fuente) y uno que dice "ERL-35-2005". Ambos son de fuentes ATX. El segundo sirve? Tienen exactamente las mismas medidas los dos, pero cambia el nombre.

Tengo la mayoría de los componentes


----------



## mnicolau

Si, te sirve cualquiera de los 2.

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Muchas gracias. Lo último que pregunto, si no es molestia, antes de largarme a construirla.

1: los diodos rápidos tienen 3 patas?
2: la placa esa chiquita que se ve en la versión 1.0, en la versión nueva *no va*? Porque no está el PCB en el pdf.

Disculpá si molesto con mis inquietudes, pero quiero tratar de comprender bien antes de gastar plata jeje.

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

No hay molestia...

1º Sip, tienen 3 patas, ya que son 2 diodos en un mismo encapsulado y tienen el cátodo común, en la pata central.

2º Esa placa era opcional, para usar reguladores LM317/337 en lugar de los clásicos LM7X15. No hubo cambios ahí, si querés podés utilizarla y sinó colocá los LM7X15.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Sip, como bien dijo Mariano, si de una vez no despega, tranquilo, volver a meter al agua a hervir, hasta que despegue. Lo interesante es hacerlo de inmediato, para eso necesitarías unos guantes comunes, esos de trabajo, para que no te quemes. Tenés que agarrar ambas partes e ir "girando" (hacer los intentos) hasta que despega. Pero siempre suave, porque la ferrita es MUY delicada y se rompe...

Suerte!!
Saludos!

PS: Y si lo pegás con "La Gotita" al armar el trafo, también es excelente, porque el Ciano-acrilato también se despega metiendo el trafo al agua hirviendo.

Ah, y un "truco": Agregá dos o tres cucharadas de SAL GRUESA al agua, para elevar el punto de ebullición del agua, y por consiguiente, que el agua hierva a más T°.


----------



## leonhar

*leonhar dijo:  
Este integrado se supone que protege contra cortocircuitos, pero no hay una forma de colocarlo en paralelo a un circuito de disparo? y asi proteger el inversor.

Hola, no entendí muy bien a qué te referís. Explicá un poco mejor lo que tenés en mente.

Saludos*


bueno lo que sucede es que es muy comun, que en circuitos de disparo para inversores, se produsca un disparo erroneo (sin importar el motivo) y todo el bloque inversor (mosfet's, igbt's) junto con el circuito de disparo (o driver) se queme. por eso he estado disenando circuitos inversores y probando algun tipo de monitor Vce o di/dt que corte la senal de disparo o Vcc del dispositivo de potencia antes de que se queme el bloque inversor.
se que ir2153 tiene proteccion contra cortos y senales de disparo erroneas, pero solo lo cuando es el disparador, o puede usarse como supervisor?


----------



## Agucasta

Hola de nuevo. Dos dudas nuevas. (una ya la resolví mirando )






(los leds los pinté de rojo porque no sabía que eran leds )

Mi duda: Qué es lo que está a la izquierda pintado de rojo? 
y, ¿Puedo eliminar lo que está en amarillo y dejar sólo las tensiones más altas de salida? Porque no necesito +-15V..

Muchas gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

Lo que está a la izquierda de rojo es un NTC, como dice ahí. En cualquier fuente de PC encontrás una.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTC

Si, podés eliminar la etapa terciaria ya que es una salida independiente. Pero.. posiblemente tengas que aumentar la corriente de carga en las otras salidas. Osea, disminuir las resistencias de 2.7[KΩ] a 1,5[KΩ] - 2[W].

Leonhar, el IR2153 de por sí no tiene protección contra cortos, lo que incorpora es una posibilidad de "shutdown", siempre y cuando se le agregue de manera externa el circuito sensor de cortos, que es lo que hice en esta SMPS.

Saludos


----------



## electroconico

Hola 

Ya desarme el trafito.

No se si tiene poco espacio para bobinar , como cuanta potencia puedo obtener??

Ya tengo casi todo el material 

Adjunto las fotos.

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Diego German

Pues ese es justamente el que ocupa esta fuente es un EI33 la potencia como menciona Mariano esta entre los 250 a 300 watts  el espacio es el optimo para el bobinado de los debanados  

saludos...


----------



## martt

una consulta el devanado axiliar va conectado como lo trace rojo


----------



## mnicolau

martt dijo:


> una consulta el devanado axiliar va conectado como lo trace rojo



No martt, se conecta al pad "V" del mismo transformador. 

Cometí el error de agregar otra letra "V" y no me percaté que ya la había usado para el inductor de salida.

Saludos


----------



## martt

ok mnicolau muchas gracias ya entendi
con respecto al trafo de 800w la tencion del secundario la vario con la cantidad de espiras y cuantos voltios por cada una de ellas 
A y al debanado axiliar cuantas espiras le tendre que hacer
perdona que te moleste


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, cual es el trafo de 800[W]??

Saludos


----------



## martt

el trafo es de la 
smps half bridge 800w
anteriormente me dijiste que vaje la rt a 10 en ves de 15


----------



## 0110110h

Hola mnicolau te felicito por la fuente mini es lo que necesito! t*E* hago una pregunta, para que sirven las capas de aislante con lámina de cobre? Podrían obviarse para simplificar un poco más el trafo?
  El numero de espiras que pones y lo de 6V por cada vuelta del secundario es si trabajamos con 220V no?
Los dos diodos 1n4148 conforman el sistema de protección? en ese caso puedo obviar simplemente esa parte para hacer mas sencillo aun el circuito?
Gracias mnicolau!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola 0110110h, las láminas de cobre derivan a masa cualquier capacidad parásita que se pueda generar entre devanados primario y secundarios, lo cual puede ser una posible fuente de ruido. No es indispensable usarlas, pero sí es recomendado.

No importa la tensión de alimentación para la relación de espiras, ya que siempre la tensión en el primario del transformador será aprox (220[V]*√2)/2, debido a que al seleccionar 110[VAC] como tensión de entrada, entra en juego el doblador de tensión.

Podés quitar todo el sistema de protección contra cortos si no te interesa usarlo: toroide, diodos 4148, MCR100.

Martt, te invito a que realices el cálculo para las espiras primarias, usando la siguiente fórmulas:



B en [Gauss]
Ac en [cm²]

El resto sale fácil teniendo en cuenta la tensión por cada espira que vas a tener.

Saludos


----------



## 0110110h

Gracias por responder a la brevedad! Muy bueno, o sea que anda tanto con 220Vac como con 110Vac sin hacer modificaciones?


----------



## martt

mnicolau
estos son las referncias
f--1ookh
b--6000 gauss
ac=base x lado x altura(5,489)
teniendo en cuenta estas referencias el resultado me dio 16 espiras o sea 8 + 8 o estoy aciendo algo mal

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

0110110h dijo:


> Gracias por responder a la brevedad! Muy bueno, o sea que anda tanto con 220Vac como con 110Vac sin hacer modificaciones?



Claro.. con sólo colocar o no el puente entre los pines uno elige ambas tensiones, sin hacer ninguna otra modificación (es el mismo selector que tienen las fuentes ATX comerciales).

Martt, el resultado casualmente es acertado , pero las variables están mal.
Ac es de dos dimensiones  (es el área de la columna central, en [cm²]), y vos multiplicaste 3 dimensiones. 
Para el E42/21/15 tenés AC = 1.78[cm²]. 
Bmax = 1500 [G] como valor aceptable (6000 [G] está por encima de la saturación).

Haciendo el cálculo tenés unas 15 espiras primarias, con la cual redondeás para arriba para poder dividir en 2 devanados iguales y tenés las 16 espiras (8 + 8).

Saludos


----------



## 0110110h

Mariano otra pregunta, planeo usar también el núcleo E42/21/15 de material N87, lo voy a comprar en electrónica elemon y le quiero sacar unos 600W ó 650W, de cuantos amperes debería ser en mi caso el puente de diodos que has marcado como de 4A? Y debería modificar la corriente de carga teniendo en cuenta que no voy a poner el terciario? O sea debería modificar las R de 2.7K/1W? 
Ultima pregunta, según el calculo que sacaron con Mart el primario me quedaría de 8+8 vueltas, en ese caso en el secundario seguirían siendo 6V por cada espira? Gracias, disculpa tantas preguntas!


----------



## martt

gracias mnicolau por enseñar sos un tipaso 
me falta el diametro del alambre y el devanado axiliar

saludos


----------



## craXMqZO2

buenas noches estoy intentando hacer una fuente conmutada, alimentada desde diferentes cargas dc "12v 24v 36v y 48v en la entrada" y que mantenga 5 salidas de 12v permanente mas una de 5v a un amperio mínimo, estoy trabajando con el tl494, pero hay cosas que no entiendo. como hacer para cambiar la frecuencia y poder sostener el voltaje de salida 12voltios sin que se caiga el voltaje y mucho menos se aumente al cambiarle la diferencia de potencial en la entrada, he leído sobre los comparadores de error pero no logro entender su funcionamiento bien. si alguien me puede ayudar le agradezco mucho. 
de antemano gracias.


----------



## marcosaq

Nicolau você quer dizer que posso alimentar essa fonte tanto com 110v ou 220v?

Ela seleciona automáticamente a voltagem de entrada ?

obrigado.

Marcos





mnicolau dijo:


> Hola 0110110h, las láminas de cobre derivan a masa cualquier capacidad parásita que se pueda generar entre devanados primario y secundarios, lo cual puede ser una posible fuente de ruido. No es indispensable usarlas, pero sí es recomendado.
> 
> No importa la tensión de alimentación para la relación de espiras, ya que siempre la tensión en el primario del transformador será aprox (220[V]*√2)/2, debido a que al seleccionar 110[VAC] como tensión de entrada, entra en juego el doblador de tensión.
> 
> Podés quitar todo el sistema de protección contra cortos si no te interesa usarlo: toroide, diodos 4148, MCR100.
> 
> Martt, te invito a que realices el cálculo para las espiras primarias, usando la siguiente fórmulas:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 49036
> 
> B en [Gauss]
> Ac en [cm²]
> 
> El resto sale fácil teniendo en cuenta la tensión por cada espira que vas a tener.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

marcosaq dijo:


> Nicolau você quer dizer que posso alimentar essa fonte tanto com 110v ou 220v?
> 
> Ela seleciona automáticamente a voltagem de entrada ?
> 
> obrigado.
> 
> Marcos



Claro, se puede alimentar tanto con 110[Vac] como con 220[Vac]. Pero *se selecciona manualmente*. La selección se realiza mediante los pines 110/220 que se encuentran en el circuito de entrada. Estos pines se dejan sin conectar para alimentar con 220[Vac] y se puentean para alimentar con 110[Vac].

Saludos


----------



## martt

mniculau 
para sacar las vueltas del secundario esto es NS=NP x ES/EP
NP 16espiras
ES 80v
EP 220v
resultado 5.8
segun unas tablas que tengo con respecto a la corriente le corresponde cierto diametro
primario 3.6 amper un diametro de 1.38 mm
secundario10 amper un diametr de 2.5 mm
me podrias orientar un poco por que no me cierran estos valores o sera que estos calculos son para nucleos de hierro

saludos


----------



## fchouza

Hola, estoy diseñando una fuente para un valvular con un IR2151 que es la versión anterior del IR2153. La parte del primario es muy parecida a esta, salvo por la alimentación del IC, que está construida con una resistencia desde V+, usando el zener interno. La frecuencia de trabajo son 100kHz.

Tengo un problema, al conectar la fuente, la misma se destruye (transistores, rectificador, IC, etc). Reemplacé el transformador por una lamparita y funcionó bien, luego puse un transformador de fuente de PC y también funcionó correctamente, por lo que me hace pensar que el problema lo estoy teniendo en el transformador.

Este lo construí sobre un núcleo de ferrite EI33 extraído de una fuente de PC. Le bobiné 24 vueltas, en dos primarios de 12 conectados en serie (me aseguré de que ambos estén bobinados en la misma dirección).

Midiendo la inductancia del primario, obtuve un valor de 1 mH aproximadamente, mientras que los de PC tienen al menos 7 u 8mH. ¿Puede ser que esta abaja inductancia esté haciendo que la corriente aumente demasiado y se quemen los transistores? ¿Cuanto es la inductancia del primario del transformador de esta fuente? ¿Alguien la midió?

Muchas gracias!

PD: Adjunto el esquema de mi fuente. Igualmente creo que el problema no está en el esquema, pero por las dudas.

Agrego además, que la fuente no tiene ninguna clase de protección contra cortos. Pero no creo que el problema central esté acá, porque como dije, con el transformador de PC, funcionó bien.


----------



## ernestogn

que lindo circuito , que sencillo , lastima que explota! je , 
la provaste con su tranformador y una lampara serie conectada=?


----------



## mnicolau

fchouza dijo:


> PD: Adjunto el esquema de mi fuente. Igualmente creo que el problema no está en el esquema, pero por las dudas.



Hola, así como está el esquema, ambas mitades del primario parecerían estar en contra-fase. Los bobinaste en igual sentido? Es fundamental.

Saludos


----------



## fchouza

ernestogn dijo:


> que lindo circuito , que sencillo , lastima que explota! je ,
> la provaste con su tranformador y una lampara serie conectada=?



No, probé solo con la lampara primero y luegocon un transformador de fuente de PC (sin la lampara) y en ambos casos funcionaba.



			
				mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Hola, así como está el esquema, ambas mitades del primario parecerían estar en contra-fase. Los bobinaste en igual sentido? Es fundamental.
> 
> Saludos



Si, están bien bobinados. De hecho, probé conectarlos del otro modo, y la inductancia da 0, porque se anulan los campos. Conectándolos como está en el esquematico da 1 mH.


----------



## ernestogn

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, así como está el esquema, ambas mitades del primario parecerían estar en contra-fase. Los bobinaste en igual sentido? Es fundamental.
> 
> Saludos



mariano,tenes algun paper del IR2153, solo encuentro el datashet.


----------



## mnicolau

ernestogn dijo:


> mariano,tenes algun paper del IR2153, solo encuentro el datashet.



No.. la única app note que encontré es esta:

http://www.irf.com/technical-info/appnotes/an-1085.pdf

Pero es sólo una comparación entre el IR2153 y una nueva versión del mismo que ha salido. Nada más aparte de eso.

Saludos


----------



## 0110110h

Mariano disculpa *[CHAT NO]* pongo de nuevo unas preguntas *[CHAT NO]* tengo antes de largarme a hacer la fuente! Espero tu respuesta para terminar la PCB, estas son:

Planeo usar también el núcleo E42/21/15 de material N87, lo voy a comprar en electrónica elemon y le quiero sacar unos 600W ó 650W, de cuantos amperes debería ser en mi caso el puente de diodos que has marcado como de 4A? Y debería modificar la corriente de carga teniendo en cuenta que no voy a poner el terciario? O sea debería modificar las R de 2.7K/1W? 
Ultima pregunta, según el calculo que sacaron con Mart el primario me quedaría de 8+8 vueltas, en ese caso en el secundario seguirían siendo 6V por cada espira? Gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola 0110110h, cambiá el puente por uno de 6[A] como el KBU6M.
Las espiras del secundario van a depender de cuánta tensión quieras obtener a la salida, con 16 espiras primarias tenés unos 9[V] por cada espira realizada.

Una vez elegida la tensión de salida, calculás las resistencia de carga para que circulen entre 10 y 20 [mA] a través de ellas.

Lo que sí vas a tener que agregar es mayor capacidad en la rectificación primaria: 4 x 470[uF] -200[V] en total como mínimo.

Saludos


----------



## leonhar

fchouza con respecto a la explosion del circuito lo que te puedo recomendar es incrementar el tiempo muerto entre los disparos y reducir el tiempo de apagado de los mosfet, tal vez, si tuvieras un osciloscopio podrias ver el disparo del primer mosfet y asegurarte de que esta completamente apagado antes del disparo del segundo, en si la corriente a traves del transfo no deberia explotar el circuito. Lo que pienso es que cuando el ciclo de encendido del primer mosfet termina se produce un pico paracito que lo enciende nuevamente, si es asi deberia eliminarse cambiando c8 por un capacitor polarizado.


----------



## 0110110h

Mariano gracias por las recomendaciones. 
Podrían bobinarse los dos primarios a la ves en paralelo y luego arriba los dos secundarios a la ves en paralelo? Por que bobinas primero un primario luego los dos secundarios y por ultimo el otro primario?


----------



## ernestogn

ernestogn dijo:


> mariano,tenes algun paper del IR2153, solo encuentro el datashet.



Aqui encontre algunas notas de aplicacion de la familia 215x de ir , yo todabia no entiendo mucho pero seguro que alguno de ustedes les podra sacar mayor provecho 
http://www.irf.com/technical-info/documents.htm en el segundo subtitulo, ICs estan los PDF , estos son algunos de los temas tratados 

DT 04	Using Monolithic High Voltage Gate DriversPDF
DT 98-4	Technical Overview of IR215x Products PDF
DT 98-1	Variable Frequency Drive using IR215x Self-Oscillating IC's PDF
DT 94-13	Push-Pull Drive Circuit PDF
DT 94-10A	Choosing the Correct Dropping Resist. for IR2151/52/55 Control ICs PDF
DT 94-3A	Simple Electronic Ballast using IR2151/52/55 Control ICs PDF
DT 92-4A	Simple High Side Drive Provides Fast Sw. & Continuous On-Time PDF
DT 92-2A	High Current Buffer for Control IC's PDF


----------



## marcosaq

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola gente, les traigo una nueva SMPS para agrandar la familia .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se trata de una fuente basada en el IC IR2153, un driver "self-oscillating", permitiendo reducir en gran parte la etapa de control ya que realiza todas las funciones. Como desventaja (si se le puede llamar así) es que trabaja a lazo abierto, por lo cual no permite la regulación de la etapa de salida. El secundario del núcleo se bobina específicamente para la tensión de salida deseada.
> 
> En lo que respecta a la fuente, está totalmente funcional ya tuvo varias horas de uso seguidas sin presentar ningún inconveniente. Los mosfets trabajaron fríos con el disipador utilizado y se obtuvo una caída máxima de 1[V] en la tensión de salida en las distintas pruebas realizadas con varios amplificadores.
> 
> Potencia estimada 250-300[W].
> 
> *PD:* Incorpora *protección contra cortos*, pero *todavía no ha sido probado*, en estos días voy a controlar el funcionamiento del circuito protector y cualquier cambio en los valores de los componentes se los comunicaré.
> 
> La info está en el .txt adjunto, les dejo algunas fotos y el video.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 44616
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 44615
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 44614
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MavU7mwXMRo
> 
> -----------------
> Edit 19/1/11
> 
> Versión 2.0 de la SMPS. Agregado el devanado auxiliar para alimentar  correctamente al IC.
> 
> Recomiendo colocar capacitores de al menos 330[uF] en la rectificación  de línea, mucho mejor si consiguen los de 470[uF] x 200[V] del mismo  tamaño físico. Ya que la fuente al ser a lazo abierto depende mucho de  ellos para mantener estable la salida al aumentar la carga.
> 
> Si se alimentan amplificadores clase D el problema es mucho menor que  con clase AB.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> Saludos




Eu gostei do projeto e estou montnado uma dessas fontes para ver como funciona.

Mas não consegui encontrar a tenção dos capacitores principamente os capacitores eletrolícitico, marquei em amarelo as peças que eu tenho dúvida ok.


Obrigado.


Marcos


----------



## fchouza

leonhar dijo:


> fchouza con respecto a la explosion del circuito lo que te puedo recomendar es incrementar el tiempo muerto entre los disparos y reducir el tiempo de apagado de los mosfet, tal vez, si tuvieras un osciloscopio podrias ver el disparo del primer mosfet y asegurarte de que esta completamente apagado antes del disparo del segundo, en si la corriente a traves del transfo no deberia explotar el circuito. Lo que pienso es que cuando el ciclo de encendido del primer mosfet termina se produce un pico paracito que lo enciende nuevamente, si es asi deberia eliminarse cambiando c8 por un capacitor polarizado.



El problema de ese controlador es que tiene el deadtime fijo. Lo único que podría hacer es bajar la frecuencia de trabajo. Es algo que podría probar.

Cuando me haga un tiempo, lo pruebo y comento. Gracias!


----------



## martt

mnicolau dijo:


> Claro.. con sólo colocar o no el puente entre los pines uno elige ambas tensiones, sin hacer ninguna otra modificación (es el mismo selector que tienen las fuentes ATX comerciales).
> 
> Martt, el resultado casualmente es acertado , pero las variables están mal.
> Ac es de dos dimensiones  (es el área de la columna central, en [cm²]), y vos multiplicaste 3 dimensiones.
> Para el E42/21/15 tenés AC = 1.78[cm²].
> Bmax = 1500 [G] como valor aceptable (6000 [G] está por encima de la saturación).
> 
> Haciendo el cálculo tenés unas 15 espiras primarias, con la cual redondeás para arriba para poder dividir en 2 devanados iguales y tenés las 16 espiras (8 + 8).
> 
> Saludos


hola mnicolau saque estos resultados me podrias dar una mano
para sacar las vueltas del secundario esto es NS=NP x ES/EP
NP 16espiras
ES 80v
EP 220v
resultado 5.8
segun unas tablas que tengo con respecto a la corriente le corresponde cierto diametro
primario 3.6 amper un diametro de 1.38 mm
secundario10 amper un diametr de 2.5 mm
me podrias orientar un poco por que no me cierran estos valores o sera que estos calculos son para nucleos de hierro


----------



## mnicolau

Hola martt, la tensión del primario no es 220V, sino 220 x √2 / 2; aprox 155[V]. 

Con ese cambio necesitarías entre 8 y 9 espiras en cada secundario.

Si vas a utilizar 80[V] por rama, tené en cuenta que no vas a llegar a 10[A] por cada una de ellas; eso serían 1600[W]...

Para el diámetro de los alambres hay que hacer distintos cálculos, en los cuales se utilizan factores de corrección, debido a la forma de onda especial en estas fuentes, tanto en el primario como por el secundario. Teniendo en cuenta eso y el hecho de que se utilizan para audio, en las cuales la carga no es continua, se pueden utilizar densidades de corriente de hasta casi 7 [A/mm²].

Saludos


----------



## 0110110h

Mariano se pueden bobinar las dos ramas primarias juntas y luego arriba las dos ramas secundarias?


----------



## mnicolau

0110110h dijo:


> Mariano se pueden bobinar las dos ramas primarias juntas y luego arriba las dos ramas secundarias?



Si, se puede hacer así simple sin mayores inconvenientes (en teoría).
Hacer el "sandwich" que hacemos ahora con el secundario mejora el acople entre primario y secundario, disminuyendo la inductancia de pérdida. Sin embargo leí que es importante hacerlo de esta manera cuando el turns-ratio es muy grande (aprox 15), pero en esta fuente es bastante más pequeño que eso.

Saludos


----------



## martt

gracias  saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

Bueno cre que esto ya suena trillado pero una ves mas de mi modesta parte te felicito Mariano(mnicolau)
por tu exelente aporte


----------



## marcosaq

Aqui vão as fotos da minha primeira, fonte com IR2153.

agora preciso contruir o transformador.

qual vocês me recomenda usar ?


obrigado


----------



## martt

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola martt, la tensión del primario no es 220V, sino 220 x √2 / 2; aprox 155[V].
> 
> Con ese cambio necesitarías entre 8 y 9 espiras en cada secundario.
> 
> Si vas a utilizar 80[V] por rama, tené en cuenta que no vas a llegar a 10[A] por cada una de ellas; eso serían 1600[W]...
> 
> Para el diámetro de los alambres hay que hacer distintos cálculos, en los cuales se utilizan factores de corrección, debido a la forma de onda especial en estas fuentes, tanto en el primario como por el secundario. Teniendo en cuenta eso y el hecho de que se utilizan para audio, en las cuales la carga no es continua, se pueden utilizar densidades de corriente de hasta casi 7 [A/mm²].
> 
> Saludos



hola mnicolau
                  en realidad nececito -40+40 me podrias ayudar a calcular el diametro por que no te entendi o esplicarme como se calcula 
saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola martt, en el libro de Pressman tenés la sección Half-Bridge Magnetics 3.2.2, en la cual te explica cómo calcular los alambres del núcleo. El autor recomienda una densidad de corriente de al menos 300 "mils per RMS Ampere" (unos 6,5[A/mm²]), que es la densidad que tomé debido al escaso espacio presente en estos núcleos.

Marcos, te sirven los núcleos nº 1 y nº 2 que mostraste en el otro tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/#post469493

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

A mariano en particular y a todos en general:
me pueden recomendar un sustituto paro el IRF740 , estoy armando un pedido en Elko y no lo tiene en stock 
., y a que estamos , tampoco tienen el FR107 , cual me serviría?
Este figura en su lista pero no esta en stock 
IRF740PBF - TRAIRF740 TRA MOS N 10A 400V 125W .55OHM


Figuran estos dos , a ver si los tienen, ¿como nos afecta el valor .85OHM 
IRF840PBF TRA MOSFET N 8A 500V .85OHM 125W
IRFP450PBF TRA MOSFET N 14A 500V .4OHM 180W

gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

Cualquiera de los 2 mosfets te serviría. A pesar que el IRF840 tiene mayor Rds(on), no debería notarse demasiado teniendo en cuenta que los IRF740 actuales trabajan muy relajado.

Diodos se me ocurrieron un par, pero no los tienen tampoco.

Una duda, por qué comprás en ELKO? En Elemon o en Liniers tenés mucha variedad y buenos precios. Vas a encontrar todo para esta fuente, incluido el IR2153.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

me quedo comodo para armar la lista de articulos, y fue el primero que tenia el ir2153 en lista,ç
en elemon ...pense que era extranjera nunca ni visite su pagina , los voy a revisar ,.
aparte me queda comodo elko para enviar un amigo a que me retire la mercaderia.

esto que adjunto es lo que  tengo encargado hasta el momento 

mas un puñado de resistencias


----------



## mnicolau

Ahh bien... no dije nada entonces.

Muy buenos precios.

Fijate por acá, es una lista de diodos rápidos que podés buscar.

http://www.electrosemikon.com.ar/DioRapid.htm

PD: Gracias SERGIOD por el comentario 

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

mnicolau dijo:


> Cualquiera de los 2 mosfets te serviría. A pesar que el IRF840 tiene mayor Rds(on), no debería notarse demasiado teniendo en cuenta que los IRF740 actuales trabajan muy relajado.
> 
> Diodos se me ocurrieron un par, pero no los tienen tampoco.
> 
> Una duda, por qué comprás en ELKO? En Elemon o en Liniers tenés mucha variedad y buenos precios. Vas a encontrar todo para esta fuente, incluido el IR2153.
> 
> Saludos



Entiendo que una mayor Rds(on) implica mayores perdidas y mayor temperatura en el transitor ?
o puede influir en otro aspecto como los tiempos de conmuntacion?

lo tienen al  IRF840PBF en u$s 0.9162 +IVA



mnicolau dijo:


> Cualquiera de los 2 mosfets te serviría. A pesar que el IRF840 tiene mayor Rds(on), no debería notarse demasiado teniendo en cuenta que los IRF740 actuales trabajan muy relajado.
> 
> Diodos se me ocurrieron un par, pero no los tienen tampoco.
> 
> Una duda, por qué comprás en ELKO? En Elemon o en Liniers tenés mucha variedad y buenos precios. Vas a encontrar todo para esta fuente, incluido el IR2153.
> 
> Saludos



Entiendo que una mayor Rds(on) implica mayores perdidas y mayor temperatura en el transitor ?
o puede influir en otro aspecto como los tiempos de conmuntacion?

lo tienen al  IRF840PBF en u$s 0.9162 +IVA

para diodo rapido consigo e UF4007 , en todo caso usare reciclados


----------



## 0110110h

Como diodo rápido podría usarse un Schotky de 1A como el 1N5819?


----------



## Diego German

cual de todos los diodos rapidos?????

saludos...


----------



## mnicolau

Ernesto, otro dato a tener en cuenta en los mosfets son las capacidades parásitas. En el tema del clase D del Ing. Tagle podés leer muy buenas explicaciones sobre dichas características. En el caso de estos 2 mosfets, presentan casi las mismas capacidades así que no tendrías ningún problema en usar el 840.

0110110h, el problema en usar diodos Schotky es su muy baja tensión soportada. Ese diodo que comentás tiene un máximo de 40[V] con lo cual queda descartado para la mayoría de los reemplazos posibles en esta SMPS.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

mnicolau dijo:


> Ernesto, otro dato a tener en cuenta en los mosfets son las capacidades parásitas. En el tema del clase D del Ing. Tagle podés leer muy buenas explicaciones sobre dichas características. En el caso de estos 2 mosfets, presentan casi las mismas capacidades así que no tendrías ningún problema en usar el 840.
> 
> 0110110h, el problema en usar diodos Schotky es su muy baja tensión soportada. Ese diodo que comentás tiene un máximo de 40[V] con lo cual queda descartado para la mayoría de los reemplazos posibles en esta SMPS.
> 
> Saludos



Para cuando toque armar el clase D voy a tener que conseguir el mosfet recomendado .,confio que con el 840 no voy a tener problemas a la potencia que le pienso sacar a la fuente.

pregunto , si por el IR2153 me envian un IR2153*D*, puedo NO colocar el diodo que figura en tu esquema? , segun entiendo la version D, ya incluye dicho diodo...


----------



## 0110110h

Mariano te hago una pregunta respecto a los diodos rectificadores ultrarrápidos. Planeo alimentar dos amplificadores clase D de ejtagle que entregaran 250Wrms sobre 8 Ohm, serian 8Apico por cada uno, en total 16Apico que entrega la fuente, por lo tanto elegí los MUR1620 que soportan 200V en reversa y una If(av) "Average Forward Current - Corriente directa media" de 16A. Están bien seleccionados o están sobrados? Los diodos rectificadores se eligen por la Corriente directa media cuando se alimenta a un ampli?


----------



## martt

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola martt, en el libro de Pressman tenés la sección Half-Bridge Magnetics 3.2.2, en la cual te explica cómo calcular los alambres del núcleo. El autor recomienda una densidad de corriente de al menos 300 "mils per RMS Ampere" (unos 6,5[A/mm²]), que es la densidad que tomé debido al escaso espacio presente en estos núcleos.
> 
> Marcos, te sirven los núcleos nº 1 y nº 2 que mostraste en el otro tema:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/#post469493
> 
> Saludos



hola mnicolau
                    consegui el libro pero no la seccion que me decis pero si algo que hablaba de los diametros de los alambres segun la tabla entendi lo siguiente

trafo 800w

        tension del primario 155 voltios
        tension del secundario 80 voltios(+40-40)
        corriente primaria 5 amperios
         corriente secundaria 10 amperios
         relacion de 9 voltios

33 alambres de awg 28 para el primario
4 alambres de 8 hilos

64 alambres de awg 28 para el secundario
8 alambres de 8 hilos

saludos


----------



## 0110110h

Mariano la verdad se me hace muy difícil acá en mendoza conseguir los fr104 o los uf4007, podría usar un schotky de 1A aunque sea para la rectificación del devanado auxiliar para alimentar al IR2153? si no me equivoco la tensión del devanado auxiliar no supera los 26V. Ahora para el diodo de la fuente bootstrip del mosfet hig-side este diodo debería soportar aprox. 155V esto es así o estoy errado??


----------



## mnicolau

ernestogn dijo:


> pregunto , si por el IR2153 me envian un IR2153*D*, puedo NO colocar el diodo que figura en tu esquema? , segun entiendo la version D, ya incluye dicho diodo...



Así parece... pero nunca vi un "D".

0110110h, fijate la lista de diodos que comenté anteriormente, no conseguís ninguno de todos esos?

Esos Schottky no te sirven ni para la rectificación terciaria ya que la tensión ahí puede llegar hasta 30[V] incluso, dependiendo de la relación de espiras (por eso los capacitores antes del regulador son de 35[V]). Además los diodos deben tener un buen margen de tensión soportada, al menos 2 veces mayor a la tensión existente e incluso algo más en algunas aplicaciones.

martt, cual es la tabla que usaste?. Haciendo cálculos obtengo valores bastante distintos a los que comentás.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

Despues de una complicada triangulacion logistica me llego el pedido de Elko ., incluyendo un puñado de IR2153 y los mosfet entre otras cosas , esta para la foto!
, despues pongo foto para "verificar" la calidad de los componentes....


----------



## 0110110h

He conseguido un BY399 que aguanta 3A/800V pero según creo tiene un trr muy grande, en algunos datasheet dice 500ns y otros 250ns y hasta 150ns. No se que creer y si son 500ns no sirve no?


----------



## Diego German

Es 150ns el trr del BY399 sino encuentras  trata de consegir una fuente de PC  y sacar los que bienen  esos tienen un trr mas corto... 

saludos....


----------



## 0110110h

Conseguí un par de UF4007 en una casita perdida en centro de mendoza  me salio $1 c/u ahora no voy a tener que usar mas el costoso BYV27200 que casi nunca lo tenian...


----------



## martt

mnicolau dijo:


> Así parece... pero nunca vi un "D".
> 
> 0110110h, fijate la lista de diodos que comenté anteriormente, no conseguís ninguno de todos esos?
> 
> Esos Schottky no te sirven ni para la rectificación terciaria ya que la tensión ahí puede llegar hasta 30[V] incluso, dependiendo de la relación de espiras (por eso los capacitores antes del regulador son de 35[V]). Además los diodos deben tener un buen margen de tensión soportada, al menos 2 veces mayor a la tensión existente e incluso algo más en algunas aplicaciones.
> 
> martt, cual es la tabla que usaste?. Haciendo cálculos obtengo valores bastante distintos a los que comentás.
> 
> Saludos



hola mnicolau
                  esta es la tabla estoy un poco confundido como calcular los alambres
saludos


----------



## carlosyuca

una fuente muy interezante...espero pronto poder armarla..lastima que aca en Bolivia n se cuente con un buen stock en componentes electronicos y mucho menos nucles de ferrita..


----------



## 0110110h

Bueno ya arme la fuente y me quedo muy bien, anduvo de una sin problemas hasta que midiendo la tensión del secundario del trafo sin querer hice corto con las puntas del tester y salto un tremendo chispazo y se quemaron los dos IRF740, cambie los dos y también el ir2153 por las dudas, enchufo y pufff, se quemaron de nuevo los dos IRF740.
Que podrá estar fallando si anduvo de una hasta que hice corto sin querer en el secundario y ahora no anda???? Se habrá derretido la capa aislante del alambre del primario?, pero eso es improbable ya que no salio humo ni olor a quemado, es mas ni siquiera se quemo el fusible!!???


----------



## Diego German

Revisa que no estén quemados los diodos rectificadores del secundario y tambien las resistencias de gate de los mosfet asi como los diodos que estan en paralelo a estas ...

saludos...


----------



## 0110110h

Ya los revise antes y después de cambiar los mosfet y estaban bien


----------



## ernestogn

0110110h dijo:


> Bueno ya arme la fuente y me quedo muy bien, anduvo de una sin problemas hasta que midiendo la tensión del secundario del trafo sin querer hice corto con las puntas del tester y salto un tremendo chispazo y se quemaron los dos IRF740, cambie los dos y también el ir2153 por las dudas, enchufo y pufff, se quemaron de nuevo los dos IRF740.
> Que podrá estar fallando si anduvo de una hasta que hice corto sin querer en el secundario y ahora no anda???? Se habrá derretido la capa aislante del alambre del primario?, pero eso es improbable ya que no salio humo ni olor a quemado, es mas ni siquiera se quemo el fusible!!???



No te funciono la proteccion contra cortos?


----------



## 0110110h

No le puse la protección contra cortos y tampoco la NTC, ya revise las R de gate y están bien, al igual que los capacitores de filtrado, cada vez me convenzo mas de que es el trafo, pero quiero estar seguro por que cuesta mucho desoldarlo. Se habrá quemado el puente de diodos? Pero que raro por que lo probé antes de enchufar todo y taba bien.


----------



## ernestogn

y ponele la lampara serie , aver si tenes algun corto por alli ,


----------



## 0110110h

Me podes explicar un poco mas como es lo d la lámpara en serie? Tiene que ser una de 12V de los autos o un foco de 220V? Si hay un corto que pasa? se quema la lámpara o solo se enciende?


----------



## Tacatomon

0110110h dijo:


> Me podes explicar un poco mas como es lo d la lámpara en serie? Tiene que ser una de 12V de los autos o un foco de 220V? Si hay un corto que pasa? se quema la lámpara o solo se enciende?



Se usa una lámpara común de 220V (o 110V) a 100W. Si hay un corto en el sistema, pasa que la lámpara enciende y protege el sistema en cuestión, limitando la corriente en torno a menos de 1A.

Saludos!


----------



## ernestogn

Como dice Tacatomon, la lampara se conecta en serie a la entrada de linea , mas o menos asi


----------



## 0110110h

Bueno cambie el puente rectificador, el IR2153 y los dos IRF740. También lo que hice fue cortar la pista que va desde el devanado auxiliar (que alimenta al IR2153) hasta el FR104. Así que por ahí estaba el problema (jeje), no en realidad largue por q tengo que ir a cursar, mañana voy a soldar la pista que conecta el devanado auxiliar, quizás ahí este la falla ya que he usado otro núcleo (E42/21/15 material N87) con otra relación de vueltas (unas 21 vueltas en el primario y 4 en el auxiliar). Lo que me parece muy raro es que caliente tanto el núcleo, pensé que era por la corriente que demanda el ampli clase D que le conecto, pero al desconectarlo también lo hace y solo le quedan las dos R de carga que demandan 10mA cada una , podrá ser que he bobinado mal el trafo? Bobine así primario-->capa aislante-->los dos secundarios en paralelo a la vez-->capa aislante-->devanado auxiliar. Ha y me ayudo mucho la lámpara en serie, no dejo de usarla nunca mas, ya tengo una lista con su portalámparas para el futuro


----------



## 0110110h

Había logrado hacer andar todo, la fuente y el ampli no UCD de ejtagle, lo tuve unos 10min andando hasta que se puso al rojo vivo uno de los devanados del trafo, no se si el primario o el secundario, creo que el secundario y explotaron los dos IRF740 y el IR2153, de nuevo no se quemo el fusible. No tengo idea de por que paso esto, supongo que tendré que ponerle mas alambres en paralelo a los devanados, pero es raro por que no tenia caída de tensión en la fuente y tampoco estaba a máxima potencia el ampli, eso si, el disipador del ampli calentó muchísimo, tanto como para derretir el niple de plástico que aísla los mosfets del ampli. En cuanto tenga un tiempo me pongo para descubrir que paso… Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola:
Bueno, luego de varios meses, conseguí los componentes que me faltaban.
Estoy usando mosfet IRF840, el auto-oscilador en formato SMD y bobinada para +-20V
Y como era de esperar….(Con la suerte que yo tengo!)…. *No arranca*.

Pregunta: 
Nunca usé SMD, ¿Hay algo que se me haya escapado, he mirado el datasheet una y otra vez, y no encuentro ninguna diferencia con el formato DIP?
Otra: Para deshabilitar la protección y descartar fallos en ese sector ¿Es suficiente levantar el tiristor, y que la conexión a masa, sea a traves del capacitor (470p)?

Un Saludo y Muchísimas Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

carlitosferar dijo:


> ....Nunca usé SMD, ¿Hay algo que se me haya escapado, he mirado el datasheet una y otra vez, y no encuentro ninguna diferencia con el formato DIP?...



¿ Tuviste en cuenta el detalle que el SMD se coloca del lado inferior del impreso y cambian las conexiones de las patas ?


----------



## carlitosferar

Queeeeee torrrrrrrrrrpe.

Mil Gracias.

Editado:

Ja Ja … Me traicionó la ansiedad de encontrar la solución:enfadado:…. Pero no estaba allí el error ….al ponerlo del lado de arriba del PCB las patas coinciden (foto)

Gracias de nuevo. Segueré mirando.


----------



## Tacatomon

Mmm, Ese IR2153 se ve medio raro. Normalmente esos IC´s vienen con el modelo y los datos Grabados, no impresos con tinta. Cuidado.

Fíjate en las inscripciones. No concuerdan todas.
http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/ir2153.pdf
Además, ya hay una nueva versión del IC.

Saludos!


----------



## carlitosferar

Tacatomon dijo:


> Mmm, Ese IR2153 se ve medio raro. Normalmente esos IC´s vienen con el modelo y los datos Grabados, no impresos con tinta. Cuidado


 
Es muy probable que sean truchos, pero es lo único que conseguí en 3 meses.
¡Por lo menos me podria dejar que arranque! aunque las prestaciones sean inferiores.

Gracias Tacatomon, Un Saludo.....


----------



## malesi

Pues lo tienes facil Carlitosferar (Lo digo por lo de los meses)

http://es.farnell.com/international-rectifier/ir2153dpbf/ic-driver-mosfet-igbt-2153-dil8/dp/9101861

http://es.rs-online.com/web/search/...hod=searchProducts&searchTerm=ir2153&x=22&y=8

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Ver el archivo adjunto 52198​
Las 2 patas (Abajo a la izquierda) ¿ No están en corto?


----------



## carlitosferar

Gracias malesi, lo tendré en cuenta; éstos los compré en china.....

Gracias fogonazo por preocuparte, pero lamentablemente eso tampoco, además de ser mala la foto, el 2do pin es un poco mas alto y da esa impresión por paralaje. Están recontra testeadas. Incluso continuidad desde las patas del IC a los pads del PCB.

Aprovecho para reiterar la pregunta sobre la protección:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/486809/ _ 
Un Saludo.


----------



## silfredo jimenez

Muy buenas a todos, he decidido hacer la fuente pero solo necesito dos voltajes uno de 24 volt y el otro de 5 volt. para esto se que son solo dos bobinas pero la duda que tengo es: ¿ si tengo que colocar bobinas para filtrar la alta frecuancia en la salida de la fuente y de cuantos mHenrios deben ser? si alguien me podria colaborar se los agradezco de antemano.


----------



## mnicolau

carlitosferar dijo:


> Otra: Para deshabilitar la protección y descartar fallos en ese sector ¿Es suficiente levantar el tiristor, y que la conexión a masa, sea a traves del capacitor (470p)?



Hola Carlos, para deshabilitar la protección quitás el MCR y listo. El capacitor de 470[pF] es fundamental para el funcionamiento de la fuente ya que es el famoso "Ct" el cual establece la frecuencia de funcionamiento de la fuente junto con "Rt".

La lámpara serie se mantiene apagada? Medí la tensión en el pin 1 del IC.

En esta fuente es difícil que falle el arranque, ya que se hace directo desde la línea. Tal vez tenés invertidos los secundarios de la fuente, ó algún componente de valor incorrecto o en mal estado.

Silfredo, te recomiendo que leas la teoría y vayas empleando las fórmulas presentadas para poder calcular no sólo el inductor de salida necesario, sino también las capacidades, alambres, etc.



0110110h dijo:


> lo tuve unos 10min andando hasta que se puso al rojo vivo uno de los devanados del trafo



 Cuánto consumo estabas teniendo? El ampli se encuentra en buen estado?
Yo estoy usando la SMPS con un par de amplis clase D (no UCD).

PD: vas a tener que agregarle la protección 

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Carlos, para deshabilitar la protección quitás el MCR y listo.
> La lámpara serie se mantiene apagada? Medí la tensión en el pin 1 del IC.


 
Hola Master :

Ok: Lo de la protección, era lo que saltaba del datasheet del IC, pero…. Nunca está de más preguntar.

En el pin1, tenía 0V, y a la salida del 3rio. igual.
Y la lámpara absolutamente apagada.

Lo único que se me ocurrió cambiar fue el zener de 13V, y al darle tensión (serie de por medio) me voló los mosfets, y no tengo para reemplazarlos.

Cuando me lleguen, retomo las pruebas.

Te mando Un Saludo, Mil Gracias y como veras, te sigo en todas...


----------



## mnicolau

Hay varias cosas raras... por empezar no puede haber 0[V] en el pin 1, salvo que el diodo 1N4007 esté al revés (o abierto), la resistencia de 100[KΩ] esté abierta, o algún problema en el rectificador primario. Revisá todo eso y medí la tensión de línea rectificada.

Por otro lado, la serie debería haber evitado que se dañen los mosfets  
El cambio del zener no debería ser problema, ni siquiera pasaría eso al quitar el mismo, ya que el IC posee su zener interno de 15,6[V].
Ahora no se me ocurre qué puede haber pasado ahí... ya que no hay problemas ni de elevadas corrientes (por la lámpara serie) ni de sobre-tensiones.

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

Mil Gracias Mariano, Ya mismo le pego una mirada a los componentes que me mencionás, y cuando me lleguen los IR740 te cuento las novedades.
Un Saludo


----------



## 0110110h

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Carlos, para deshabilitar la protección quitás el MCR y listo. El capacitor de 470[pF] es fundamental para el funcionamiento de la fuente ya que es el famoso "Ct" el cual establece la frecuencia de funcionamiento de la fuente junto con "Rt".
> 
> La lámpara serie se mantiene apagada? Medí la tensión en el pin 1 del IC.
> 
> En esta fuente es difícil que falle el arranque, ya que se hace directo desde la línea. Tal vez tenés invertidos los secundarios de la fuente, ó algún componente de valor incorrecto o en mal estado.
> 
> Silfredo, te recomiendo que leas la teoría y vayas empleando las fórmulas presentadas para poder calcular no sólo el inductor de salida necesario, sino también las capacidades, alambres, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Cuánto consumo estabas teniendo? El ampli se encuentra en buen estado?
> Yo estoy usando la SMPS con un par de amplis clase D (no UCD).
> 
> PD: vas a tener que agregarle la protección
> 
> Saludos




 jajaja a mi nomas me pasa... No lo que paso fue que bobine el primario directamente sobre la ferrita sin usar la forma de plástico ni poner ningún aislante y como la forma de la columna central es cuadrada los ángulos rasparon el barniz del alambre y se formo un corto a través de la ferrita!
Se ve el camino que siguió la corriente ya por ahí la ferrita se fundió!!
Ahora estoy esperando que me traigan las formas de plástico de elemon!


----------



## mnicolau

Uhhh  bueno, al menos nos servirá de consejo a todos... 

*NO BOBINAR DIRECTO SOBRE EL NÚCLEO DE FERRITE!!!* 

Saludos


----------



## martt

hola mnicolas me podrias dar una mano para calcula el diametro del alambre por que no entiendo como hacerlo o dar las formulas para poder desarroyarlas por que baje el libro y no lo entiendo 


saludos


----------



## 0110110h

hola mart, mariano usa 1mm^2 por cada 6,5Arms por el tema del poco espacio en el núcleo que usa. Pero según el libro podes usar entre 4Arms ó hasta 7Arms por cada 1mm^2.
Si queres calcularlo yo usos estas formulas:
Usando por ejemplo alambres de 0.25mm de diámetro se elimina por completo el efecto pelicular o litz ya que la profundidad de penetración de los electrones la calculas así "*e*=74/sqrt(*f*)", 
*Donde:              * 
*e:* Radio de penetración de los electrones en el alambre en “mm”
*f:* Frecuencia de trabajo de la fuente en “Hz”

  y para *f=100Khz --> e*=0.234mm --> d= 2**e*=0.468mm

  O sea que usando cables de 0.468mm de diámetro o menos no se tiene en cuenta el efecto pelicular.

  Luego saca la sección necesaria con esta:

  R=(1/56)*(L/S)
*Donde:*
*L:* Longitud del cable o los alambres en “metros”
*S:* Sección del cable en “milímetros cuadrados”
*R:* Resistencia en “Ohm”

  Elegí "R" teniendo en cuenta la potencia que queres disipe el devanado: P=R*(Irms)^2



No se por que pero usando las formulas me da secciones muy pequeñas, por eso para estar seguro yo use las recomendadas por mariano.


----------



## 0110110h

Mariano que formulas o a que te referiste para calcular los capacitores de entrada, los de 330uF/200V?
Me podes decir el libro o alguna formula? Gracias. He estado bien varios libros y no dicen como calcularlos.


----------



## silfredo jimenez

buenas una inquietud que tengo. por que a los voltajes de +15 y -15 no se les colocó bobina para filtrar la alta frecuencia? muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## 0110110h

silfredo jimenez dijo:


> buenas una inquietud que tengo. por que a los voltajes de +15 y -15 no se les colocó bobina para filtrar la alta frecuencia? muchas gracias de antemano.



 En la practica no es necesario, con unos electrolíticos pequeños y unos cerámicos va bien. El consumo de corriente de esa salida es muy pequeño, sirve solo para la etapa preamplificadora o de control de tonos si es el caso de un amplificador.


----------



## silfredo jimenez

que bueno te agradezco muchísimo tu respuesta.....


----------



## martt

0110110h dijo:


> hola mart, mariano usa 1mm^2 por cada 6,5Arms por el tema del poco espacio en el núcleo que usa. Pero según el libro podes usar entre 4Arms ó hasta 7Arms por cada 1mm^2.
> Si queres calcularlo yo usos estas formulas:
> Usando por ejemplo alambres de 0.25mm de diámetro se elimina por completo el efecto pelicular o litz ya que la profundidad de penetración de los electrones la calculas así "*e*=74/sqrt(*f*)",
> *Donde:              *
> *e:* Radio de penetración de los electrones en el alambre en “mm”
> *f:* Frecuencia de trabajo de la fuente en “Hz”
> 
> y para *f=100Khz --> e*=0.234mm --> d= 2**e*=0.468mm
> 
> O sea que usando cables de 0.468mm de diámetro o menos no se tiene en cuenta el efecto pelicular.
> 
> 
> Luego saca la sección necesaria con esta:
> 
> R=(1/56)*(L/S)
> *Donde:*
> *L:* Longitud del cable o los alambres en “metros”
> *S:* Sección del cable en “milímetros cuadrados”
> *R:* Resistencia en “Ohm”
> 
> Elegí "R" teniendo en cuenta la potencia que queres disipe el devanado: P=R*(Irms)^2
> 
> 
> 
> No se por que pero usando las formulas me da secciones muy pequeñas, por eso para estar seguro yo use las recomendadas por mariano.



hola 0110110h este es el trafo que quiero armar
trafo 800w(este es E42.21.15)

tension del primario 155 voltios
tension del secundario 80 voltios(+40-40)
corriente primaria 5 amperios
corriente secundaria 10 amperios
relacion de 9 voltios

me recordas que es (sqrt)
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## 0110110h

sqrt(x) es raíz cuadrada de "X".
Fijate que para el calculo de secciones se usa las corrientes rms, los 5A del primario y los 10A del secundario son rms ó pico?

Sin son pico pasalas a rms dividiéndolas por sqrt(2) y si son rms hace los cálculos nomas, sin miedo son sencillos no tienen nada especial! Solo usa el sentido común y las matemáticas. Saludos. Suerte!


----------



## mnicolau

0110110h dijo:


> Mariano que formulas o a que te referiste para calcular los capacitores de entrada, los de 330uF/200V?
> Me podes decir el libro o alguna formula? Gracias. He estado bien varios libros y no dicen como calcularlos.



Hola 0110110, suelo usar una fórmula que encontré en un paper que propone lo siguiente:

Cin = (Pin/Vin(min)) / (8 * 2Fin * Vr)

_Dónde:_
_Pin = Pout (estimada) / Rendimiento (estimado)
Rendimiento ≈ 75%_

Todos los libros que he visto tratan el cálculo de esa capacidad, en el de Marty Brown tenés la 3.54

Saludos


----------



## 0110110h

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola 0110110, suelo usar una fórmula que encontré en un paper que propone lo siguiente:
> 
> Cin = (Pin/Vin(min)) / (8 * 2Fin * Vr)
> 
> _Dónde:_
> _Pin = Pout (estimada) / Rendimiento (estimado)
> Rendimiento ≈ 75%_
> 
> Todos los libros que he visto tratan el cálculo de esa capacidad, en el de Marty Brown tenés la 3.54
> 
> Saludos



Muchas gracias, que valor le das generalmente a Vr si quiero alimentar un ampli clase D?


----------



## martt

0110110h dijo:


> sqrt(x) es raíz cuadrada de "X".
> Fijate que para el calculo de secciones se usa las corrientes rms, los 5A del primario y los 10A del secundario son rms ó pico?
> 
> Sin son pico pasalas a rms dividiéndolas por sqrt(2) y si son rms hace los cálculos nomas, sin miedo son sencillos no tienen nada especial! Solo usa el sentido común y las matemáticas. Saludos. Suerte!



gracias 0110110h 


saludos


----------



## mnicolau

0110110h dijo:


> Muchas gracias, que valor le das generalmente a Vr si quiero alimentar un ampli clase D?



No de nada...
Yo suelo calcular con unos 8[V] de rizado, aprox un 3% del Vdc.

Saludos


----------



## marcosaq

Hola a todos ...

Yo construí este SMPS, y funciona bien me di cuenta de dos cosas: primero es que, incluso con la correcta construcción del transformador, no pude obtener un derecho de erección en la salida, por ejemplo, envuelve el transformador a +-36V y yo estoy recibiendo casi +-70V , Que puede ser el problema?

Otra cosa que noté es que el esqunta trafo mismo el SMPS y conectado sin ningún tipo de carga, así como el IR2153 calentamiento es mucho es esto normal?


Gracias


Marcos


----------



## mnicolau

Cuántas espiras hiciste a cada secundario Marcos? No puede haber tanta diferencia de tensión. 

Por otro lado, estas SMPS requieren carga (más de la que aportan las resistencias de salida) y al funcionar en vacío, puede subir algo la tensión posiblemente debido a inductancias parásitas no acopladas en el secundario. Pero.. no sería normal que suba por esa razón de 36 a 70[V]. Probaste la fuente con carga? qué tensión medís ahí?

Saludos


----------



## marcosaq

Hola mnicolau ...

Me envuelve 6 + 6 vueltas como se especifica en el documento que se TXT a lo largo de los planos de los SMPS, que debería darme +-36V. Yo no he hecho pruebas con carga, pero esta es la diferencia de tensión normal?

Recuerda que estoy aquí en Brasil y la frecuencia de nuestra red de energía eléctrica no se 60Hz es si eso afecta a cualquier cosa.

Tenga en cuenta que construir un transformador con otros 17 + 17 vueltas en el primario por lo que mi relación se redujo a 5v a 6v por turno a turno, envuelve 8 + 8 vueltas en el 38.9v secundaria, me estoy haciendo en la salida y logró reducir la temperatura del transformador, el Lo que hice es correcto?
  Estoy con el SMPS conectado a dos horas.


Gracias.


Marcos


----------



## 0110110h

Mariano vos sabes que a mi también me calentaba el núcleo, pero hasta el punto de quemar, y no paraba de calentarse. Uso el EE42-21-15 y al primario le di algo de 21 vueltas. 
Me recomendas que le de mas vueltas al primario? Los cálculos dicen que con 16 esta bien!
  Eso si, no tuve ningún problema con los voltajes de salida…


----------



## marcosaq

0110110h ...

 Cuando usted dice 16 rondas es de 16 + 16?, ¿Por qué me ponen 17 + 17 vueltas y resolvió el problema de la calefacción, ya que la tensión de salida Mnicolau vi que tenía razón sobre la carga de salida, me puse en 8 + 8 vueltas i secundaria y tiene 38 + 38V, pero cuando puedo cargar una fuente en que se reduce a 33 + 33v, ahora estoy un poco perdido no sé cuántas rondas he puesto el 38 + 38V sin una gran caída de una carga cuando se enciende el SMPS .

 ¿Usted o alguien tiene alguna sugerencias o ideas de cómo resolver esto?


 Gracias.


 Marcos

Las personas ...

 SMPS cuando desconecte la toma de corriente, conectado con el amplificador oigo las explosiones y las luces LED de SMPS como si la alimentación de nuevo, creo que es debido a la 470uFx200v condensadores de entrada ... es resolver esto?

 Gracias.


 Marcos


----------



## 0110110h

Mira estoy esperando a ver que me dice mariano sobre las vueltas del primario. Yo lo hice con 10 + 10 vueltas al primario por lo que estaba sobrado ya que con 8 + 8 según los cálculos estaba bien. Tuve problemas con la alta temperatura a la que se eleva el núcleo, pero con las tensiones de salida no, estas estaban perfectas.


----------



## mnicolau

Tenés idea de qué material es el núcleo 0110110h?
Revisaste que Ct y Rt sean del valor correcto?

No parecería ser un problema de espiras eso y es extraño que sea tan alto el calentamiento.


----------



## 0110110h

el material es N87 de epcos, ct y rt los valores que vos diste. Destaco que ct es de 330pf cerámico ya que es el único que conseguí. También aclaro que no calentaban ni los irf740 ni los diodos rectificadores y eso que los tenia sin disipador. El ampli no UCD que le conectaba andaba mal (calentaba mucho) por que hice mal el inductor. De todas formas calentaba igual cuando desenchufaba el ampli no UCD.


----------



## 0110110h

Podría ser el hecho de que no le coloque el inductor a la salida de la fuente? Solo coloque los capacitores de 1000uF


----------



## mnicolau

0110110h dijo:


> Podría ser el hecho de que no le coloque el inductor a la salida de la fuente? Solo coloque los capacitores de 1000uF



Pequeño detalle... colocalo y volvé a probar.

Por otro lado, revisá si el cap de 330[pf] esté en correcto valor de capacidad, ya que es el mínimo valor que recomienda el fabricante. De última probá con 1[nF] y te sacás la duda rápido.

Saludos


----------



## marcosaq

Hola Mnicolau y amigos ...

Cuando desconecte el SMPS de una toma, me parece un pulso en LED, un amplificador cuando se enciende dentro y fuera de la toma de alimentación SMPS que el ruido de pulso en los altavoces, da ecvitar esto?

Gracias


Marcos


----------



## 0110110h

mnicolau dijo:


> Pequeño detalle... colocalo y volvé a probar.
> 
> Por otro lado, revisá si el cap de 330[pf] esté en correcto valor de capacidad, ya que es el mínimo valor que recomienda el fabricante. De última probá con 1[nF] y te sacás la duda rápido.
> 
> Saludos



 Mariano lo hago con los núcleos toroidales de polvo de hierro de las fuentes de PC? No se me va a saturar ya que hice la fuente para alimentar dos amplificadores no UCD de 300Wrms cada uno, osea mi fuente entrega 600W no 250~300W. De ultima puedo poner dos inductores de 40uH en serie, cada uno hecho con un núcleo distinto, puede ser?


----------



## 0110110h

Mariano si ambos inductores de salida están en contrafase, no se anulan los campos y seria como no poner inductores?? Al menos eso me dicen las simulaciones que he hecho!


----------



## mnicolau

Tenés que calcular cual toroide utilizar para tu caso en particular, tanto en valor de inductancia, como las características del toroide mismo. Pero tenés que usar inductor de salida sí o sí.

Los devanados deben ir en contra-fase por el simple hecho de que las tensiones son complementarias. Si no lo harías así, vas a ver cómo se produce un desbalance de las tensiones de salida, debido a las sumas de las contribuciones de ambos. Las inductancias propiias de cada rama no se cancelan en ningún momento.

Saludos


----------



## 0110110h

Bueno les comento que solucione el problema de sobre calentamiento del núcleo.
Puse el inductor como me indica Mariano pero el problema persistía, decidí hacer un nuevo trafo, esta ves con el bobinado sobre el carrete de plástico y no directo sobre el núcleo de ferrite y santo remedio, según parece el devanado primario hacia contacto con el núcleo, no directo pero si en alguna medida ya que al tocarlo con la mano este me daba descargas. Con el nuevo trafo no da descargas y apenas entibia un poquito no mas luego de 2 horas de funcionamiento. Gracias mariano por la paciencia!!!


----------



## mnicolau

0110110h dijo:


> decidí hacer un nuevo trafo, esta ves con el bobinado sobre el carrete de plástico y no directo sobre el núcleo de ferrite y santo remedio



Hubieses empezado por ahí! 
Lo seguiste usando sin el carrete luego del otro problema que habías tenido...

Va de vuelta el consejo del post #226 entonces:



> *NO BOBINAR DIRECTO SOBRE EL NÚCLEO DE FERRITE!!!*



Saludos


----------



## 0110110h

jaja, lo que pasa es que todavía no me habían llegado los carretes de elemon! Y no me aguante y lo rebobine así no mas… jaja ya dos veces es mucho ahora prometo que lo aprendo! jaja


----------



## elmercito

Tavo dijo:


> Creo que el IR2153 no es extraño... Yo lo conseguí en una casa de electrónica en Cipolletti, Río Negro.
> 
> Encima, ayer se lo mostré a Cacho como diciendo "mirá, tengo la novedad" , y me dijo que era bastante normal... jeje...
> 
> Lo pagué algo de $12. Y es original, tengo toda la certeza.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Hola, mirá estoy armando la fuente y me hace falta el IR2153, donde lo compraste en Cipolletti? Yo soy de allá

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

carlitosferar dijo:


> Mil Gracias Mariano, Ya mismo le pego una mirada a los componentes que me mencionás, y cuando me lleguen los IR740 te cuento las novedades.
> Un Saludo


 
Hola:

Paso a informar:

El error era, por supuesto, Mío. Y estaba en el transformador, no sé exactamente que era pues hice uno nuevo, seguramente serían espiras en corto por usar alambre reciclado. (Yugos de TV). (Tengan cuidado con este tema pues yo quemé 4 juegos de mosfet; a pesar de usar la lámpara en serie.)

Características: Bobinado Secundario 3+3 vueltas (+-18V). Terciario también 3+3 y regulado para +-12V
Filtrado primario solo con 220Uf. Diodos de salida s16c40c. Y los mosfet ahora si son IRf740.

Pruebas y resultados: La fuente arranca a la perfección, simetría absoluta, y todos sus componentes fríos… ni siquiera entibian.
Con una carga “constante” de dos dicroicas de 12V 75W tengo una corriente de 5,8A, la tensión cae a 12,5V, a pesar de agregarle 2 capacitores en la entrada (recordemos que la carga es constante).
Y solo calientan un poco los diodos, ya que van muy justos.

Otro intento fue modificar Rt, la lleve a 10K, pero solo logré que calentara un poco el transformador y muy poco aumento de tensión.

Conclusión: Esto es una Joyita, tremendamente simple y muy económica.

Veremos qué pasa con el núcleo grande.

Por enésima vez: ……Mariano ……..Mil Gracias.
Un Saludo.


----------



## Ratmayor

Mariano, una consulta.

En el caso de que quisiera experimentar con mi propio circuito de protección y eliminara el bobinado que mide la corriente, tendría que modificar el primario de la fuente?


----------



## mnicolau

carlitosferar dijo:


> Con una carga “constante” de dos dicroicas de 12V 75W tengo una corriente de 5,8A, la tensión cae a 12,5V, a pesar de agregarle 2 capacitores en la entrada (recordemos que la carga es constante).



 No había visto tu post Carlos, 6[A] constantes en ambas ramas... es una muy buena cifra  Felicitaciones por sacarla andando.

Si tenés ganas de hacer más pruebas, podemos intentar buscarle la vuelta para disminuir la caída de tensión que tenés. Qué núcleo estás usando?

Hola Ratmayor, el primario no depende del inductor de protección así que podés quitarlo sin tener que modificar nada. Vas a sensar la corriente de los TRs mediante resistencias en las sources de los mosfets?

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Ratmayor, el primario no depende del inductor de protección así que podés quitarlo sin tener que modificar nada. Vas a sensar la corriente de los TRs mediante resistencias en las sources de los mosfets?


Es una de mis opciones, la otra es usando un comparador en las salidas asi como las fuentes ATX, aqui me es casi imposible conseguir el MCR100, consegui el IR2153 porque lo importé... =/


----------



## mnicolau

Ratmayor dijo:


> Es una de mis opciones, la otra es usando un comparador en las salidas asi como las fuentes ATX, aqui me es casi imposible conseguir el MCR100, consegui el IR2153 porque lo importé... =/



Ah pero no hace falta usar el MCR100, podrías usar un NPN tranquilamente tipo BC337.

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

Bueno, probare con varias opciones a ver cual queda mejor muajaja.

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

mnicolau dijo:


> Si tenés ganas de hacer más pruebas, podemos intentar buscarle la vuelta para disminuir la caída de tensión que tenés. Qué núcleo estás usando?


 
Hola Mariano: Atto. a tu consulta sobre el transformador; usé como siempre el EE33 de fuente de PC.
De momento la tengo a prueba con tus TDA en puente, 2 canales (4TDA) y los tira de película, incluso con los grabes al mango.

Con respecto a la caída de tensión (con el amplificador) solo es de 1,5/2V, que no está tan lejos de lo que comentabas en el primer post.
La verdad que pensaba simplemente volver al devanado de 4+4 = 24V que con la caída, estaría en los 22 que se bancan los TDA.

De todas maneras si quieres que haga alguna prueba en particular, estoy a tus órdenes.

Te felicito de nuevo. Un abrazo.


----------



## ernestogn

marino, o cualquiera, tenes el calculo de RT y CT para el 2153, estoy intentando , a modo de ejercicio para entender todo el proceso, diseñar una fuente DC DC a partir del Susodicho IR2153.
tengo ya creo que echos los calculos generales de un transformador para sistema halfbridge ..






que te parecen esos valores?
las formulas son las de Marty Brown - Power Supply Cookbook (2nd Edition)


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Ernesto, fijate en el datasheet del IR2151, ahí figura la fórmula para calcular la frecuencia de trabajo mediante Ct y Rt.

PD: 4 espiras primarias y 41 secundarias te quedaron?  Tenés una relación de 10 ahí, cómo llegás a esos valores? O tal vez sean 41 con punto medio... ahí tendría más sentido.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

mariano , no tengo la Hoja de calculo a mano , pero si , casi seguro que son 41 con punto medio. 
ahora al medio dia me fijo.

de todas formas fijate que puede ser por el duty cicle , ya que el 2153 trabaja fijo a 50% ,,,


¿ esta bien tomar 14.3 de Vmax o............?


a! ya que estas aca , donde conseguis los TDA 7377 y similares vos?


----------



## marcosaq

Acabo de acontruir este proyecto, pero se ha estabilizado para mantener la salida de +-45V?


----------



## mnicolau

Ernesto, la Vmax estaría correcta, lo único tené en cuenta que la frecuencia en este controlador no se divide por 2, ya que la Frec que setean Rt y Ct es ya la de conmutación de los mosfets.



Respecto a los TDAs, hace más de 1 año que no compro de esos ICs así que no sé si se siguen consiguiendo y su precio; pero solía comprarlos en SDS acá en Sta Fe Capital.

marcosaq, no entendí muy bien cual es tu duda...

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

ok , voy a tocar los números sin dividir la frecuencia, 

tenia entendido que lo de dividir por 2 era propio de la topologia half-bridge.

en microelectrónica sh me confirmaron que los tiene a los TDA , $10 (pesos + iva) unos 3 dolares cada uno.

voy a ver si este fin de semana puedo armar la  half-bridge-mini-ir2153 de una ves , ya tengo todo listo solo falta un poco de tiempo.

Gracias!


----------



## speedhugo

hola mnicolau una pregunta si en mi casa el voltaje de la red electrica es de 115v no hay problema para construir la fuente? o tendria problemas? gracias


----------



## KarLos!

speedhugo dijo:


> hola mnicolau una pregunta si en mi casa el voltaje de la red electrica es de 115v no hay problema para construir la fuente? o tendria problemas? gracias



No hay problema, puedes usarla en 220v tanto como 110v, para eso es el switch que trae para escojer con que voltaje se va a trabajar

Saludos


----------



## speedhugo

Gracias kasrlos me falto ver bien el diagrama  de nuevo gracias y saludos


----------



## ernestogn

Mariano, como hace para calcular el tema del censado de corriente?


----------



## NarXEh

Buenas!

Acabo de leer entero este post Mariano 

Te vengo a dejar mis *FELICITACIONES* talvez lo realice en un futuro cercano.

Solo tengo una pregunta:

Cuanto es el costo aproximado de este proyecto ?

saludos!


----------



## Cacho

Agarrás el esquemático, anotás toooooooodos los componentes y con una sonrisa grandota te vas hasta la casa de electrónica que más te guste.
Una vez ahí le preguntás al vendedor cuánto cuesta todo eso y... Ya está 

Después publicás la lista de componentes y el presio que te pasaron.

Saludos


----------



## NarXEh

Buenas!



Cacho dijo:


> Agarrás el esquemático, anotás toooooooodos los componentes y con una sonrisa grandota te vas hasta la casa de electrónica que más te guste.
> Una vez ahí le preguntás al vendedor cuánto cuesta todo eso y... Ya está
> 
> Después publicás la lista de componentes y el precio que te pasaron.
> 
> Saludos



Me parece bien el procedimiento pero dime cacho...la sonrisa grandota es opcional ? 

Anoche se me ocurrio algo buenisimo en lo que usar esta fuente, espero que funque como quiero asi queda como proyecto en el foro 

Gracias por la onda cacho (y por el sarcasmo tambien! )

saludos!


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola:
Por fin lo logré. Arrancó la Mini, con núcleo EE42.

Probé dos configuraciones:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/445313/ _ 
y
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/464759/ _ 
De momento estoy usando la primera, ya que con la segunda me pasé de voltaje.
(Tendría que desarmarlo y sacarle 1 o 2 vueltas)

Estoy usando IRFPs 450 y diodos simples. Filtrado: lo que encontré, a pesar de ello no noto variaciones de voltaje.
La he probado con el amplificador de ricardodeni, una ½ hora a fondo.

Los mosfet calientan un poco (dentro de lo normal) el resto nada de temperatura, *excepto* las Rs de Carga, que realmente calientan mucho (llegan a humear). He probado con 2K7, 4K7, talvez deba subirlas aun más para bajar la corriente, con 6K6, debería arrancar igual, (de momento no tengo).

Y otra cosa que me falta es la protección pues no sé calcular la bobina. Pero la haré igual a la de 800W, a ver que pasa.

Un Saludo.


----------



## Ratmayor

Una pregun*tonta*, que función cumplen los snubbers?  (Se me hace casi imposible conseguir los capacitores )


----------



## carlosyuca

saludos señores,

Tengo una consulta, ¿¿¿pudieran explicarme como calcular los filtros de salida?? o sugerirme alguna bibliografia, deseo calcular los filtros para una fuente de 1400W con el ETD49.
Espero su respuesta.


----------



## angel36

La verdad este aporte esta muy bien hecho, bien documentado.

Te agradezco el aporte y la buena onda Mariano.

Tengo un par de consultas para realizarles, a los que ya armaron la fuente y al que pueda y quiera contestar

He recuperado dos núcleos a saber... Un núcleo cuyo único dato tengo es las siglas que venían en la cinta que lo envuelve .-DM-155N
                               DHD-9903

en ese orden, sacado el mismo de una placa de monitor CRT.

el otro es un EC-35C....(sera este el clásico EE35?)
Sacado de una fuente ATX...

¿Quisiera saber cual de los dos núcleos puedo utilizar para esta fuente?

a continuación les dejo una foto con los dos núcleos el mas chico se rompio cuando lo estaba despegando...nada que un poco de cianoclirato no pueda arreglar jaja


----------



## Diego German

angel36 dijo:


> La verdad este aporte esta muy bien hecho, bien documentado.
> 
> Te agradezco el aporte y la buena onda Mariano.
> 
> Tengo un par de consultas para realizarles, a los que ya armaron la fuente y al que pueda y quiera contestar
> 
> He recuperado dos núcleos a saber... Un núcleo cuyo único dato tengo es las siglas que venían en la cinta que lo envuelve .-DM-155N
> DHD-9903
> 
> en ese orden, sacado el mismo de una placa de monitor CRT.
> 
> el otro es un EC-35C....(sera este el clásico EE35?)
> Sacado de una fuente ATX...
> 
> ¿Quisiera saber cual de los dos núcleos puedo utilizar para esta fuente?
> 
> a continuación les dejo una foto con los dos núcleos el mas chico se rompio cuando lo estaba despegando...nada que un poco de cianoclirato no pueda arreglar jaja



Te sirven los dos nucleos yo tengo dos fuentes de las otras con TL494 una con EI33 y otra con EE35 y ambas andan muy bien 
Con el EE35 podras sacarle mas potencia a la fuente  que con el EI33 !

saludos...


----------



## angel36

Ok gracias muy amable diego


----------



## carlitosferar

Ojo, que el proveniente del monitor, probablemente tenga gap ......

Un Saludo.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gente,

Angel, el núcleo de la izquierda parecería un pequeño gap en la columna central, es así?

Carlos, la disipación de las Rs de carga es muy sencillo de calcular y está claro que si se desea subir la tensión, hay que subir también su valor para disminuir la corriente y tener menor disipación. Lo mismo sucede con las Rs para los leds de salida.

Las Rs de 2,7[KΩ] están calculadas para unos 40[V] de salida máx, en donde se tiene una disipación de unos 0.6[W] aprox. Si se aumenta la tensión a +-65[V] y se mantiene las Rs de 2.7[KΩ], la disipación en las mismas sube a 1.5[W], con lo cual van a humear lindo y se terminan quemando; hay que re-calcular dichos valores.

carlosyuca, podrías consultar el libro de Marty Brown "Power Supply Cookbook" o el de Pressman "Switching Power Supply Design", entre tantos otros disponibles.

Ratmayor, snubbers: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snubber 
No hace falta respetar esos valores de capacitores, ya que no están calculados (es algo bastante experimental) así que podrías colocar algún valor similar que consigas.

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

mnicolau dijo:


> Ratmayor, snubbers: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snubber
> No hace falta respetar esos valores de capacitores, ya que no están calculados (es algo bastante experimental) así que podrías colocar algún valor similar que consigas.


Entonces que sea San Oscilscopio quien guie mis pasos  Ya imprimi la placa, en mi dia libre comensaré a armar...


----------



## carlitosferar

Gracias Mariano.
De momento está funcionando a la perfección.
De todas maneras, ahora que sé que funciona, haré los cálculos de cero en función de las características de mi núcleo.

Un Saludo.


----------



## ernestogn

Ahora si va enserio , 
despues de meses de amagues y falta de tiempo , y habiendo solucionado sastifactoriamente el temita del taladro ,me puse a armar este maravilloso proyecto.

por supuesto me surjen un par de dudas , pero primero las fotos.






este es mi invento de taladro, lo hise con el eje de una impresora HP820 o similar y el cabezal porta cartuchos con todo y bujes , mas 2 precintos y un minitorno balck and deker prestado..






Bueno , la duda principal que me surge , este capacitor electrolitico de 100uf , de que voltaje es?
a mi me da la impresion de estar conectado a 311V?


----------



## Diego German

ernestogn el integrado internamente tiene un diodo zener de 15.6v conectado al pin 1 de este, el capacitor electrolitico puede ser de 25vdc 

Saludos...


----------



## ernestogn

hay estaba el secreto , gracias diego , 
¿ alguien la tiene como calcular el tema de la corriente a la que corta la protección?


----------



## mnicolau

ernestogn dijo:


> hay estaba el secreto , gracias diego ,
> ¿ alguien la tiene como calcular el tema de la corriente a la que corta la protección?



Hola Ernesto, te dejo un pdf para que leas.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

buenisimo!!! , mañana lo leo y veo que puedo sacar en claro!


----------



## speedhugo

una pregunta puedo remplazar el uf4007 por el uf3003? gracias.


----------



## elbausa

hola a todos los amigos del foro tengo una inquietud tengo un transformador que saque de una tv  el cual con suerte no tenia gap pero mi inquietud es si lo puedo utilizar en esta fuente  y el bobinado del trafo seria igual al estipulado por la fuente???


----------



## elbausa

eston son los nucleos que tengo cual me recomiendan


----------



## elbausa

hola a todos de nuevo yo quiero hacerles otra pregunta especialmente a mnicolau esta fuente me serviría para alimentar elamplificador hifi que publicastes   aca en modo estereo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/index46.html


----------



## ernestogn

wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
Otro éxito la fuentecita!!
por fin me hice de tiempo y termine de armar , 
un éxito , anduvo de entrada ., +-30V, ,

todabia no le saque la lampara serie , y apenas apenas le puse carga, 

el transformador hace un pequeño e tic tic tic , que se va al apretarlo un poco con la mano , 
todabia no lo pegue con nada ya que no le hice el bobinado terciario..

al rato, cuando cargue las pilas de la cámara pongo fotos, 

*Gracias a mnicolau especialmente por ser  tan campeón del mundo! 
*

















tapoco le puse el tranformador del sensor de corriente, primero queria que arranque! 

solo compre,.
el IR2153
el diodo Rapido UF4007 
las resistencias.
las borneras,
los capacitores electroliticos de la salida .
los electroliticos chicos.
el MRC100
el PCB virgen .

todo lo demas, 


El EI 33 , es reciclado
Los Capacitores de la entrada (560uf 200V), son reciclados
todos los ceramicos, menos  de 470pf y algun 0.1 , son reciclados. 
los diodos de la salida , reciclados , 
los leds , reciclados , (de un switch quemado)
el NTC, el puente de diodos,, todo reciclado.


----------



## mnicolau

Me alegro Ernesto! Quedó muy bien esa fuente, espero se comporte correctamente con carga 

elbausa, acabo de ver tus mensajes... Te va a servir la fuente para alimentar 2 amplis no UCD. Para el núcleo tenés que asegurarte que no tengan gap en la columna central (fundamental). El EI33 o el 35 podés usar, los otros más grandes probablemente no entren en el PCB.

Saludos


----------



## elbausa

gracias mariano pronto terminare esta fuente solo me falta el ic


----------



## ernestogn

Disponiéndome a probar mi fuente , la cargue con lo único que tenia a mano , 
a saber , una lampara de luz alta de auto, nominalmente 12V , 80W, 


resulta , que cargada de esta manera , la fuente trabaja con cortesitos, a razón de unos 5 por segundos, donde se observa que el voltaje baja hasta 15V y sube de nuevo a 30, todo esto a 5hz, no monte la protección  y no se observa calentamiento, 
sera que esta saturando el nucleo? por que? , pude medir una corriente de 4.3 A en la carga , pero como no tengo el voltaje real sino aquel que  ante tan rápida variación me muestra el tester no se que decir al respecto

se escucha tic tac tic tac y se siente esa vibración tocando el núcleo. 
escucho ofertas!, eje,, . digo recomendaciones!

ahora pongo un video.

tenia en el snuber del primario , un condensador de 330pf , los cambie por el que lleva de 470pf y la caida aparente paso de 15 a casi 19V , osea mejoro 4v. igual hace tiqui tiqui


----------



## elbausa

compañero tienes bien apretado el bobinado del núcleo??


----------



## ernestogn

si esta bien apretado el bobinado echo con bastante esmero , lo que esta sueltito es el ferrite , no lo peque con nada solo lo sujete con cinta de empapelar , igual si lo apreto con el dedo , no cambia nada,

aqui se puede ver, o mejor escuchar el comportamiento,

http://youtu.be/Z-Ag0fpY-fs

lo que en el video no se obseva es la variacion de la intensidad de la luz de la lampara y del led , cosas de la camara,,...

da la impresion de que el nucleo se comportase como si tubiera gap...
,,,,
en plena marcha , levante un medio milimetro la I (de EI) dejando un pequeño gap , el voltaje subio a 30V y la lampara se quemo!


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola ernestogn:
                           Mientras aparecen los que saben, yo revisaría Rt y Ct.
                           Pero me jugaría, por levantar el MCR100. Eso elimina la protección que aparentemente salta, cuando le das carga.

                           Un Saludo.


----------



## ernestogn

no esta instalada la protección. no esta puesto el toroide de la protección..

recien me fije bien y el nucleo que tenia ,, I del mismo era de otro nucle . agarre y lo cambie completo.

ya no hace tic tic tic en vacio , pero me quede sin lampara para cargarlo.
esta noche veo con que lo exijo.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Ernesto, por qué cargás la salida con una lámpara de 12[V]? No tenías +-30[V] en las salidas? Buscá una carga acorde a las tensiones de salida. Tenés algún ampli para probar?

Con respecto al ruido que comentás, las 2 veces que me pasó eso fue culpa de las ferrites del núcleo.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

mariano ,la cargue con eso por que era lo único que tenia , .
tengo un ampli de 50W armado pero me quería asegurar que la fuente ande bien,
.... sino le voy a poner 2+2 lamparas de 12V en serie en cada canal


----------



## mnicolau

Pero cómo vas a conectar una lámpara de 12[V] a una fuente de 30[V]? No es muy lógico que digamos... o se clava la fuente por el alto consumo, o se quema la lámpara por la mayor tensión.

2 lámparas en serie tampoco sería correcto. Utilizá el amplificador mejor.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

mnicolau dijo:


> Pero cómo vas a conectar una lámpara de 12[V] a una fuente de 30[V]? No es muy lógico que digamos... o se clava la fuente por el alto consumo, o se quema la lámpara por la mayor tensión.
> 
> 2 lámparas en serie tampoco sería correcto. Utilizá el amplificador mejor.
> 
> Saludos


 
pasaron las dos cosas , primero se bajo la fuente, después se quemo la lampara


----------



## ernestogn

mnicolau, cambie el núcleo y se comporta mejor, 
ya no hace tic tic tic tic tic , 
Pero el mismo , se calienta un poco después de un rato de funcionar en vacío (solo con las resistencias de carga y los led , lo que no suman 40mA o sea nada.
sera el toroide de salida el responsable? yo creo que lo puse contra fase ....
--con el nuevo nucleo me da casi 2V menos...---

La protección contra cortos funciona aunque no se a que corriente corta
se me ocurre implementar  un latch para que quede apagada una ves detectado el corto y se tenga que resetear , , que te parece ?

Con una carga de 1.05A se me baja el voltaje a 22V, 
¿estara mal echo el transfadorcito? , 
sera el bobinado de salida?
donde mas veo?

Bueno , le realice ingeniería inversa a mi bobinado (lo desarme va.) , y me encontré, con que a pesar de todo mi esfuerzo y concentración puesto en la tarea, *tenia el secundario bobinado en sentido opuesto que los primarios, *
estara alli el problema?!!!!!


----------



## Mslbrll

Que tal gente, quiero incurcionar en el tema de las smps ya que es un tema pendiente para mi. Me dieron ganas de intentar esta fuente ya que la veo bastante sencilla.

Solo me surguen unas preguntas, quiero omitir la proteccion anti cortos, porque mi idea es utilizar un trafo de ATX sin desarmar, a medida de prueva ya que no soy muy bueno bobinando, en pasados intentos de fuentes atx se me complico bastante. Como deveria omitir la proteccion? solamente no conectando el `punto marcado como "P"? Funcionaria, sin importar mucho las tenciones de salida, con un trafo de atx sin desarmar?

Desde ya gracias a mariano por semejante aporte y a ustedes por las respuestas que puedan darme.


----------



## sheik330

Hola a todos me gustaría saber con que voltaje están trabajando los diodos dobles, es que tengo unos diodos dobles y quiero saber si me sirven.
FEP16CT 
FEP16FT


----------



## zopilote

los FEP16  te sirven perfectamente.


----------



## Mslbrll

Me respondo a mi mismo, encontre ya los diagramas para usar los trafos de fuente de pc, les dejo el link

http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic1747269.html

Ahora me surge una duda, un colega me facilito varios nucleos de fuente de TV y monitores, estos son mas grandes que los de pc, pero tienen gap interior. Se podran usar o tendre que eliminar el gap? Desde ya muchas gracias,


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Mslbrll saludos, para esta smps el nucleo no debe tener GAP


----------



## Mslbrll

Gracias eduardo, me tocara limar entonces


----------



## zopilote

Mslbrll dijo:


> Gracias eduardo, me tocara limar entonces


 Los núcleos de ferrita de las fuentes ATX no tienen gap, si tienes de tv, basta que tengas dos del mismo tamaño, ya tendrias uno sin gap.


----------



## ernestogn

Rebobine el tranformador, esta ves con mas cuidado y precaucion , mejora un poco
pero igual , se me cae el voltaje con poco mas de 1 amper de carga...
¿hago otro?
¿sera el nucleo?
ya medi diodos , verifique resistencias ,capacitores , NTC, ,,,
no anda como deve.,.,.. 
donde toco?


----------



## Mslbrll

Ernesto, fijate de ponerle un trafo sin desarmar de pc, fijate que puse los lins un poco mas arriba, anula la proteccion anti cortos y ponele uno de pc, realiza las modificaciones que sean necesarias, sino sacalo de la placa con dos cablesitos y hacele un nuevo puente rectificador, si funciona fien despues d eeso, es el trafo que lo estas armando mal.


----------



## ernestogn

Mslbrll, voy tratar de provar eso , aunque no estoy seguro de los pines del trafo de fuente de PC tal cual viene.
haciendo mediciones , me encuentro con que entre los pines 1 y 4 de IR2153, tengo apenas por encima de 8V, cuando tendría que tener mas de 15V. 
¿ por que? 

estoy usando IRF840 en la conmutación,..,.,.


.. cambie el IR2153, sigo teniendo 8.4V entre 1 y 4


----------



## Mslbrll

Tal cual viene, tenes dos del primario, fijate de donde lo sacas, es igual osea tenes 2 pines de donde se conectan a los MJE13000 de la fuente de pc, lo sacas de la fuente y lo pones en la tuya.

Leyendo la hoja de datos del IR2153 la tencion minima para operar es de 10v, asique estas medio corto, cambia las resistencias de 100k, bajales el valor un poco.


----------



## ernestogn

Te parece?
por que estara tan bajo .?

primero voy a ver cuanto cae en las resistencias, estan 2 en paralelo , sera por la potencia a disipar , lo que hace una resistencia efectiva de 50k, si veo que cae mucho le voy a poner otra de 100K en paralelo

Bueno puse un gran total de 4 resistencias de 100K por 2w , el voltaje de alimentación en el IR subio a aprox 13.4 V , pero se me calientan las resistencias.. 
aver si ahora puedo probar sin que se caiga, 
claro

me parece que voy a estudiar armar la 2.0 que tiene otro sistema de alimentación. 

que bueno que estaria que aparesca mnicolau justito ahora!



Estoy midiendo y tengo casi 5V en el LO (Low Output) y poco mas de 150V en el HO (high Output) ,¿ esta bien esto?


----------



## Mslbrll

Ahi me mataste. Metele de ultima una fuente de cc exterior y alimenta el ic


----------



## ernestogn

ahora aparentemente se alimenta  bien , pasa limpio los 13V , 
pero se calientan las resistencias a temperatura de dedo quemado. .
continuo con los ensayos!


----------



## Mslbrll

Es normal estas bajando de 310v a 15v


----------



## mnicolau

ernestogn dijo:


> me parece que voy a estudiar armar la 2.0 que tiene otro sistema de alimentación.



Hola Ernesto, justamente armé la 2.0 para intentar darle solución al problema que se te presentó... ya que esa alimentación "directa" que presenta el datasheet no resulta ser muy efectiva.

Intentá implementarla en el mismo pcb que armaste, así no tenés que hacer todo de nuevo; son pocos componentes extra (además del devanado auxiliar correspondiente).

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

ernestogn dijo:


> ``````````Estoy midiendo y tengo casi 5V en el LO (Low Output) y poco mas de 150V en el HO (high Output) ,¿ esta bien esto?



Mnicolau , como ves estas mediciones que marco arriba

la primera ver que arranque la fuente, antes de quemar el primer juego de IRF840, e ir2153.  . Recuerdo que medí bien los 15.6v en la alimentación del IR ,que mas puede haberse quemado?


----------



## Mslbrll

Cambiaste el el diodo UF4007? revisaste si tenes tension simetrica en ambas ramas?


----------



## ernestogn

el diodo no lo cambie, sin embargo lo  medi y con el tester da bien, lo cambiare igual .
si me bien simetrico , por hay , en el peor de los caso +29.7 -30.2 medio volt de error , pero no mas que eso.

eso sin carga , con un poco de carga se va todo al demonio


----------



## CAYSER

disculpa zopilote,pero usted donde los consigue aqui en el Perú los FEP16,que ya me canse de buscarlo y nada peor aun busque en las tiendas de electronica en lima y nada o tiene otro codigo ,le agradeceria bastante si me diera alguna referencia de una tienda en la cual pueda conseguirlo ,desde ya le agradesco por anticipado .mil gracias.


----------



## zopilote

CAYSER dijo:


> disculpa zopilote,pero usted donde los consigue aqui en el Perú los FEP16,que ya me canse de buscarlo y nada peor aun busque en las tiendas de electronica en lima y nada o tiene otro codigo ,le agradeceria bastante si me diera alguna referencia de una tienda en la cual pueda conseguirlo ,desde ya le agradesco por anticipado .mil gracias.


El que me los ofrece es un vendedor que hace viajes (ecuador,colombia,perú y bolivia), cada diodo me sale algo como cinco soles, y no es el unico codigo que puedes usar, hay varios tipos de diodos, solo tienes que preguntar por algun diodo en empaque TO220, dobles o simple diodo.
Solo pide que sean diodos ultrarapidos y buscas la data para que verifiques.

dobles
 16CTU04
 UFT1210
 MUR1620
 MUR1520
 STTH1002C
 FFPF04U40DN

Simple
 STTH8R04 
 FSF10A60
 FML-G12S
 FMG-G26S
 FFPF10U20S
 BYW29


----------



## ernestogn

que puedo usar de carga?
no tengo ninguna ampli de 30+30 que este seguro que anda ,
?puedo probarlo con 3 lamparas de 12V puestas en serie en cada rama ,como para que consuma un par de amperes??

podría armar una carga con unos 15Ohm de alambre de nicrom la de las estufas??


----------



## CAYSER

ok gracias ,lo de los diferentes diodos (otros códigos o alternativas si sabia) solo que pense talvez me pudiera recomendar alguna tienda en specifico con la venta de estos diodos ultrarrapidos ,aun así gracias,y si pues a ese precio mas o menos circula a qui en el mercado peruano.gracias.


----------



## zopilote

CAYSER dijo:


> ok gracias ,lo de los diferentes diodos (otros códigos o alternativas si sabia) solo que pense talvez me pudiera recomendar alguna tienda en specifico con la venta de estos diodos ultrarrapidos ,aun así gracias,y si pues a ese precio mas o menos circula a qui en el mercado peruano.gracias.


Comienza buscando los diodos que comiencen con MUR, si quieres una tienda en especifico esta la Electronica HI-FI SAC, en Jr paruro 1346-Lima hifielectronica@hotmail.com en donde tenian los MUR1620 (claro que tendras que ver lo del envio), tenian una pagina pero está como desactualizada.


----------



## CAYSER

gracias y no hay preocupación por lo del envió ya que estoy aquí en Lima,yo mismo me acercare a la tienda muchas gracias.


----------



## ernestogn

Mnicolau , la 1.0 tiene diodos 1n4148 en el gate de los mosfet , sin embargo., la 2.0 tiene FR104. 
esta bien la primera armada con esos diodos?
Puedo armar la 2.0 con los FR104?


----------



## mnicolau

Si, usá los FR mejor...

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

mnicolau dijo:


> Si, usá los FR mejor...
> 
> Saludos



Si, puse los FR107, que tenia nuevos, estoy armando la 2.0 despacito y con paciencia ,
pero no se con que cargarla todabia!


----------



## marcosaq

Hola a todos ....

 Yo SMPS enserrei con esta prueba, que tenía que hacer algunos cambios para poder alimentar a mis amplificadores Clase-D

 Estoy publicar las fotos del proyecto, voy a hacer una tarjeta nueva con los cambios y volver a montar, pero puedo decir que funciona bastante bien ya lo dejó jugar un amplificador de 80W durante más de 30 horas sin problemas.

 Los principales cambios son en el transformador y una resistencia en la descarga osciliador rápido.

 Gracias Mnicolau y amigos para un proyecto así.

Marcos


----------



## diks

hola a todos los foristas.
felicitaciones mariano por la fuente, te vengo siguiendo desde la primera q hiciste y veo q cada ves mejoras tus circuitos, ahora le has agregado una proteccion contra cortos, me podrias decir de donde sacaste los calculos para hacer ese protector (calculo de la bobina).

diego


----------



## Marcelojulian

Hola Mariano, gracias por tu aporte y el de los demas que participan del foro, siempre con opiniones interesantes.
Estoy tratando de hacer funcionar la fuente, pero tengo problemas. 
Te comento que tengo la version 1 modificada a version 2, la conecto con una lampara de 100w en serie, y lo unico que obtengo es que la lampara enciende a 1 vez por segundo y con ese ritmo se queda. No hay calentemiento en los componentes, no hay tension a la salida, no alcanzo a medir bien las tensiones sobre el zener pero parece estar la tension, ni tampoco ver la oscilacion del IR. Los componentes los he revisado tanto estado como ubicacion
Te agradeceria que me des tu opinion, saludos Marcelo


----------



## Mslbrll

Sacale la proteccion anti cortos y provalo asi


----------



## Marcelojulian

Ya le quite el tiristor para anular la proteccion y hace lo mismo


----------



## Mslbrll

El trafo esta bien armado?


----------



## Marcelojulian

ya arme 2 trafos , pero voy a revisarlo


----------



## mogolloelectro

funciono!!!! despues de varios meses de conseguir componentes y aprovechando un puente festivo le dedique algo de tiempo a este proyecto
a pesar de que no me arranco a la primera me di cuenta que el voltaje de alimentacion del 2153 era de 2.8v y como mis sospechas me lo decian me vendieron zenners de 3v en lugar de 13 me toco poner uno de 12 para ensayar y arranco
lo unico que noto es que la fuente hace un fuerte chirrido al arrancar pero por lo demas anda bien 
en unos momentos subo imagenes gracias a mariano por este maraviloso proyecto y a todos los users que postean sus inquietudes que suelen ser una buena fuente para encontrar daños
lo construi para que me entregara aprox 48 volts y quedo andando con 50v (sin carga)
solamente falta armar el conjunto de amplificadores no ucd y ensayar


----------



## guille2

Hola que bueno que te ande la fuente, hace tiempo que estoy usando esos amplis con la fuente 1.0 andan muy bien, no te olvides de separar bien los inductores para que no te meta ruido y ponerle un toroide de ferrita a los cables de masa que alimentan el ampli con 2 vuelas alcanza.
  No te olvides de poner fotos para ver como queda terminado
  Suerte


----------



## silfredo jimenez

Compañeros yo no he podido hacer funcionar la fuente aunque la he hecho dos veces
pero bueno no me daré por vencido
Ver el archivo adjunto Fuente para UCD2500.pdf

Estube de paseo por la chatarra electronica de aca de la ciudad y me encontre con una fuente full bridge 
el integrado que utilizan para la oscilacion es el ML4818cp
aqui les dejo el plano de la full dridge que se encuentra en su datasheet


----------



## marcosaq

Lo que tengo que modificar esta SMPS de un poder superior?

 - Añadir más condensadores electrolíticos en la carpeta.
 - Cambie el puente rectificador de entrada con una más potente.
 - ¿Qué debe cambiar en el transformador?

 Si alguien tiene alguna idea o un proyecto que me puede proporcionar 1.200Watts gustaría saber.

 Gracias.

Marcos


----------



## kanon

Si por cada vuelta da 6v, yo ocupo 13.5 segun son 2.3 como lo enbobino me confunde esa parte.
 Y si el ei33 da 300w lo mas que pueda sacar son 22amp. a 13.5v  yo quiero cojer una carga de 100amp minimo  que recomienda segun power esim es un ee42 a puente completo..
y para bajar el costo de materiales puedo bajar la mitad de espiras para usar solo 115v en el primario.
espero no incomode las preguntas.. saludos..


----------



## ernestogn

kanon dijo:


> Si por cada vuelta da 6v, yo ocupo 13.5 segun son 2.3 como lo enbobino me confunde esa parte.
> Y si el ei33 da 300w lo mas que pueda sacar son 22amp. a 13.5v  yo quiero cojer una carga de 100amp minimo  que recomienda segun power esim es un ee42 a puente completo..
> y para bajar el costo de materiales puedo bajar la mitad de espiras para usar solo 115v en el primario.
> espero no incomode las preguntas.. saludos..



* a vos te parece que ahorrandote 2 metros de alambre bajas el costo de los materiales?*
tenes idea el socotroco diodo que tenes que poner para manejar 100A 
este , es un diodo de 100A y no es rapido!






por otro lado 1350W ., no creo que al EE42 le de.. vas a necesitar uno mas grande me parece...

100A?!! , 100A!!!  

me hace acordar al hemet braun, 1.21GW!! 





http://youtu.be/mjCRUvX2D0E

va de onda , ojala la puedas lograr!


----------



## kanon

segun power esim un ee42 libra el estrees.. a 100k espero respuesta del creador..saludos..
respecto alos diodos me decepcionas.. eres un witron..
y 1300w no es mucho pedir..


----------



## ernestogn

kanon dijo:


> segun power esim un ee42 libra el estrees.. a 100k espero respuesta del creador..saludos..
> respecto alos diodos me decepcionas.. eres un witron..
> y 1300w no es mucho pedir..



"ee42 libra el estrees.. a 100k", me traducís esto por favor?

1300W esta por encima de la potencia recomendad para la topologia, 
seguramente va a a ser mas eficiente obtener esa potencia con una fuente fullbribge, -
parece interesante tu proyecto , que vas  a hacer con 13V y 100 A?

reitero , va de onda, pero sacarle 100A a una fuente que fue diseñada para un máximo de 10A ( a menos de esa corriente actúa la protección) me parece un medio mucho.


----------



## kanon

Es para darle toques a un gato:::!

en la web de 320v hay varios proyectos a este uno de ellos 13.5v a 100amp pero usa tr de driver y este ic incluso 2 en puente.
en power esim libre estres...!
que esta aprobado no satura el nucleo tu mismo puedes visitar esa web.


----------



## sheik330

Hola Mariano y demás compañeros foristas, he armado esta fuente con algunos cambio en el pcb, los capacitores de la entrada son de 470 Uf y en la salida coloque en ves de 2 parejas coloque 3 parejas de capacitores, el problema es que cuando la arranque por primera vez los capacitores de la salida negativa estaban polarizados a la inversa (eso que revise varias veces) y solo se escucho un tic tic tic por 3 segundo y luego salió una delicada línea de humo y se encendió la serie , al corregir el detalle de los capacitores y medir todos los componentes, encontré los transistores en mal estado los cambie y probé, arranco sin voltaje a la salida y la lámpara serie se prendía y apagaba en periodos de 1 seg, al pasar 12 segundos quedo iluminada, medí los transistores y están bien y los demás componentes también, creo que el integrado esta malo pero quiero que me digan si algo mas puede estar fallando antes de realizar la otra prueba.

En cuanto pueda subire las fotos para que la vean

haaaa después del primer evento retire el MCR y el toroide del sistema contra corto y el diodo zener que estoy utilizando es de 15 voltios(esta mal?)


----------



## franz leonel

para obtener +-45v a 5A que modificaciones seria necesario ademas de que núcleo me recomiendan


----------



## 0110110h

sheik330 dijo:


> Hola Mariano y demás compañeros foristas, he armado esta fuente con algunos cambio en el pcb, los capacitores de la entrada son de 470 Uf y en la salida coloque en ves de 2 parejas coloque 3 parejas de capacitores, el problema es que cuando la arranque por primera vez los capacitores de la salida negativa estaban polarizados a la inversa (eso que revise varias veces) y solo se escucho un tic tic tic por 3 segundo y luego salió una delicada línea de humo y se encendió la serie , al corregir el detalle de los capacitores y medir todos los componentes, encontré los transistores en mal estado los cambie y probé, arranco sin voltaje a la salida y la lámpara serie se prendía y apagaba en periodos de 1 seg, al pasar 12 segundos quedo iluminada, medí los transistores y están bien y los demás componentes también, creo que el integrado esta malo pero quiero que me digan si algo mas puede estar fallando antes de realizar la otra prueba.
> 
> En cuanto pueda subire las fotos para que la vean
> 
> haaaa después del primer evento retire el MCR y el toroide del sistema contra corto y el diodo zener que estoy utilizando es de 15 voltios(esta mal?)



Viejo si se queman los mosfets se quema el ir2153 y también a la inversa, lamentablemente luego de una falla así hay que cambiar el conjunto entero mosfets-ir2153. No probes un ir2153 con mosfets quemados por que te lo va a quemar y no probes los mosfets con un ir2153 quemado por que te quema los mosfet.





kanon dijo:


> Es para darle toques a un gato:::!
> 
> en la web de 320v hay varios proyectos a este uno de ellos 13.5v a 100amp pero usa tr de driver y este ic incluso 2 en puente.
> en power esim libre estres...!
> que esta aprobado no satura el nucleo tu mismo puedes visitar esa web.



Núcleo E42/21/15, material N87, frecuencia 100KHz --> 967W continuos, Ojo siempre que se refrigere correctamente en núcleo!

Núcleo E42/21/20, material N87, frecuencia 100KHz --> 1298W continuos, con ventilación forzada diría yo





sheik330 dijo:


> Hola Mariano y demás compañeros foristas, he armado esta fuente con algunos cambio en el pcb, los capacitores de la entrada son de 470 Uf y en la salida coloque en ves de 2 parejas coloque 3 parejas de capacitores, el problema es que cuando la arranque por primera vez los capacitores de la salida negativa estaban polarizados a la inversa (eso que revise varias veces) y solo se escucho un tic tic tic por 3 segundo y luego salió una delicada línea de humo y se encendió la serie , al corregir el detalle de los capacitores y medir todos los componentes, encontré los transistores en mal estado los cambie y probé, arranco sin voltaje a la salida y la lámpara serie se prendía y apagaba en periodos de 1 seg, al pasar 12 segundos quedo iluminada, medí los transistores y están bien y los demás componentes también, creo que el integrado esta malo pero quiero que me digan si algo mas puede estar fallando antes de realizar la otra prueba.
> 
> En cuanto pueda subire las fotos para que la vean
> 
> haaaa después del primer evento retire el MCR y el toroide del sistema contra corto y el diodo zener que estoy utilizando es de 15 voltios(esta mal?)



Y ponele un zener de 12V o 13V por que estas muy al limite con el zener interno que si mal no recuerdo es de 15,6V estas jugando mucho con las tolerancias, si se llega a encender el zener interno chau ir2153 y chau mosfets


----------



## mogolloelectro

mmmmm un pequeño aporte que se me habia olvidado anotar

primero que todo yo puse la fuente 2153 2.0 con dos etapas no ucd funcionando al maximo volumen (sin preamplifucador aunque casi no le falta) y el voltaje se cae 2v por rama aunque trabaja con mucha potencia y sin distorsion

y lo otro el dia que se me quemo un mosfet (el 630 de una etapa) la fuente se encendia y se apagaba en lapsos de 1 segundo aproximadamente y hasta que no quite el semi-corto (era solo en el voltaje del 630) no arranco la fuente a toda potencia despues de que solucione el problema todo funcionaba igual

en conclusion:
personalmente: totalmente agradecido con el compañero mariano por este grandioso aporte y ojala a todos los usuarios les funcione igual
esperemos que con la de 800w me vaya igual
de antemano gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Buena info mogolloelectro, me alegro te haya servido 

Si quisieras disminuir esa caída de tensión (aunque no es un problema importante), probá aumentar la capacidad del primario.

Franz, núcleo EE42/21/15, mayor capacidad primaria, alambres acorde...

Saludos


----------



## franz leonel

saludos es tan maravilloso estar en esta comunidad y aprender muchas cosas ya les comente mis logros ahora estoy enfocado en dos proyectos la de 800w y esta 

tengo el núcleo er35  y el er(w)35 que potencias puedo sacar en esta configuración mini?
 ademas una duda que me salto a la cabeza 

en un transformador convencional tengo (x valor)V.A. voltios amperios que relación o como puedo comparar detalladamente  la potencia de ambos(smps y trafo convencional en *continua*) para una aplicación precisa en la practica

porfa esta aclaración que se ma escapo


----------



## megasysfix

franz leonel dijo:


> saludos es tan maravilloso estar en esta comunidad y aprender muchas cosas ya les comente mis logros ahora estoy enfocado en dos proyectos la de 800w y esta
> 
> tengo el núcleo er35  y el er(w)35 que potencias puedo sacar en esta configuración mini?
> ademas una duda que me salto a la cabeza
> 
> en un transformador convencional tengo (x valor)V.A. voltios amperios que relación o como puedo comparar detalladamente  la potencia de ambos(smps y trafo convencional en *continua*) para una aplicación precisa en la practica
> 
> porfa esta aclaración que se ma escapo



Por la potencia maxima que son capaces de drenar los mosfet, la potencia máxima que pueda suministrar el núcleo sin saturarse y la corriente máxima que puedan soportar los diodos rectificadores (todo eso son cuellos de botella por llamarlos de alguna manera), saludos y suerte!!!!


----------



## franz leonel

hola de nuevo les comento que compre el ir2153 aca en bolivia con tanta facilidad y solo me costo 10 bs osea 1.5 $ americanos lo revise re contra revise y es original de la marca IR pero en sus comentarios veia al elevado costo por eso me pregunto o al ver que se parece al famoso 555 me lo hayan regalado por que nadie compra este ir no entiendo
El verdadero problema es que no hay nucleos nuevos para vender ya me he cansado de buscar el ee42/21/20 tengo uno con grap reciclado y no encuentro su pareja para unir las partes E


----------



## ernestogn

franz leonel dijo:


> hola de nuevo les comento que compre el ir2153 aca en bolivia con tanta facilidad y solo me costo 10 bs osea 1.5 $ americanos lo revise re contra revise y es original de la marca IR pero en sus comentarios veia al elevado costo por eso me pregunto o al ver que se parece al famoso 555 me lo hayan regalado por que nadie compra este ir no entiendo
> El verdadero problema es que no hay nucleos nuevos para vender ya me he cansado de buscar el ee42/21/20 tengo uno con grap reciclado y no encuentro su pareja para unir las partes E



Mira , a mi me costaron unos 8 Pesos osea  $1,86 Dolares , no esta tan lejos el precio.-

Lijale el gap a tu núcleo , yo lo hice con uno hermoso grandote , posiblemente de tamaño 55 quedo re bien! 
lastima que se me rompio


----------



## Mslbrll

Limalo con toda la paciencia del mundo, pone la lija de grano fino sobre al mesa y pasa el nucleo por encima lijandolo.


----------



## mnicolau

Como te han comentado... se puede lijar el gap (no es lo recomendable, pero a veces no queda otra). Eso sí, hacelo con mucha paciencia y con la técnica que comenta Mslbrll, porque ambas partes deben encajar *perfectamente*.

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

Una pequeña consulta... si por accidente rompo el nucleo de ferrite queda realmente inutil verdad?


----------



## megasysfix

Ratmayor dijo:


> Una pequeña consulta... si por accidente rompo el nucleo de ferrite queda realmente inutil verdad?



Yo los pegaba con la gotita (un adhesivo instantáneo), y me funcionan sin problemas, tener mas cuidado, saludos!!!


----------



## zopilote

Ratmayor dijo:


> Una pequeña consulta... si por accidente rompo el nucleo de ferrite queda realmente inutil verdad?


 Si se pierde una porción que no permita completar el nucléo, puede no servir como transformador de linea, pero si como para un inductor.
 Total si encaga perfectamente la parte rota, se puede utilizar, ya que todos estan hechos de un material magnetico suspendido en resina (hecha de nimusculos trozos), que le troces más no representa problema si no causas un gap de enormes proporciones, hasta la ferrita triturada sirve para construirte transformadores de pulso(ganado).


----------



## Ratmayor

No, no se perdio material solo se separó una parte, es que no controlo mi fuerza bruta 
Gracias por sus sugerencias, el año que viene las pongo en practica...


----------



## franz leonel

hola de nuevo me llego en núcleo EI40 de TOKIN 25B05
el numero de espiras seguirá siendo la misma?  por que solo varia un poco el área 
ademas de cuanta de potencia podre sacar con este núcleo
sera necesario aumentar la frecuencia ?

que dicen



en el primario tiene 20 espiras en su estado original


----------



## megasysfix

franz leonel dijo:


> hola de nuevo me llego en núcleo EI40 de TOKIN 25B05
> el numero de espiras seguirá siendo la misma?  por que solo varia un poco el área
> ademas de cuanta de potencia podre sacar con este núcleo
> sera necesario aumentar la frecuencia ?
> 
> que dicen
> 
> 
> 
> en el primario tiene 20 espiras en su estado original



No se si soy el unico que lee los post completos antes de comentar o que , por lo que ley no recuerdo en donde es que si cambias el núcleo, también cambia la sección de espiras, debido a que en potencia y tamaño son diferentes, ahora también si no me falla la memoria decía que deberías recalcular el numero de espiras para tu nuevo núcleo, (corrijanme si estoy mal).

Saludos!!!


----------



## franz leonel

> Esos núcleos de PC "chicos", te pueden entregar 300[W] en esta fuente. Necesitás más potencia que esa para tus amplis? Tengan en cuenta que si van a armar esta fuente con un núcleo más grande para sacar mayor potencia, también van a tener que agregar bastante más capacidad a la rectificación primaria, a las salidas, etc.


que pasa con el ei40 que tengo en mano



según este manual existen pequeñas ventajas que puedo aprovechar 
que me recomiendan 
supongo que a este nucleo (ei40) puedo hacerlo trabajar a mas de 150khz
o me equivoco cual es la ecuación que determina la frecuencia con los valores de ct y rt


----------



## franz leonel

segun la formula que comento mnicolau

para mi caso con el núcleo * EI40 * si o si varia el numero de espiras primario (o me equivoco) (ya que el área efectiva es casi igual al ee42/21/15 con 1.8cm2)

tengo los siguientes valores 
Vin = 220[V]*√2)/2= 155.5.....
f=     100khz
B=    1500 [Gauss]   ?
Ac=  1.48 [cm²] 

con lo que tendría 17.5 espiras lo redondea a un numero par 18 con lo que determino (9+9)
estoy muy al limite creo

están de acuerdo con estos cálculos? (mnicolau)
como seria  con las mejoras adicionales ?????


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Franz, están correctas esas 18 espiras que obtuviste en el primario. Respecto a la frecuencia, el datasheet recomienda hasta 120[Khz] así que quedate en los 100[Khz] actuales.

Si querés aprovechar mejor el núcleo, agrega un par de caps adicionales al primario de 470[uF] y vas a tener que adecuar el secundario a la tensión de salida que utilizás (las resistencias de carga y limitadoras de los leds también).

Saludos


----------



## norazmi

mnicolau you`re the best, your smps works like a charm


----------



## ernestogn

Aqui vengo a mostrar mi fuente , esta ves es la versión 2.0
todabia sin el la salida terciaria.

en el pequeño ensayo antes de dormir se demostró que:

*Arranca de una !
**No hace ruidos ratos en el nucleo.*

Las tensiones de salida son simetricas 
el IR2153 se alimenta correctamente a 13V
la resistencia del Zener *calienta un poco.*

se hiso la prueva con la lampara serie y la carga minima.
falta:
*aumentar la carga,.
*quitar la lampara serie:

.... ensayar la proteccion????

aqui una foto!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Muy buena Ernesto, se ve bien prolijo todo... esperemos los resultados con carga .

norazmi, thanks for the comment, enjoy it!

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

mnicolau dijo:


> Muy buena Ernesto, se ve bien prolijo todo... esperemos los resultados con carga .
> 
> norazmi, thanks for the comment, enjoy it!
> 
> Saludos


mnicolau*:
 ¿Que temperatura se podria considerar "normal" para la resistencia del Zener?

 ¿Que Voltaje es esperable medir despues del rectificador del devanado auxiliar?

Esta noche, o mañana lo pruevo con un TDA 2050 en Bridge . aunque estoy un poco al limite con el voltaje, ...

*o quien sepa contestar o quiera opinar!


----------



## franz leonel

saludos  después de una corta vacación
ya lo tengo casi terminada mi fuente luego les mando fotos
pero me surgido una gran duda con la relación de espiras y el numero de alambres para usar en el transformador con el núcleo ei40 
* en el caso del *primario* esta solucionado salvo con esta pregunta esta Bien usar en mi caso 6 alambres AWG29 ? yo creo que si
* en el secundario deseo +-45 voltios
   - y con algunos cálculos obtuve que cada espira equivale a 8 ó 9 voltios en mi núcleo (estará bien?)
   - ademas del numero de alambres para obtener la corriente puedo usar como referncia 300w con este       núcleo?

por fa sáquenme de dudas que me estoy desesperando por hacer funcionar esta maravillosa fuente

en resumen cuales son los cálculos para hallar el numero de espiras secundario para +-45V dc y como defino la corriente (numero de alambres AWG29) que debo usar 
en todo caso variara en terciario? 
espero que me puedan ayudar ademas de la sabiduría de mnicolau


----------



## mnicolau

Ernesto, esa resistencia (supongo te referís a la de 100[Ohm] 2[W]) no debería calentar taanto, ya que se utiliza para el arranque y luego queda conduciendo una corriente muy reducida. La tensión que deberías medir en el pin de alimentación del IR deben ser 15,5[V] aprox, debido al zener interno que posee el IC.

Qué tensión tenés en el secundario? Con cuántas espiras armaste el núcleo?

Franz Leonel, al trabajar a lazo abierto podés aproximar las espiras como un trafo común. Si tenés 8 o 9[V] por cada espira primaria, con unas 5 o 6 espiras obtendrías la tensión deseada. 
Para determinar los alambres, revisá el libro de Marty Brown o el de Abraham Pressman, en ambos podés encontrar los cálculos. Para el primario están OK 6 alambres AWG29.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

mnicolau dijo:


> Ernesto, esa resistencia (supongo te referís a la de 100[Ohm] 2[W]) no debería calentar taanto, ya que se utiliza para el arranque y luego queda conduciendo una corriente muy reducida. La tensión que deberías medir en el pin de alimentación del IR deben ser 15,5[V] aprox, debido al zener interno que posee el IC.
> 
> Qué tensión tenés en el secundario? Con cuántas espiras armaste el núcleo?
> 
> Franz Leonel, al trabajar a lazo abierto podés aproximar las espiras como un trafo común. Si tenés 8 o 9[V] por cada espira primaria, con unas 5 o 6 espiras obtendrías la tensión deseada.
> Para determinar los alambres, revisá el libro de Marty Brown o el de Abraham Pressman, en ambos podés encontrar los cálculos. Para el primario están OK 6 alambres AWG29.
> 
> Saludos



Ahora voy a medir cuanto da el auxiliar ., de todas formas no calienta tanto! , se la puede tocar ., si encuento la termocupla de mi tester rmido.

el secundadio esta en +24.5V  -24V  . tambien e de medir esto ahora que tengo bateria en mi tester digital.....

el nucleo . el primario lo arme tal cual el texto explicativo , el secundario con 5 vueltas , 5 y media tal ves..
el auxiliar , con 4 vueltas , tampoco medi ,. ahora lo  hago , cuando llegue a casa.....

 ya voy atajando , si este no da 15.5V le tendre que agregas una o dos espiras...


----------



## ernestogn

Ahora si ya con pilas en mi tester digital , puedo medir:

+-27.5V en el secundario en Vacio.

16.5V despues del rectificador del devanado auxiliar.
Solo 12.9V despues de la resitencia que acompaña al rectificador del devanado auxiliar.





Que dicen? le agrego espiras al auxiliar?


----------



## mnicolau

Probá bajar la R de 330[Ω] a 47 o 100[Ω].


----------



## ernestogn

mnicolau dijo:


> Probá bajar la R de 330[Ω] a 47 o 100[Ω].



Echo el cambio , 
puse una de 100Ω ahora tengo 18.5 despues del diodo, y poco mas de 16 despues de la resitencia. 

tengo 16.5V entre los pines 1 y 4 del IR2153 
y la resistencia de 100KΩ x2w permanece caliente.,..
aun no encuientro la temocupla.


el IR tambien se pone bastante calentito...


----------



## mnicolau

Es normal que permanezca caliente porque está conectada a la tensión de línea rectificada. Una vez realizado el arranque queda circulando una corriente mínima, pero suficiente para que esa R disipe aprox 1[W]...

PD: con los valores que comentás, subí un poco más esa R que cambiaste. 180 o 220[Ohm].

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

echo el cambio, puse 200Ω , ahora mido 15.7V en pines 1 y 4 del IR , 

A que ecuacion responde esta resitencia?

con +-27.5V en vacio. ¿sera mucho riesgo conectarle un TDA2050 Bridge?

otra cosa , entiendo que su hago cortocircuito a la salida y por algun extraño motivo la proteccion no actua , la lampara serie me proteje? o no?


----------



## ernestogn

Primera prueva Con carga , vengo trayendo despasito la cosa , 
lo hise con este amplificador, primero sin parlante y luego con un 6x9,, . 
el voltaje de salida no se modifico para nada , tal ves 200mV,.. 
en el parlante apenas al fondo se escucha un hmmmm , pero claro ., la entrada al aire , los cables como en la foto y sin señal ,






el amplificador aparentemente anda ya que tocando con el dedito! en la entrada de audio se lo escucha hacer ruidos... en fin , lo mas importante no se cae por el piso el voltaje como antes, 

sigo provando....


----------



## megasysfix

ernestogn dijo:


> Primera prueva Con carga , vengo trayendo despasito la cosa ,
> lo hise con este amplificador, primero sin parlante y luego con un 6x9,, .
> el voltaje de salida no se modifico para nada , tal ves 200mV,..
> en el parlante apenas al fondo se escucha un hmmmm , pero claro ., la entrada al aire , los cables como en la foto y sin señal ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> el amplificador aparentemente anda ya que tocando con el dedito! en la entrada de audio se lo escucha hacer ruidos... en fin , lo mas importante no se cae por el piso el voltaje como antes,
> 
> sigo provando....



Encuentro algo exagerada esa fuente para ese amplificador, yo lo alimento con 12+12 a 1,5 Amperes y trabaja muy bien, recomiendo que armes una etapa mas potente y lo pruebes, para que así le saques la verdadera potencia que puede entregar .

Saludos!!!!


----------



## franz leonel

hola a todos 
por fin!!!!

funciono a la primera y obtengo en el secundario ~ +-40 perfectamente simétricos 
pero requería de +-45 ahora si estoy en problemas pero eso es con la serie conectada 
a un pequeño destello de la serie an conectar en linea ¿es perjudicial esto?




a propósito las resistencias de salida  llegaron a 65° en menos de 5 minutos y la de 100k conectado el zener 50° sera por que use los 1n4148 en vez del 1n4007 o no afecta en nada esto


calienta algo notable el núcleo es normal? a que se deberá esto  

mas adelante probare con carga


----------



## Diego German

franz leonel dijo:


> hola a todos
> por fin!!!!
> 
> funciono a la primera y obtengo en el secundario ~ +-40 perfectamente simétricos
> pero requería de +-45 ahora si estoy en problemas pero eso es con la serie conectada
> a un pequeño destello de la serie an conectar en linea ¿es perjudicial esto?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 65890
> Ver el archivo adjunto 65891
> Ver el archivo adjunto 65892
> 
> a propósito las resistencias de salida  llegaron a 65° en menos de 5 minutos y la de 100k conectado el zener 50° sera por que use los 1n4148 en vez del 1n4007 o no afecta en nada esto
> Ver el archivo adjunto 65893
> 
> calienta algo notable el núcleo es normal? a que se deberá esto
> 
> mas adelante probare con carga



Me imagino que es una lampara en serie lo que conectas y es normal que haya ese destello al inicio puesto que los condensadores al no estar cargados se encuentran en corto pero una vez que se cargan estan en circuito abierto y es cuando la lampara se apaga.

Las resistencias es normal que se calienten puesto que son de bajo valor para descargar la fuente cuando se desconecta de la red o se apaga .

Y si es normal que tengas un poco de temperatura en el nucleo ya que este al no ser ideal disipa tambien potencia en forma de calor  

PD: Te quedo muy linda la fuente muy prolijo el armado  

Saludos...


----------



## mnicolau

ernestogn dijo:


> A que ecuacion responde esta resitencia?



A esto:



Es el zener incluido en el pin de alimentación del IC.

Franz, excelente la fuente, super prolija... 

50[ºC] en la R de 100[KΩ] está muy bien, no es preocupante en absoluto.
Respecto a la R de carga, podrías aumentar su valor a 3.9K ya que estás utilizando una tensión mayor a la original que propuse, así vas a disminuir la disipación.

Saludos


----------



## franz leonel

saludos
la prueba con carga de un amplificador fue realizada y la verdad me sorprendió mucho el resultado ya que de 40 voltios se redujo a 30 v  con un consumo inferior a 500 mA  claro de manera oscilante por el audio introducido; esto medido en la salida de vcc de la fuente y el circuito integrado alcanzo elevadas temperaturas lo de resistencia de 100k sin novedad  ademas de calentamiento del nucleo fue esta vez mas notorio tanto que mi dedo se inquieto a que se deberá esto espero me ayuden 
(el bobinado del secundario lo realice con 12 alambres AWG 29 (litz))

a que se debe una ligera interferencia que note a la tv analógica que tengo en casa a unos pasos de mi laboratorio que se nota al ritmo de la música es por el consumo de linea? no entiendo

por fa ayuda con la caída de tensión ya que otros solo tuvieron una diferencia de 2 v max pero en mi caso es mucho 10 voltios  a mi parecer ya que un trafo convencional con el mismo amplificador solo varia 3 a 4 voltios de oscilación maximo.


----------



## norazmi

franz leonel,

cambio ntc gran inductor de salida y retire el cambio con cable directo



Fuente sin fb no inductor de salida necesitan como SMPS coche, inductor de la producción afectará la tensión de salida


----------



## ernestogn

Hoy enchufe la fuente para hacer algunas pruevas y esta arranco a +-30V simetricos, a diferencia de los 25,6V con que venia arrancando los dias anteriores!




no toque nada!!!
pero para cuando me di cuenta le volo un condensador al apmplificador bajo ensayo,. 
no se los mosfet..





para cuando pude sacar la foto , el fuego ya se habia extinguido..
¿por que sera que le dio por arrancar a mas voltaje?

todo indica que la proteccion de la fuente funciona perfectamente bien!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Si el condensador estaba con la polaridad correcta y del voltaje especificado. Ve buscando otro proveedor de componentes electrónicos. Cuidado, los demás pueden volar en cualquier momento.

Saludos!


----------



## ernestogn

Mira , el amplificador ya habia estado andando un rato , sin explotar! .
el mosfet se voló ,. 
ahora voy a provar con un Epcos de 220uf por 35V , que me parece a mi que tien que andar alimentado con -+30v ya que el mismo va entre rama positiva y tierra.
pero todo esto es tema de otro post.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Ernesto, la fuente no está realimentada, así que va a aplicar una relación de transformación a la tensión en el primario. Si aumentó la tensión a la salida es porque también era mayor la tensión de línea.

Si estabas usando la serie antes, al retirarla vas a tener toda la línea aplicada a la fuente y por ende mayor tensión secundaria.

+10 para la protección... Te ahorró unos cuantos $$.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

Mnicolau, ahora despues de unos cuanto minutos de funcionar en vacio el voltaje bajo un poco , igual habia echo mediciones de la tension de liniea y con y sin serie , y hoy arranco a mas voltaje. 
la voy a dejar enchufadita un par de horas a ver que pasa.....

2 horas después,
el núcleo se calienta bastante , pero la tensión de salida permanece en 28.5
me derritió el pegamento de la cinta de empapelar que use para unir la EI ,....
voy a tener que usar ventilación forzada .


----------



## Mslbrll

Me parce que tenes mal armado el núcleo, no puede calentar tanto.


----------



## Tacatomon

No has visto con un osciloscopio el voltaje de salida, quizás estás sacando ripple a full. Pero. Si fuese así ya hubiesen volado los condensadores finales de la fuente...


----------



## ernestogn

Mslbrll dijo:


> Me parce que tenes mal armado el núcleo, no puede calentar tanto.



estaba pensando seriamente en bobinarlo otra ves de nuevo...

no tengo acceso a un osciloscopio , quise medir el voltaje en alterna interponiendo un condensador en serie con el tester y apenas pude medir un par mV. 
los diodos de salida ni se enteran , ni se entibian , tampoco los condensadores
estoy usando diodos F12C20 ( 12A, 200V, 150nS)  
¿podra ser otra cosa?

igual mientras bobino otro voy a probar con ventilación forzada-.


----------



## Mslbrll

ernesto, si te animas, podes poner directamente un trafo de pc atx (sin desarmar, tal cual esta) a la salida, lleva unas cuantas modificaciones pero son rapidas, para provar si es el trafo el que esta mal armado., si no calienta el trafo de atx es el que armaste que esta mal echo.


----------



## ernestogn

y cuales modificaciones serian esas?
por que a pesar de que ya desarme unos cuantos, sus bobinas siguen siendo un misterio para mi!


----------



## Mslbrll

Basicamente seria usar toda la etapa del IR para controlar solo el trafo de atx, solo tenes sacar la proteccion contra cortos y identificar el secundario de 12v y mandarlo a rectificar. Yo colocaria el trafo de atx por fuera de la placa con cables asi no perforas la placa denuevo.

Tene cuidado porque si no sabes bien lo que haces podes quemar todo.

Te dejo una imagen a modo de referencia, la saque del foro de 320v.com, el foro esta en turco.






En esta imagen usa dos trafos en paralelo, vos solo usa 1.






Repito, tene cuidado.


----------



## fedeeee

ernestogn dijo:


> estaba pensando seriamente en bobinarlo otra ves de nuevo...
> 
> no tengo acceso a un osciloscopio , quise medir el voltaje en alterna interponiendo un condensador en serie con el tester y apenas pude medir un par mV.
> los diodos de salida ni se enteran , ni se entibian , tampoco los condensadores
> estoy usando diodos F12C20 ( 12A, 200V, 150nS)
> ¿podra ser otra cosa?
> 
> igual mientras bobino otro voy a probar con ventilación forzada-.





No creo que sea lo mejor usar un transformador ya armado de fuente switching... Estos ya vienen armados para ser usados para una determinada frecuencia, para una determinada corriente. Muy posiblemente, las características para las que fue diseñado ese trafo, van a ser distintas a las que el nuevo usuario va a utilizar en su diseño de fuente. Eso no necesariamente significa que vaya a explotar algo, sino que agrega incertidumbre al circuito que están armando, ya que tienen en el medio un componente cuyas características desconocen... por ejemplo, no van a saber si a la frecuencia de switching que estén usando, está bien que la corriente pico sea de .. no se... 5A... o 10A... o lo que sea... Tampoco pueden saber qué corriente le pueden hacer circular sin que sature el nucleo.

Si no se tiene acceso a un trafo con especificaciones o a otro núcleo, o mejor dicho.. a un núcleo de ferrite con las especificaciones, yo creo que lo mejor que se puede hacer es tomar ese núcleo, e intentar medirle las características, para poder luego trabajar sabiendo lo que se está usando.

Si es un trafo que van a usar para una flyback comun, lo principal que necesitarian medir, es:
- Inductancia de magnetización primaria
- Inductancia de magnetización secundaria
- Corriente primaria de saturación

Espero haber aportado algo.

mitallerelectronico.com.ar


----------



## Mslbrll

EL objetivo de usar el nucleo de pc es descartar de manera rapida si esta mal armado el nucleo.

Otra cosa, la mitad de los que estamos aca somos amateurs, no creo que andemos midiendo inductancias de magnetización. Igualmente gracias por el dato.


----------



## fedeeee

Mslbrll dijo:


> EL objetivo de usar el nucleo de pc es descartar de manera rapida si esta mal armado el nucleo.
> 
> Otra cosa, la mitad de los que estamos aca somos amateurs, no creo que andemos midiendo inductancias de magnetización. Igualmente gracias por el dato.




Entiendo lo que decís, pero desde mi punto de vista, se está agregando más lío al asunto. Si es tal como decís, por un lado se quiere asegurar de que el transformador esté bien armado, pero no es lo único que importa eso... antes que estar bien armado, tiene que ser algo que sirva... podés meter un transformador bien armado, bien conectado, pero no sirve en el circuito de la fuente que se esté armando.

Con ese tranformador ya armado, que estás seguro que está bien armado.. lo usás, tenés la mala suerte de que algo no te anda... ¿Y dónde está la falla? En el transfomador, porque las caractarísticas no son las adecuadas? En el circuito, porque algo está mal? Hay algún componente mal calculado? Otra cosa?

En cambio, si sabés lo que estás usando, sabés cómo se debe comportar, entonces, cuando algo no anda, sabés dónde tenes que mirar para ver por qué no anda.

mitallerelectronico.com.ar


----------



## Mslbrll

Claro, pero por eso postee los 2 circuitos que usan el transformador de pc tal cual sale de la fuente original y aparte aclare que tiene que modificar el circuito original.-

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

Muchachos, no quiero alarmar a nadie , pero el viernes fui a Elko y compre el ULTIMO IR2153, el despachante no sabe cuando van a  recivir! ,. 
se agotan , se agotan!!


----------



## mogolloelectro

yo cada vez que voy a comprar uno casualmente es el ultimo que tienen en existencia y en ese local es el unico lugar que lo venden

seran cosas del destino???


----------



## Tavo

ernestogn dijo:


> Muchachos, no quiero alarmar a nadie , pero el viernes fui a Elko y compre el ULTIMO IR2153, el despachante no sabe cuando van a  recivir! ,.
> se agotan , se agotan!!


Que bueno! Yo me despreocupo porque ya tengo el mío!! 

Lo compré hace rato en una casa de electrónica de Neuquén, cuando pasé por esa ciudad.
También recuerdo que iba a comprar el IR2112 para hacer el ampli Clase-D del foro, pero era muy falso! 

Me gustaría armar esta fuente, pero no tengo placa de fibra. 

Saludos!


----------



## franz leonel

disculpen la molestia e recurrido a las diferentes soluciones presentadas en el foro respecto a la execiba caída de tensión que tengo en mi fuente y nada sigue cayendo de entre 10 a 15 voltios hasta el limite de que el bobinado auxiliar para alimentar al ic solo se vale de la resistencia y el zener  
ya he intentado con la ntc y nada
con poner 4 condensadores de 470uF nada solo humeo el foco serie
rebobine el trafo para +-47v y solo obtuve +-44 v con el ei40
le puse disipador al núcleo y nada

por fabor cual seria el problema de my fuente por que necesito tensión estable 
que me suguieren


----------



## mnicolau

Franz, estás usando la lámpara serie en esas pruebas?


----------



## franz leonel

pues lo hice con y sin serie y la diferencia es mínima en la tensión de salida en otras palabras
con serie 10 a 15 voltios de caída
sin serie 8 a 12 voltios de caída
por cada rama 
logre obtener +-47 v los calculados sin carga cambie el ntc
pero apenas le pongo un disipador de 24 voltios con 14w de consumo y la caída de tensión es a +-44 en ambas ramas 
grasias por contestar mnicolau espero pueda solucionar este inconveniente


----------



## ernestogn

Me puse a medir el transformador aquel que calentaba mucho y me encontre con que hay algo de continuidad entre el ferrite  y el secundario y entre el ferrite y el primario , son un par de cientos de ohm medidos en frió pero me parece a mi que mas que suficientes para calentarlo ....
que opinan uds?


----------



## Mslbrll

No me digas que lo bobinaste sobre el ferrite y no sobre un carrete?


----------



## ernestogn

No no ,si tenia carrete , pero una rama de un bobinado me quedo apenas corto el cable y salio del carrete hacia el pin del mismo medio escapando por el costado y medio como que rozaba...

pero ya me calenté me voy a comprar un kilito de alambre soldable  me va solucionar el problemita de estar pelando cada hilo con el encendedor y después tener que limpiar y lijar y todo eso...


----------



## Mslbrll

Pero ese alambre que me mostras es comun y corriente? o es de litz?


----------



## ernestogn

es alambre común, pero como esta aislado con resinas polinosecuanto, se las puede soldar directamente, según la "hoja de datos" a los 375º se funde el aislante y se deja soldar sin mas tramite.



> IDASOL
> 
> Los alambres IDASOL de IMSA, se utilizan en todo tipo de bobinados con alambres de diámetros capilares y finos, como ser micro motores, telefonía, y aplicaciones electrónicas. Gracias a sus propiedades, permite la soldadura directa del alambre esmaltado, sin necesidad de remover la capa de esmalte; característica relevante cuando se trabaja con diámetros pequeños. Clase térmica: 155º C
> Rango de fabricación: 0,04mm - 0,60mm (46 a 23 AWG)



fuente:http://www.oesteaislante.com.ar/cuerpo_productos.htm


----------



## Mslbrll

Apa!, interesante, no te habia entendido. Arma con paciencia el trafo, que quede lo mas prolijo, si te queda espacio de sobra cuando haces una de las bobinas, rellena y nivela lo que queda con algun papelito bien prolijo o sino de los mismo transformadores de TV hay unos separadores de papel que se usa para nivelar y que la bobina que viene despues este pareja.


----------



## djwash

Para limpiar creo que lo mencionaron, yo uso un encendedor y caliento las puntas y luego con una virulana y alcohol queda el cobre limpio sin mayor esfuerzo, con una pinza limitas hasta donde queres que se queme el cobre, y es muy facil soldar con una gota de resina y un soldador de 100W y obvio, estaño...


----------



## ernestogn

si si , pero cuando son 40 hilos con punto medio deja de ser "sin mayor esfuerzo",  igual ,. la motivacion esta dada por que no consigo alambre de bobinar en toda la ciudad ,. si tengo que mandar a buscar a capital mejor compro esta que aunque mas cara , me va a facilitar un poco la tarea


----------



## Tavo

Yo quiero aportar un dato, que estoy seguro que más de uno *NO conoce ni se imagina.*

Si desarman un TV o un monitor, van a encontrar algo muy parecido a un "cable" gordo y generalmente envuelto en cinta aislante que rodea todo el vidrio de la pantalla, por dentro, obvio, y que en un lado salen dos cables finos que se conectan a la placa principal.

Si observan, ese llamado "cable" no es cable como tal, es un INDUCTOR GIGANTE, que tiene muchos metros de alambre fino de cobre, generalmente de 0,4mm...
Yo descubrí eso reciclando chatarra, y el día que me encontré con esto no lo podría creer, era un golazo de media cancha.
No sé precisamente cuántos metros habrá, pero les aseguro que tienen para bobinar todos los transformadores y núcleos que quieran. Es muchísimo alambre, NUEVO y GRATIS.

Digo "nuevo" porque prácticamente no tiene uso, es una hebra limpita y prolija de alambre, listo para usar.
Si puedo les muestro una foto de una de estas hebras que acabo de rescatar.

Saludos!


----------



## ernestogn

hablas de la bobina desmagnetizadora??
mañana le meto mano a un monitor de 14" caído en desgracia que tengo a mano...


----------



## Tavo

ernestogn dijo:


> hablas de la bobina desmagnetizadora??
> mañana le meto mano a un monitor de 14" caído en desgracia que tengo a mano...


No la conocía con ese nombre, pero sí, puede ser. 

Obviamente, cuanto más grande el TV, más alambre... 

Saludos.


----------



## Mslbrll

Gente, estaba provando el trafo, y les hago uyna pregunta, es normal que la tencion, de 55v cuando le conecto una lampara de 40w (90 ohms) me baje la tensión a 42v?


----------



## Naders150

Mmm... me acabo de leer el foro completo si alguien sabe donde esta el tutorial para armar el trafo les agradeceria ya que no entiendo lo de las laminas de cobre y otras cositas


----------



## ernestogn

en la prmera hoja!!! .
hacer una cosa, si se te complica con las laminas de cobre , no las pongas  y listo , estan por custiones de ruidos electromagneticos, por lo menos hasta que estes mas canchero haciendos estos bobinados, no vas a ver diferencia alguna,.



> Transformador Principal - Núcleo EI33 y similares:
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> - Primario: 24 espiras (12 + 12) - 6 alambres AWG29
> 
> - Secundario: trabaja a lazo abierto (y 50% de duty cicle) así que la cantidad de espiras va a depender de la tensión deseada.
> Aproximadamente 6[V] por cada espira secundaria (por cada rama). Ejemplo: +-36[V] con 6 espiras por rama - 8 alambres AWG29
> 
> - Terciario: 4 + 4 espiras - 1 alambre AWG24
> 
> - Devanado auxiliar de arranque: 4 espiras - 1 alambre AWG24
> 
> 
> Construcción del Trafo:
> -----------------------
> 
> - Medio Primario entre "m" y "n".
> - Capa de aislante con lámina de cobre (no se debe cerrar, así no forma una espira), soldarla en "P".
> - Secundario en paralelo (ambas ramas a la vez), una rama entre "q" y "r", la otra entre "r" y "s".
> - Capa de aislante con lámina de cobre (no se debe cerrar, así no forma una espira), soldarla en "P".
> - Medio Primario entre "n" y "o" (en el mismo sentido que se bobinó la mitad primaria anterior!!).
> - Capa de aislante.
> - Devanado auxiliar de arranque entre "v" y "p".
> - Terciario en paralelo (ambas ramas a la vez), una rama entre "t" y "r", la otra entre "r" y "u".
> 
> Separar físicamente el devanado auxiliar de arranque de los devanados terciarios.
> 
> PD: si reciclan un trafo de fuente de pc, reutilicen las cintas aislantes y las láminas de cobre.


----------



## 0110110h

Alguien ha intentado mover dos IRF740 por rama con el IR2153 para lograr mayor potencia?? Yo lo hice y en la primera prueba le puse una R de 15ohm a cada par de IRF740, apenas prendí la fuente voló todo, fue demasiada corriente para el IR2153. La segunda prueba le puse una R de 56ohm a cada mosfet y no voló, pero calentaban ya que el tiempo de encendido era demasiado. La tercera prueba fue con una R de 27 a cada mosfet y tampoco voló pero los mosfets seguían calentando un poco o más de lo normal. Y bueno no hice más pruebas ya que no me anime a seguir bajando las R de gate para que no volara todo. Estuve buscando y leyendo pero no encontré en ningún lado como calcular las R de gate específicamente.
La fuente la tengo seteada en 100KHz usando el nucleo EE42/21/15 material N87 y al primario del trafo le di 19,25 vueltas por las dudas para que consumiera menos corriente en vacío.


----------



## ernestogn

No probaste poner un mosfet chico que haga de driver a otro par por lado?
se podrá?!!!!


----------



## mnicolau

0110110h dijo:


> Alguien ha intentado mover dos IRF740 por rama con el IR2153 para lograr mayor potencia??



Yo lo hice pero en una SMPS con IR2110 y obtuve buenos resultados; el coeficiente positivo de temperatura de los mosfets ayuda a la hora de ponerlos en paralelo. Eso sí, colocale su propia R+Diodo a cada uno de ellos y no de a pares.

Respecto a los valores de resistencias, a mayor valor, mayor el tiempo de conducción y mayor calentamiento en los mosfets como comentás... pero a menor valor va a ser el IC el que aumente su temperatura; así que tendrías que buscar un equilibrio. Podrías probar con 15-18[Ω] en cada mosfet.

En mi experiencia, obtuve mejor resultado utilizando un único mosfet más grande en lugar de 2 en paralelo de menor tamaño.

Saludos


----------



## norazmi

puedo poner la puerta 10r no sopló resistencia. Fresco en el calor inactiva casi ninguna en absoluto IRF740.


----------



## Tavo

norazmi dijo:


> puedo poner la puerta 10r no sopló resistencia. Fresco en el calor inactiva casi ninguna en absoluto IRF740.


Sorry, but your spanish is not understood. Please, re-write the message in your language or try it again.

Thanks.


----------



## Naders150

Disculpen la molestia pero me podrían  hacer el favor de explicarme como es la coneccion en contra face del inductor de salida y tambien que calibre de cable se utiliza y si es necesario que sea liz


----------



## mnicolau

Te dejo un esquema de cómo se realiza la conección, fijate que el bobinado azul se conecta de manera invertida respecto al rojo.

No es necesario que lo armes con alambre litz, pero aprovechá y utilizá el mismo alambre con el que armás el secundario del transformador. El alambre de litz se enrolla con mayor facilidad que un único alambre grueso.



Saludos


----------



## 0110110h

mnicolau te hago una pregunta, no entiendo bien para que están los diodos FR104 en los gate de los IRF740, a simple vista son para que el tiempo de caída o fall time de los mosfet sea lo menor posible pero no entiendo para que es necesario esto. 
El tema es que esos diodos me perjudican al poner dos IRF740 en paralelo por cada salida del driver, ya que la corriente pico de apagado de los mosfets es altísima al no tener una R que la frene y bueno el IR2153 se banca un solo mosfet pero como ya comprobe, con dos IRF740 en paralelo explota mal entonces se me ocurrió probar poniéndole un R a los diodos como aparece en el esquemático que dejo. Funcara bien?


----------



## Naders150

Muchas gracias por la respuesta tan pronta y efectiva...... bueno ya termine la fuente pero me falta los cap de 1nf/1kv que van en los rectificadores, es necesario que sean a 1kv porque si en esa parte no hay tanto voltaje?, otra cosa sera que la fuente me prende sin el par de capacitores?

Serviran unos de 470pF?


----------



## 0110110h

Naders150 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta tan pronta y efectiva...... bueno ya termine la fuente pero me falta los cap de 1nf/1kv que van en los rectificadores, es necesario que sean a 1kv porque si en esa parte no hay tanto voltaje?, otra cosa sera que la fuente me prende sin el par de capacitores?
> 
> Serviran unos de 470pF?



Los de 1kv son mas robustos y aguantan mejor el calor y la corriente que va a pasar por ahí, si no conseguís de 1nF ponele los de 470pF creería que no va a haber mucha diferencia


----------



## Naders150

Bueno ya le puse los condensadores, pero la fuente no arranca.

La tengo conectada a la serie, el bombillo de 100w prende y apaga. nada de voltaje en la salida.

los unicos componentes que reemplace son: el uf4007--->FR107 y las 2 resistencias en paralelo de 100k/2w---->puse 3 de 150k/2w


----------



## ernestogn

hay voltaje en las bases de los transistores C945?
Hay voltaje en el pin de alimentación del TL494?


----------



## Naders150

Amigo yo arme la versión mini ir2153 1.0

Probando la fuente conectada a un bombillo de 200w la resistencia de 470k/1w que esta antes del rectificador echa humo, una ultima pregunta el selector de 220/110v es cerrado para 110v y abierto para 220v, es correcto?


----------



## ernestogn

a claro claro, en ese caso 
fíjate el voltaje entre los pine*s 1 y  4 del IR , *debería ser mas de  13V

Achica el valor de las resistencias que alimentan el Chip,


----------



## mnicolau

0110110h dijo:


> mnicolau te hago una pregunta...



Exacto, con el diodo tenés un pico de corriente de apagado mayor, eso es justamente lo que permite que el mosfet se apague con mayor velocidad, reduciendo las perdidas por conmutación, pero a la vez las dv/dt y di/dt producen sus efectos desfavorables. 
Dudo que sean totalmente necesarios esos diodos en este caso, así que hacé las pruebas sin los diodos en cada gate, sólo las Rs.

Te dejo un paper por si te interesa profundizar un poco esa teoría.

Naders, qué tensión tenés en la alimentación del IC?

Saludos


----------



## Naders150

8.5v antes de que la resistencia de 470k empiece a echar humo


----------



## ernestogn

No tendras mal el valor de esa resistencia...
Puesta a 220v como esta apenas deveria circular  0.46mA que serian 0,102W 

por otro lado te pasa lo mismo que a mi con las R de 100K , yo tube que poner  4 en paralelo hasta que arranco.... 
despues me cambie a la version 2.0


----------



## Naders150

Creo que tenias razón respecto al valor de la resistencia (es que soy daltonico y dependo al 200% del tester), pero si la cosa es que es mi primera smps y quiero hacerla arrancar, para tener animo y hacer la de 800w jejeje.... bueno volviendo al tema entonces tengo que bajar la resistencia hasta obtener 13v en el integrado....


----------



## 0110110h

mnicolau dijo:


> Exacto, con el diodo tenés un pico de corriente de apagado mayor, eso es justamente lo que permite que el mosfet se apague con mayor velocidad, reduciendo las perdidas por conmutación, pero a la vez las dv/dt y di/dt producen sus efectos desfavorables.
> Dudo que sean totalmente necesarios esos diodos en este caso, así que hacé las pruebas sin los diodos en cada gate, sólo las Rs.
> 
> Te dejo un paper por si te interesa profundizar un poco esa teoría.
> 
> Naders, qué tensión tenés en la alimentación del IC?
> 
> Saludos



Gracias mariano me voy a leer el paper!


----------



## mnicolau

0110110h dijo:


> Gracias mariano me voy a leer el paper!



De nada!

Posts atrás dejé un esquema del inductor de salida, el cual no es correcto. Acá lo dejo corregido:



Saludos


----------



## Naders150

Clarooooooo ahora viendo mi fuente estaba en corto, nunca prendería así, bueno eso quiere decir que la protección sirve y muy biennnnnnn, aunque ya había bajado el transformador principal, ahora mismo corrijo aunque me voy a demorar un poquito


----------



## Naders150

Arrancoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo gracias a todos por la ayudaaaaa especialmente a mnicolau por el exelente aporte.

Nota: la protección funciona a la perfección ya que antes de darme cuenta del error intente prenderla muchas veces y por mucho tiempo y laa fuente se apagaba y volvia, eso si es una prueba de fuego para  el sistema de protección ya que no volo nada. 

48.2v a que felicidad


----------



## mnicolau

Ja perdón por el error en el esquema. Quise mostrar las minúsculas de un lado y las mayúsculas del otro y no me di cuenta que quedaron cruzadas las letras al final 

Me alegro haya arrancado , comentá después las pruebas con carga.

Saludos


----------



## Naders150

Mnicolau tranquilo un error lo tiene cualquiera y la voluntad que tenes para ayudar a las personas es mas que suficiente

Bueno pruebas sin serie

Voltaje en vacio: +-49.9v (lo bobine para +-48v)  IR: 10.5v

Voltaje con carga casi al limite: +-39v IR 9v y bajando

Note que el voltaje en el IR cae a menos de 9v y en ese momento empieza a fallar la fuente.


----------



## ernestogn

claro, según la hoja de datos es 10V el mínimo de alimentación del IR
cuanta corriente le estas sacando?


----------



## mnicolau

El problema está en la incorrecta alimentación del IR. Ese fue lo que se corrigió en la 2.0 con el agregado del devanado auxiliar.

Lo que podrías probar es agregar un par de Rs adicionales en paralelo a la de 100[Ω] 2[W], como comentó Ernesto.

Saludos


----------



## Naders150

Si eso voy hacer pero lo que realmente me preocupa es la caida de tencion en la salida es normal? que caigan 14v

Y cual es la forma correcta de medir la corriente


----------



## ernestogn

se te cae tanto el voltaje seguro por que se tiende a apagar , o no alcanza a saturar los mosfet al tener un valor tan bajo de alimentacion ,. 
como la gargas a la fuente? 
pone un tester en escala de 20A en serie con dicha carga.

igualmente esta fuente funciona a lazo abierto, algo va perder de voltaje si esta ajustada en potencia.


----------



## Naders150

tiene 2 placas zener cada una con 4 transistores 

1 canal: 2 bajos x50wrms  6 ohm 
2 canal: un arreglo de parlantes pequeños aproximadamente 240w rms 8ohm

el voltaje del integrado lo estabilice a punta de resitencias a 14v

suena de lujo y muy fuerte pero si siguen llegando a +-36v

Sera q el transformador quedo mal armado o q le estare pidiendo mucho a la fuente?

EL transformador cuando baja el voltaje suena tritritri al ritmo del bajo jejeje


----------



## mnicolau

Medí las variaciones de tensión que tenés en la línea, luego del rectificado. De ser necesario agregá un par de capacitores adicionales allí y volvé a hacer la medición.

La tensión en el IC se mantiene?

Los bobinados del transformador debe estar bien sujeto y firme, además de que las piezas del núcleo deben estar pegadas lo mejor posible.


----------



## Naders150

Listo voy a volver hacer trafo en un nucleo mas grande mas apretado y lo pegare, con alambre calibre 24 y esta ves bobinado para 58v  los cap estan a 63v  espero y sea verdad lo que dice su etiqueta y si no tendre unos bonitos juegos pirotecnicos jejeje 

la tencion luego del rectificado si varia baja unos 12v y eso que tiene de 470uf instalare otro par adicional

Creo que el problema va a estar en el trafo, por eso quiero volver a repetirlo en un nucleo mas grande y con mas voltaje ya que por si las moscas se vuelve a caer ya estaria dentro del rango que necesito 45-50v 

Nota: ya empece la construccion de la de 800w y mande hacer 2 chasis bien bonitos delgados jejeje

Mnicolau gracias por toda la ayuda que me has brindado des interesadamente creeme que he aprendido mucho y  lo seguire  haciendo, despues de armar la 800w empezare a diseñar una yo mismo


----------



## Naders150

Conclusion:

-Depende mucho del voltaje ac de entrada si estas en algún sitio como yo que en el día el mides 100v en el tomacorriente esos 15v se veran reflejados en la salida (despues de 12pm la fuente funciona mejor jajaja) 

-Super recomendado armen la version 2.0 se evitaran algunos dolores de cabeza
  -Como lograr que la alimentación del IC permanezca estable 

-Agregar microfaradios a en la entrada no soluciona el problema de caída de tensión ya que agregue casi 2000uf despues del rectificador de linea y no note mejoría (2x680uf, 2x580uf, 2x330uf, 2x470uf en paralelo)

-Es bien importante que el transformador quede bien armado yo use uno un poco mas grande que el normal y ademas en ves de 6 hilos entorchados use 8, y mejoro casi un 50% solo perdia 5v u 8v maximo por rama.

-Recomendada para audio ya que a pesar de que el voltaje cae un poco en la salida no se escucha como cuando una fuente normal pierde voltaje, me explico. el voltaje cae en los picos cuando suena el bajo, pero la fuente recupera el voltaje inmediatamente y sigue siendo bueno el sonido.


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias por compartir tu experiencia Naders 

- Claro... no está realimentada la fuente así que la tensión secundaria va a ser un reflejo de la primaria. Las variaciones en la línea va a llevar a variaciones en la tensión de salida.

- Sip, la 1.0 debería borrarse del 1º post, pero no puedo editarlo 

- Pensé que sí notarías alguna diferencia con mayor capacidad en el primario.

- Exacto, es fundamental el armado del transformador. Es buen dato el de los alambres del arrollamiento primario; puede ser algo importante la caída en ese devanado al aumentar el consumo y eso contribuye a la caída en la salida.

- Claro, para eso está pensada. Al amplificador le interesa poco una variación en su alimentación, mientras no esté funcionando al límite de lo que puede entregar.

Saludos


----------



## Naders150

Mariano Estoy volviando a reenboninar el nucleo de esta fuente te pregunto a ver si estan bien los calculos para hacer bien las cosas ya que cambie de nucleo

Nucleo 40/27/12  

Npri: (Tension max redDC/2)/(4*10^-8*Bmax*F/2*Ac)
Npri: (171v)/(4*10^-8*1500*50000*1.38)
Npri:  41 espiras


----------



## 0110110h

Naders150 dijo:


> Mariano Estoy volviando a reenboninar el nucleo de esta fuente te pregunto a ver si estan bien los calculos para hacer bien las cosas ya que cambie de nucleo
> 
> Nucleo 40/27/12
> 
> Npri: (Tension max redDC/2)/(4*10^-8*Bmax*F/2*Ac)
> Npri: (171v)/(4*10^-8*1500*50000*1.38)
> Npri:  41 espiras



le estas escapando mal con las vueltas del primario, para 220V son 16vueltas, para 110V mucho menos


----------



## mnicolau

El selector en la posición de 110[Vac] funciona como doblador de tensión, con lo cual las espiras del primario van a ser las mismas para ambas redes (220 y 110). 

La diferencia en el nº de espiras está en que en la fórmula (para este IC), no se usa "F/2" sino sólo "F". Esto se puede comprobar en el "Timing Diagram" que presenta el datasheet del IR2153. Ahí se muestra que la frecuencia de oscilación que setean Rt y Ct es la misma frecuencia de conmutación de los transistores de potencia.



Saludos


----------



## Naders150

Mmm... entonces la tensión máxima de red seria 110vac * 1.44 / 2 =79vdc
y la frecuencia seria 100khz

Npri: (Tension max redDC/2)/(4*10^-8*Bmax*F/2*Ac)
Npri: (79v)/(4*10^-8*1500g*100000hz*1.38) es correcto?

Para realizar los calculos para la compacta 2.0 se utiliza el mismo Vmax (79v) ¡es que vi algunos compañeros utilizando Vmax (171v) de ahi saque la cifra¡

La frecuencia en la compacta 2.0 si se divide por 2 debido al controlador que tiene


Otra cosa tengo la mini ir2153 trabajando con un nucleo EI33 bobinado como dicen los datos, solo que agregue mas espiras al secundario para aumentar el voltaje... trabaja exelente bajo carga pero hoy deje el amplificador encendido sin música y resulta ser que la fuente calienta mas que cuando la estoy exigiendo y lo mas preocupante calientan los electroliticos de salida, tiene 4 de 100uf/100v (no se puede dejar mas de 5seg el dedo sobre los electroliticos de salida)


----------



## 0110110h

Naders150 dijo:


> Mmm... entonces la tensión máxima de red seria 110vac * 1.44 / 2 =79vdc
> y la frecuencia seria 100khz
> 
> Npri: (Tension max redDC/2)/(4*10^-8*Bmax*F/2*Ac)
> Npri: (79v)/(4*10^-8*1500g*100000hz*1.38) es correcto?
> 
> Para realizar los calculos para la compacta 2.0 se utiliza el mismo Vmax (79v) ¡es que vi algunos compañeros utilizando Vmax (171v) de ahi saque la cifra¡
> 
> La frecuencia en la compacta 2.0 si se divide por 2 debido al controlador que tiene
> 
> 
> Otra cosa tengo la mini ir2153 trabajando con un nucleo EI33 bobinado como dicen los datos, solo que agregue mas espiras al secundario para aumentar el voltaje... trabaja exelente bajo carga pero hoy deje el amplificador encendido sin música y resulta ser que la fuente calienta mas que cuando la estoy exigiendo y lo mas preocupante calientan los electroliticos de salida, tiene 4 de 100uf/100v (no se puede dejar mas de 5seg el dedo sobre los electroliticos de salida)



Es normal que el trafo de la fuente caliente mucho más sin carga por eso no te preocupes, lo que me parece raro es que calienten los capacitores de salida, fijate si no están cerca de alguna R de 2W o cerca del trafo, me suena a calor transferido y no propio de los capacitores


----------



## mnicolau

Como te comenté en el 1º párrafo del post anterior, al activar el switch para utilizar 110[Vac] de línea, se conforma un doblador de tensión. 

Con esto en mente, tu numerador sería = 110 * 1.41 * *2* / 2.

Pero... se menciona a la *máxima* tensión de red, esto es teniendo en cuenta las subidas de tensión admisibles en la línea (un 10% aprox), así que el nuevo numerador sería = 110 * *1.10* * 1.41 * 2 / 2. Y el resultado de este cálculo: 171[V]  Mismo valor que se obtiene si se utiliza una línea de 220[Vac].

Respecto al tema de los capacitores de salida, probá agregando un par de capacitores *cerámicos* de 100[nF] y 10[nF] en paralelo con esos electrolíticos. Si colocaste capacitores de poliester, reemplazalos por cerámicos.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

Inadvertidamente bobine el secundario en sentido inverso al primario
¿sera esto motivo suficiente para quemar los mosfet?

la fuente intenta arrancar , actua la proteccion.,  1 ,2 o 3 veces y listo ,se queda la lampara serie encendida y chau mosfet...


bueno , si era el bobinado al revés no mas, por lo menos eso dicta la lógica de la consecuencia, 
ya que re hice  el transformador y arranco de una. 
otra ves me queda probar con carga. 
tengo la impresión de que el IR calienta , .¿ a que temperatura esta bien que trabaje?


----------



## Papusxxdd

Alguno vio lo que es capas de hacer este integradito dejo una foto y archivos de la consola potenciada Yamaha-EMX5000, esta es la potencia de salida 

Maximum Output Power @0.5% THD at 1kHz:
500W+500W/4ohms
325W+325W/8ohms
1000W/8ohms bridge
Eso si usa dos igbt 1MBK50D-060S de 600v y 50A
Y por ultimo este es un pcb que he creado cuando lo ponga en marcha lo subo, favor de avisar si ven algun detalle que me halla quedado je y bueno en este caso ya no seria mas mini


----------



## angel36

Papusxxdd

Se ve muy bien ese diseño gracias por compartirlo.

Esperamos mas novedades.

Saludos.


----------



## Naders150

Muy bueno gracias por compartirlo.

Me llama la atención 2 cosas:

1. La cantidad de filtrado que tiene en la rectificacion primaria
2. Lo otro es que no tiene inductor de salida o sera que mal interprete los planos ?


----------



## FELIBAR12

Naders150 dijo:


> Muy bueno gracias por compartirlo.
> 
> Me llama la atención 2 cosas:
> 
> 1. La cantidad de filtrado que tiene en la rectificacion primaria
> 2. Lo otro es que no tiene inductor de salida o sera que mal interprete los planos ?



Es normal!! yo repare ese mismo circuito que se encontraba en una consola potencianda phonic.Tampoco tiene inductores de salida.Lo que si tiene es un buen filtrado de linea en el primario.





Papusxxdd dijo:


> Alguno vio lo que es capas de hacer este integradito
> 
> Y por ultimo este es un pcb que he creado cuando lo ponga en marcha lo subo, favor de avisar si ven algun detalle que me halla quedado je y bueno en este caso ya no seria mas mini


Bueno,lo que yo noto es que no tienes drivers discretos para manejar a esos mosfet tan "enormes".Sera capaz el IR2153 de manejar a los IRPF460 asi no mas? sin algun tipo de driver? mira que en el plano de la yamaha tiene drivers discretos para los igbt's.La otra fuente, la de 800w que esta en este mismo foro contiene un IR2110 trabajando con un SG3525 a 200KHZ aproximadamente.Yo le puse unos IRFP460 y el integradito llega a una temperatura que me da algo de desconfianza


----------



## Naders150

Pues yo creo que no hay problema pues el ir2153 esta diseñado para manejar mosfet ademas el irfp460 tiene RSDon mas baja que el irf740 que tiene actualmante la mini.

El de la yamaha me imagino que tiene drivers discretos ya que no esta manejando mosfet si no transistores. aunque seria bacano copiar el circuito de control y montarlo un una tarjetica  aparte asi como la compacta


----------



## Papusxxdd

Bueno aca dejo otro tipo de diseño tons con el ir2153 sacado de otro lado;
Con irfp460; un ferrite Etd 49 vueltas   

SMPS Running frequency is 70KHZ


TRANSFORMER ETD49 UNGAP
N87
Npri=16x2 turn 0.4x5wire 
Nmain sec =11turn X 4 0.4X6wire

Winding Order.

(1/2 Primary) 16 Turns * ALL SECONDARY * 16 Turns (1/2 Primary) 

y un transfo aparte y sus respectivos drivers (2sa1020 y complementarios 2sc2655) los cuales se pueden adaptar a esta fuente mini tambien, pero coincido con nanders, que no son necesarios para los 460, eso si si tubiese un etd49 armo cualquier otra cosa antes que esto je


----------



## FELIBAR12

Papusxxdd dijo:


> Bueno aca dejo otro tipo de diseño tons con el ir2153 sacado de otro lado;
> Con irfp460; un ferrite Etd 49 vueltas
> 
> SMPS Running frequency is 70KHZ
> 
> 
> TRANSFORMER ETD49 UNGAP
> N87
> Npri=16x2 turn 0.4x5wire
> Nmain sec =11turn X 4 0.4X6wire
> 
> Winding Order.
> 
> (1/2 Primary) 16 Turns * ALL SECONDARY * 16 Turns (1/2 Primary)
> 
> y un transfo aparte y sus respectivos drivers (2sa1020 y complementarios 2sc2655) los cuales se pueden adaptar a esta fuente mini tambien, pero coincido con nanders, que no son necesarios para los 460


Jejejeje,yo alguna vez subi ese circuito! y en el foro de donde lo saque mencionaban que habia sido robado y pusieron el enlace de mi publicacion! 

esto fue lo que me llego a mi bandeja de entrada :

_WARNING MESSAGE _

_FELIBAR12

We have discovered that

You have uploaded some files from diysmps, to other forums. Claiming its yours. 
THE IR2153D SMPS schematic and PCB files, made by ludo.

If you do that again, you will be banned. _

_Thank you _


----------



## 0110110h

En ese esquemático las salidas del IR2153 no tienen una R que frene la corriente !!?? warning!! Me huele a IR quemado


----------



## Tacatomon

0110110h dijo:


> En ese esquemático las salidas del IR2153 no tienen una R que frene la corriente !!?? warning!! Me huele a IR quemado



En el último diagrama, el IR maneja el driver totem pole, que a su vez, manejan los Mosfets con RG y diodo.


----------



## 0110110h

haaaaaaaa jajaja ya esta! gracias





Papusxxdd dijo:


> Alguno vio lo que es capas de hacer este integradito dejo una foto y archivos de la consola potenciada Yamaha-EMX5000, esta es la potencia de salida
> 
> Maximum Output Power @0.5% THD at 1kHz:
> 500W+500W/4ohms
> 325W+325W/8ohms
> 1000W/8ohms bridge
> Eso si usa dos igbt 1MBK50D-060S de 600v y 50A
> Y por ultimo este es un pcb que he creado cuando lo ponga en marcha lo subo, favor de avisar si ven algun detalle que me halla quedado je y bueno en este caso ya no seria mas mini



Y para 500W+500W/4ohm usa dos capacitores de 2200uF por rama??


----------



## marcosaq

Hola a todos, este remake sería demasiado complicado para proporcionar SMPS 70V + 70V y al menos un 16 A?

 Tengo ETD49 núcleo, EE50 y EE55, al igual que los condensadores de entrada se debe construir y cómo el transformador?


----------



## ernestogn

Primeras pruebas reales con carga en la fuente IR2153.
le puse un encordado de alambre de nicrom, lo que me genera una carga de 2.35A , se me cae unos Voltios el voltaje , de 77 a 66V entre extremos , no se si es mucho o poco con esto de que la fuente 
trabaja a lazo abierto, 

de todas formas 66V (+-33) se acercan mucho mas a mi intensión inicial... 

el IR caliente un poco, le pegue con "la gotita" un disipador para transistores tipo TO-92 

Los Mosfet , apenas entibian, 
Los diodos de salida , calienta un poco con esta carga.,
----tengo que comprar otra termocupla para mi tester , esto se esta poniendo muy empirico-----


----------



## el-rey-julien

Ratmayor dijo:


> Como diría su majestad el rey julien: Esa fuentecita si me guta
> 
> Una preguntonta, esa fuente se puede aumentar de potencia como las anteriores de tu autoría?



me gutaaa .la voy a probar ¡¡¡
gracias mariano por tu trabajo,muy linda fuente



el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo me le animo ,       gracias mariano por compartirla
> a su majestad  le gutaa esa fuente
> saludos


esta ves si la armo :enfadado:


----------



## 0110110h

ernestogn dijo:


> Primeras pruebas reales con carga en la fuente IR2153.
> le puse un encordado de alambre de nicrom, lo que me genera una carga de 2.35A , se me cae unos Voltios el voltaje , de 77 a 66V entre extremos , no se si es mucho o poco con esto de que la fuente
> trabaja a lazo abierto,
> 
> de todas formas 66V (+-33) se acercan mucho mas a mi intensión inicial...
> 
> el IR caliente un poco, le pegue con "la gotita" un disipador para transistores tipo TO-92
> 
> Los Mosfet , apenas entibian,
> Los diodos de salida , calienta un poco con esta carga.,
> ----tengo que comprar otra termocupla para mi tester , esto se esta poniendo muy empirico-----



Me gustaría hacer esta prueba con mi fuente también, que diámetro de alambre nicrom usaste?


----------



## ernestogn

no se que diámetro es , lo rescate de un secador de pelo caído en desgracia.
debe tener entre 0.3 y 0.5mm...
a 2.3A se pone el rojo vivo 
cuando pase los 3A se fundio.


----------



## ernestogn

ernestogn dijo:


> no se que diámetro es , lo rescate de un secador de pelo caído en desgracia.
> debe tener entre 0.3 y 0.5mm...
> a 2.3A se pone el rojo vivo
> cuando pase los 3A se fundio.



mi fuente esta dando 7.5V en lugar de 6V por espira del secundario  a que se devera esto?


----------



## ssyn

Me servirá un núcleo ETD35? creo que lo saque de una ATX


----------



## Diego German

Si si te sirve.

saludos...


----------



## ssyn

Hola, de esos nucleos no he podido encontrar alguna hoja de datos que se acerque a las medidas, los dos son ETD, como podria encontrar Le, Ae, C1 y AL? son para una half bridge


----------



## netvista

Mariano: si el switch de selección de tensión de entrada esta en accionado, significa que la fuente debe ser alimentada con 110vca? Muchas gracias.

Ernesto: por ahi leí que posiste 2 resistencias de 100ohm 2w en paralelo para estabilizar la tensión de alimentación del IR, ¿me podrás indicar cuales son esas resistencias? Muchas gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola net, exacto... con el switch 220/110 puenteado la fuente debe alimentarse con 110Vac. Para nuestro país debe dejarse abierto.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

netvista dijo:


> Mariano: si el switch de selección de tensión de entrada esta en accionado, significa que la fuente debe ser alimentada con 110vca? Muchas gracias.
> 
> Ernesto: por ahi leí que posiste 2 resistencias de 100ohm 2w en paralelo para estabilizar la tensión de alimentación del IR, ¿me podrás indicar cuales son esas resistencias? Muchas gracias.



Puse hasta 4 resistencias , la que va en serie con el zener de alimentación del IR , para que le llegue mejor voltaje,
pero  al final opte por hacer la nueva versión de la placa,. 
que se alimenta con un devanadado auxiliar,.


----------



## netvista

Muchas gracias mariano, voy a tomar el atrevimiento de obviar el switch total no lo necesito.

Ernesto mil gracias por la respuesta. Estoy seguro que ese tema quedó aclarado en el foro, pero como lo leí completo tal vez se me paso por alto la explicación que me diste. Muchas gracias nuevamente.

Una consulta en general, ¿Si tengo un trafo de ferrite pero no tiene ninguna etiqueta como para identificarlo, existe alguna forma de, a través de sus dimensiones, saber qué nucleo es? Por ejemplo, una tabla que en relación al Ac del nucleo, te diga el modelo (EE35, EI35, etc).
Muchas gracias de antemano!!
Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

De nada...

Sí, vas a poder identificarlos ya que el nombre del núcleo está directamente relacionado con las dimensiones de las piezas. Te adjunto un ejemplo de un EI33/23/13.



Saludos


----------



## netvista

Mariano sos un fenomeno!! Muchas gracias en serio loco!! primero por la disposición para ayudar y segundo por la rapides!!!
Ahora tengo una dudita. Creo que esto va a ayudar a mucha gente.
No quiero que te enojes porque es sobre algo que se hablo muuuucho y es sobre el bobinado del trafo.
Mi duda es la siguiente: 
1º Se empieza a bobinar "la mitad" del primario en un sentido "X".
2º Luego se empieza a bobinar el secundario pero las dos ramas a la vez y ¿en el mismo sentido con el que se bobino el primario o en el sentido inverso? (Acá quiero aclarar que si se bobinan las dos ramas a la vez, hay que tener cuidado de no invertir las conexiones de cada rama.)
3º Se termina de bobinar el primario respetando el sentido con el que se comenzo a bobinar.
4º Bobinado auxiliar para la alimentación del IR.
5º Se bobina el terciario para los +-15v ¿pero en qué sentido?

Quiero dejar bien en claro esto porque (como a mí) a la hora de bobinar el trafo, hay que respetar los sentidos ya que es fundamental la circulación de corriente y una vez armado, la fuente no va a funcionar bien.
Hé hecho muchisimos transformadores convencionales y en esos no importa el sentido de bobinado ya que solamente se invierte al frecuencia si el bobiando primario y secundario estan invertidos. 
Bueno gente perdon por tantas palabras pero quiero tener en claro este temita.
Mucas gracias Mariano.
Saludos!!



Corrijanmé si me equivoco con esto: el funcionamiento del circuito de protección esta basado en que si hay un sobre consumo en el trafo (cortocircuito a la salida), se generará una circulación de corriente por la "linea verde del esquema" por lo que va a inducir una tensión al devanado del toroidal auxiliar y por ende se actibará el gate del tiristor. El tiristor conduce y elimina al ct por lo que el IR no generará la frecuencia de oscilación para los mosfet. Mi duda es ¿cómo se lo resetea al tiristor? 
Tal vez lo entendí mal o directamente estoy diciendo cualquiera!! jajajaja.
Queria compartir un poco de teoría y lógica del circuito. Gracias muchachos!!
Saludos!


----------



## netvista

¿Puede ser que se resetea cuando la corriente que pasará por su interior (producida por los pines Rt y Ct) sea baja? Es decir, cuando Ct desaparece porque el tiristor conduce a masa, el IR se bloquea ya que en el pin 3 habrá una corriente fuera de lo normal. La correinte que circula por el MCR disminuye y pasa a estado bloqueado. ¿Esto es correcto?
Gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Bobinar este tipo de transformadores y bobinar uno convencional es básicamente lo mismo. La diferencia está en los materiales utilizados y algunos recaudos especiales producto de la alta frecuencia utilizada.

El devanado secundario puede estar bobinado en ambos sentidos respecto del primario. Lo importante es que ambas ramas se bobinen en paralelo para quedar idénticas y se respeten el orden de conexión de los extremos, tal como mencionas, para que ambas ramas queden en el mismo sentido entre ellas.

Lo mismo se aplica con los devanados auxiliares y terciarios.

Respecto al protector contra cortos... función denominada "shutdown" en el datasheet del IC, estando activada evita la carga de Ct, deteniendo la oscilación y de esta manera se "apagan" o deshabilitan las salidas. Para restaurar el funcionamiento de la fuente, hay que apagarla y volver a encenderla.

Saludos


----------



## netvista

Otra consulta. ¿Alguien sabe cuál es la formula para saber qué potencia entregan los nucleos de los hablamos? Por ejemplo, en los trafos convencionales la formula es :  Pot= sec nucleo²/1,1 
Un nucleo de 25cm² puede entregar ±550 watt.


----------



## mogolloelectro

netvista dijo:


> Mariano: Ernesto: por ahi leí que posiste 2 resistencias de 100ohm 2w en paralelo para estabilizar la tensión de alimentación del IR



fijate que la resistencia que preguntas es e 100k ohms y no de 100 ohms no quisiera imaginar que podria pasar en el circuito con esa reistencia tan baja y peor con dos en paralelo

interesante tampoco conocia como funcionaba el circuito shutdown del IR gracias a mariano por su aporte


----------



## 0110110h

netvista dijo:


> Otra consulta. ¿Alguien sabe cuál es la formula para saber qué potencia entregan los nucleos de los hablamos? Por ejemplo, en los trafos convencionales la formula es :  Pot= sec nucleo²/1,1
> Un nucleo de 25cm² puede entregar ±550 watt.




Fijate con el programa "Magnetic Desing Tool" te lo podes bajar gratis de la página de Epcos, vas a la pestaña "Core calculation" y luego a la subpestaña "Ptrans", arriba en la lista "Core" seleccionas el núcleo que queres usar y en la lista "Material" de al lado seleccionas el material a usar obviamente no. Luego en la ventanita "f[khz]" la frecuencia de conmutación de la fuente y en "converter type" pones push-pull y finalmente le das a "calculate" "Ptrans[W]" es lo que buscas. 
Por ejemplo:
Core: E42/21/15
Material: N87
f[khz]: 100khz
Ptrans[W]=967,1W


----------



## netvista

mogolloelectro, claro a eso iba mi pregunta ya que en alguna respuesta ernesto dijo "que cambió las resistencias de 100ohm x 2w" y por eso mi duda. Pero decidí que él lo explique mejor para que todos lo entendamos bien. 
Con respecto a lo de shutdown, no quiero ser molesto, pero estaria bueno que se explique la lógica con el tiristor. Muchas gracias mogolloelectro.

0110110h, te pasaste con ese programa!! está barbaro. Y mejor todavia ya que explicaste cómo usarlo. Pero ahora tengo otra pregunta más. ¿Cómo puedo saber de qué material es un trafo reciclado? Según el software, influye muchisimo ese tema, ya que la potencia depende pura y exclusivamente del material!! ¿Creo que la compliqué no? jajajaja. Muchas gracias por tu aporte 0110110h.

Saludos!!


----------



## 0110110h

netvista dijo:


> mogolloelectro, claro a eso iba mi pregunta ya que en alguna respuesta ernesto dijo "que cambió las resistencias de 100ohm x 2w" y por eso mi duda. Pero decidí que él lo explique mejor para que todos lo entendamos bien.
> Con respecto a lo de shutdown, no quiero ser molesto, pero estaria bueno que se explique la lógica con el tiristor. Muchas gracias mogolloelectro.
> 
> 0110110h, te pasaste con ese programa!! está barbaro. Y mejor todavia ya que explicaste cómo usarlo. Pero ahora tengo otra pregunta más. ¿Cómo puedo saber de qué material es un trafo reciclado? Según el software, influye muchisimo ese tema, ya que la potencia depende pura y exclusivamente del material!! ¿Creo que la compliqué no? jajajaja. Muchas gracias por tu aporte 0110110h.
> 
> Saludos!!



No hay manera de estar 100% seguro del tipo de material de un par de núcleos reciclados, yo los compro nuevos en Buenos Aires, Argentina en Electrónica Elemon. Lo que sí se puede es inferir con un poco de lógica, por ejemplo si investigas un poco en la página de Epcos podes ver cuáles son los materiales para altas potencias, para filtros emi y para inductores de altas corrientes. En los trafos de las fuentes SMPS obviamente siempre se usan materiales para altas potencias que son estos: *N72, N87, N92, N95, N97*
También están los materiales: N27, N30.....hasta el N51 que no son aptos para hacer trafos o inductores de potencia, sino más bien para hacer filtros emi e inductores para filtros de bajas corrientes.
-Yo lo que haría ante un núcleo de material desconocido seria calcular la potencia entregada con el material de menor desempeño dentro del grupo de los de alta potencia, por ejemplo el *N72* para que te quede un buen margen de seguridad, y si tenes confianza usa el N87.

Ha y otra cosa, como bien decís la potencia influye en gran medida con el material utilizado y la frecuencia de conmutación! Entonces ante un material desconocido podes tener más o menos potencia al variar la frecuencia….


----------



## netvista

Bárbaro 0110110h, con esa explicación queda re-claro que al utilizar un nucleo reciclado, no nos podemos confiar tanto a hacer los calculos para mucha potencia. Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.
Saludos!


----------



## 0110110h

netvista dijo:


> Bárbaro 0110110h, con esa explicación queda re-claro que al utilizar un nucleo reciclado, no nos podemos confiar tanto a hacer los calculos para mucha potencia. Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.
> Saludos!



Suerte, y estaría bueno que fueras posteando tus experiencias con esta fuente para ir enriqueciendo el tema continuamente para cada vez tener mejores fuentes. Este foro es "electrónica Open-Source" y por lo tanto con este método seguramente debemos lograr productos mucho mejores y más fiables que los disponibles comercialmente. Saludos!


----------



## netvista

Perdé cuidado. Voy a comentar mi experiencia sobre el armado de esta fuente. Lo que decis es completamente cierto. Todos somos capaces de fabricar cosas mejores que las comercializadas (provenientes de china) siempre y cuando no sean profesionales! jajajaja. El tema está en que tenemos que ser prolijos y hacer las cosas bien.
Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola net, respecto al tiristor de protección. Una vez activado, queda conduciendo y no hay control del mismo (es un tiristor); para sacarlo de conducción hay que desconectar la fuente y recién ahí vamos a poder encenderla nuevamente (si es que se eliminó el corto a la salida).

Con el tema de los materiales, los NXX son sólo una línea de productos (de Siemens), pero hay muchos más de distintas empresas. Les adjunto una tabla de comparación general muy interesante.

Saludos


----------



## netvista

Nooooo!!! te pasaste Mariano!! está bárbara esa tabla. Con esa herramienta se pueden fabricar fuentes más precisas. No sabia que Nxx eran materiales de siemens, pense que era una nomenclatura en general. Se complica un poco el tema pero con esa tabla, se resuelven muchas dudas.
Otra cosa, muchas gracias por explicar lo del circuito de protección, yo pense que no le iba a circular corriente al tiristor y se bloqueaba otra vez para reestablecer el funcionamiento, pero veo que no. 
Saludos!!


----------



## netvista

Hola a todos. 
Mariano, entes que nada te quería pedir disculpas porque ayer descubri que al amigo chaires le estuve dando información que vos estuviste subiendo al foro. Sinceramente cuando arranque con la idea de hacer uan fuente de éstas, no me fije de dónde sacaba la información con la que me fui capacitando. Después de tanto dar vueltas por internet descubro éste foro y te descubro a vos que compartias todos tus proyector. Digamos que practicamente me resumiste la investigación a casi el 90% y te estoy muy agradecido por eso. Seguramente habrás descubierto mi error y te pido mil disculpas.
Pero bueno, esta vez me contacto con vos y con todos ustedes porque se me presento una duda. Les confieso que soy un principiante con el tema del armado de fuentes switching y ahora que lo saben, viene mi pregunta:
Cuando hablamos de topología half bridge, ¿la frecuencia establecida por rt y ct se debe dividir? es decir, en el circuito brindado por Mariano la frecuencia está establecia en casi 100khz según la tabla del datasheet (rt=15K y ct=470pF), pero esos 100khz ¿son medidos entre los extremos del primario? ¿o son medidos entre los pines 7 y 5 del IR2153?
Muchas gracias de antemano y si no me expliqué bien, háganlo saber.
Saludos!!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola net, realmente no recuerdo la situación a la que te referís; seguramente la he leído porque sigo siempre el foro por más que a veces no participe, así que no me debe haber parecido algo malo sino lo recordaría . Me alegro te haya servido de ayuda toda la información disponible en los temas publicados.

Respecto al tema de la frecuencia de oscilación... hay que dejar algo en claro primero: en esta topología half-bridge, push-pull, etc, *la frecuencia de oscilación de los transistores conmutadores (osea la de las salidas del IC controlador) es la misma que la del primario del transformador*. He visto mucha confusión en esa cuestión respecto a dividir por 2 o no y creo que se generó por no entender exactamente qué es lo que se setea con Rt y Ct.

El tema es así, en los ICs controladores tradicionales (TL494, SG3525/3524, UC384X, etc) Rt y Ct *no *regulan la frecuencia de oscilación de las salidas, sino de la rampa de comparación (onda tipo diente de sierra) interna del IC. Si uno busca una "Timing Diagram" en los datasheets, se encontrará con algo así:



Si te fijás, la señal diente de sierra interna es del doble de la frecuencia que las de los flip-flop de cada salida y es por eso que al hacer el cálculo (donde se usa la frecuencia de conmutación en el trafo), la frecuencia debe dividirse por 2.

Incluso en los otros ICs podés encontrar esto:





Ahora... en el IR2153 la cosa es distinta, si uno busca el Timing Diagram en el data se encuentra con esto:



Se puede observar que la frecuencia seteada por Rt y Ct es la misma que las de las salidas, con lo cual al usar este IC, no hay que hacer esa división por 2 en los cálculos.

Espero se haya entendido...

Saludos


----------



## netvista

Claaaaaro ahí estaba el problema. Es como decis Mariano, no estabamos comprendiendo que rt y ct seteaban la frecuencia del primario.
La verdad que éste IR está barbaro, simplifica enormemente el circuito. Nose cómo lo habrás descubierto pero de verdad que todos te debemos un favor Mariano!!! jajaja.
Muchas gracias por la ayuda que nos das.
Saludos!!


----------



## netvista

Hola Mariano. Una pregunta, ¿qué diámetros de alambre usaste en el inductor de salida y en el de protección contra cortos?
Muchas gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## netvista

¿Existe algún método para que los "16 alambres" del punto medio del secundario queden bien y presentables en pad?


----------



## mnicolau

netvista dijo:


> ¿Existe algún método para que los "16 alambres" del punto medio del secundario queden bien y presentables en pad?



Con paciencia y prolijidad... 

En realidad depende de cómo hayas dividido los alambres. Yo armé 2 alambres de 8 hilos cada uno y como el carretel tiene 2 pines para colocar el punto medio del secundario, tuve que soldar ambos alambres a cada pin, con lo cual no fue tanto el problema.

Saludos


----------



## bydho

Todavia no me le animo al trafo de ferrita lo tengo aca desarmado, tengo que armarme de valor para bobinarlo. Lei todos los post de smps, vere como arranco


----------



## adrian2008

Hola, en mi pais solo puedo conseguir nucleos de ferrita tipo E y toroidal, las referencias que consigo son las siguientes EA77-625 y el FT-240-77 este ultimo es toroidal, segun la tabla el toroidal puede proporcionar mas potencia con menos frecuencia, aun que la verdad soy empirico y nose mucho de electronica en teorias ni calculos asi que pues nose si a eso es lo que se refiere la tabla o aque se refiere con esas frecuencias, entonces en si cual creen que es mejor para una fuente de 1kw, el tipoE o el toroidal, si es que sirve el toridal para fuentes smps.


----------



## FELIBAR12

adrian2008 dijo:


> Hola, en mi pais solo puedo conseguir nucleos de ferrita tipo E y toroidal, las referencias que consigo son las siguientes EA77-625 y el FT-240-77 este ultimo es toroidal, segun la tabla el toroidal puede proporcionar mas potencia con menos frecuencia, aun que la verdad soy empirico y nose mucho de electronica en teorias ni calculos asi que pues nose si a eso es lo que se refiere la tabla o aque se refiere con esas frecuencias, entonces en si cual creen que es mejor para una fuente de 1kw, el tipoE o el toroidal, si es que sirve el toridal para fuentes smps.



Por experiencia te digo que uses mejor en tipo E.Los toroidales no tienen buena aislacion y la fuente presenta comportamientos anormales bajo esas condiciones.Cuando empece a experimentar con fuentes conmutadas puse toroides como trafo principal y no se comporto para nada bien!!!,me trasnoche varias veces buscando fallas en la fuente hasta que cambie a transformador tipo E y solucionado el problema!!! cero calentamientos,regulacion perfecta,cero desbalance en ramas,en fin!!!!Los toroidales son mejores para aplicaciones de bajo voltaje en primario,por ejemplo inversores,convertidores dc-dc,etc


----------



## KEVIN DE AVILA

hola amigos rato sin entrar al foro una pregunta encontre en un foro que apilan varios nucleos de flyback para sacar mayor potencia mi pregunta es que si se puede adaptar este tipo de nucleo a la fuente  ir2153 claro cambiando algunos componentes para sacar mayor potencia deseo alimentar una qsc 1300  que tiene 8 transistores ahy estan las fotos para q tengan una idea de como lo hacen


----------



## djwash

Mmm, no me convence, quizas como filtro o trafo en fuentes DC-DC 12V...

Juega un papel muy importante la perfecta union entre las partes EI, imaginate en ese caso que son muchas partes C, ademas el material del nucleo...

Vamos que un EI nuevo no es para nada caro y lo consigues del tamaño que quieras, lo pedis afuera, y para el uso que le queres dar, mas alla que las SMPS van mejor en muchos casos con clase D, no se justifica el ahorro...


----------



## FELIBAR12

KEVIN DE AVILA dijo:


> hola amigos rato sin entrar al foro una pregunta encontre en un foro que apilan varios nucleos de flyback para sacar mayor potencia mi pregunta es que si se puede adaptar este tipo de nucleo a la fuente ir2153 claro cambiando algunos componentes para sacar mayor potencia deseo alimentar una qsc 1300 que tiene 8 transistores ahy estan las fotos para q tengan una idea de como lo hacen


 Hechale un vistazo a esta pagina http://electronics-diy.com/electronic_schematic.php?id=900 alli hay una fuente donde el nucleo de ferrita es la suma de varios EA77-625.Cada uno es capaz de entregar 200w.
Ese nucleo lo venden en Bogota y cuesta 20 mil pesos


----------



## KEVIN DE AVILA

hola amigos buscando en foros me encontre con esta fuente 1.2kw es self osc hall bridge el foro es tailandes detex audio  pero no tengo ni idea de como trabaja ni a que frecuencia lo hace hay les dejo la fuente completa


----------



## KEVIN DE AVILA

hola amigos alguien me podria explicar como calculo la espiras del primario y el segundario para esta fuente la frecuencia es de 130 khz tengo varios ei33 de las fuentes de pc y otra pregunta la red de aca es 110 voltios y hice esta configuracion de la fuente para ponerla  a 110 voltios  esta bn o esta mal de ante mano gracias por sus ayudas


----------



## KEVIN DE AVILA

hola alguien me puede dar una mano con los cálculos tengo un par de interrogantes con respecto al calculo para la fuente que publique


"Npri" (número de espiras del primario):

Tensión Máxima de red AC, eligo 115[V] + 10% =127[V]
Tensión Máxima de red DC, 127[V] x 1.41 = 179[V]
Bmax, 1500[G]
Frecuencia, 130000[Hz] tomo toda la frecuencia o la mitad para esta fuente ?
Ae (EI33), 1.18[cm^2]

una pregunta acá tomo la tensión máxima q son 179 la divido o la dejo asi ?

Npri=(Vin(max)*10^8)/(4*F*Bmax*Ae)  
Npri=(Tensión Máxima de red DC/2)/(4*10^-8*Bmax*Frecuencia*Ae)
Npri=179[V]/(4*10^-8*1500[G]*130000[Hz]*1.18[cm^2]
Npri= 20 espiras

Si tomo la mitad de la tensión máxima me da 10 espiras del primario alguien me puede dar una guía


----------



## FDoich

http://forum.cxem.net/index.php?showtopic=70885


----------



## mrperform

Hola a todos. 
Hace poco tiempo he decidido de hacer esta fuente smps pero es que a mi me gusto siempre de alimentar los IC`s desde una fuente auxiliaria y queria preguntar si se puede alimentar desde un trafo de 14,5V y 0,8A porque asi se queda la tension fixa todo el tiempo y es la primera fuente que intento de armarla sin feedback porqur me gustava de tener tot el timpo la tension deseada y tambien es la primera ves que voi a utilisar este IC. Si la voi a armar me voi a jugar un poco con ella asta que saco toto lo que se puede deste un EI40(este lo tengo disponible ) y si todo sale bien voy a intentar de implementarle un feedback con un optocuplor y tabien lo voy a compatir con vosotros todos pasos. 
Un saludo y gracias a mnicolau para compartis sus proiectos y ayudar en todo lo que puede.


----------



## mogolloelectro

emmmm te popdria decir que la fuente auxiliar para esta fuente esta de mas por que a diferencia de la que usan transistores o el ir2110 que estan en otros posts esta  trabaja a una frecuencia fija y de acuerdo a como embobines el nucleo sera el voltaje que te va a entregar si quieres ponerle una fuente auxiliar externa creo que deberias pensar en ensamblar la smps 800w de el compañero mariano que ahi si seleccionas el voltaje que desees con un potenciometro (claro el voltaje que esta en su rango) creo que es lo unico que puedo comentar acerca de tu idea y aportando algo adicional yo arme esta fuente para alimentar un par de etapas no ucd y no tiene ningun problema de funcionamiento en arranque ni en potencia y ese amplificador ya va para el año de uso sin problemas
espero te sirva de algo la info


----------



## Copi

Hola Mariano! Ahora te molesto por acá! jaja.

Cada día que pasa, descubro un proyecto tuyo mejor que el anterior! Así nunca voy a terminar armando nada! jajaja.

Estoy a punto de empezar con una fuente para el ampli HiFi Rotel que hiciste (felicitaciones por eso y en unos días voy a molestar por aquel otro post).

Para alimentarlo iba a usar la "SMPS Compacta V3.0", ¿me recomendas esa o esta, la "SMPS Mini V2.0"?

Yo supongo que esta, ya que no me interesa variar la tensión, sino dejarla fija para alimentar el amplificador. Ese va a ser su único uso. ¡Pero diga usted que es el que sabe! 

Me interesa sacarle mas o menos 40W reales al equipo.

Mil gracias por tu ayuda y tus aportes! Siempre ahí al pie del cañón!

Un abrazo, Copi.


----------



## mnicolau

Jaja gracias y no hay molestia Copi 

Mirá para tu caso yo armaría esta Mini V2.0, es más simple, tamaño muy reducido, incluye protección contra cortos y podrías alimentar varios de esos amplificadores sin problemas. El tema es que puedas conseguir el IR2153, en algunos lugares se complica.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Copi

Gracias viejo! Voy a ver si lo consigo y me tiro de cabeza!

Aunque te hago una pregunta... Para manejar 40W del ampli, solo un canal, ¿no me queda demasiado grande la fuente?


----------



## mogolloelectro

emmmmm pues la idea seria armarla por lo menos estereo en mi caso monte esta fuente con dos etapas no ucd de 200w y funciona de maravilla 
yo cuento con dos ir2153 para armar otra fuente pero como van las cosas me gusto mas el funcionamiento de la smps de 800w que en lo mas prono posible sera la prueba de fuego
y si la idea es solo alimentar un amplificador de 40w creo que te sale mas economico un transformador lineal pero si la idea es hacerla por el deseo de usar nuevas tecnicas y componentes para el ensamble de amplificadores estamos aqui para asesorarte en lo que mas podamos (yo arme las smps por el mismo objetivo ¨el deseo de crear un amplificador liviano de bajo perfil y de alta potencia¨ fue lo que me trajo hasa aca)
bueno te deseamos suerte  en la travesia por el ir2153 aunque ya no debe ser tan dificil de encontrar


----------



## Copi

Gracias viejo. Si. Mi caso es ese. Quiero armar un ampli chico y de alta fidelidad.

Solo quiero un canal, por eso preguntaba porque quizás al saber que potencia quiero de podia armar más chica todavia la smps.

Pero tampoco quiero seguir cayendo en los trafo lineales y quedarme estancado en mis conocimientos de técnico. 

Yo creo que cuando una persona deja de aprender porque no tiene esa necesidad, sencillamente muere como persona. Por si a alguien le interesa lo que pienso  jaja. 

Por algo, "el progreso se nos debe a los insatisfechos"...


----------



## mogolloelectro

entonces siendo asi siempre que consigas el ir2153 te recomendaria que armaras esta fuente (la version 2.0) que ya tiene mejorada la alimentacion del ic y es muy sencilla de armar y con menos componentes y siempre que este todo ok arranca de una 
bueno animo con la elaboracion de tu fuente pero lo que dices de hacer mas chica la fuente no lo veo necesario simplemente la fuente va a trabajar mas reposada por que en cuanto a componentes no veo cuales estarian de mas para hacerla funcionar con menos potencia (relativamente armarla con menos alambres en paralelo pero no representa mayor ahorro...


----------



## mnicolau

Estoy de acuerdo.

Cuando armes la fuente y la tengas en la mano vas a ver que realmente es muy pequeña y va a andar sobrada para lo que necesitás -> componentes fríos, mayor vida útil. No hay mucho para "reducir", los diodos de salida tal vez, pero el encapsulado adoptado puede dificultar un poco la ubicación de los formatos DO comunes.

Saludos


----------



## silfredo jimenez

muy buenas tardes compañero. lo que pasa es que tengo una duda... para que sirve el embobinado auxiliar de arranque?, es solo una fuente de alimentación para el IR2153?


----------



## Zet@

Saludos!!!
 He podido armar y probar la fuente posteada anteriormente, de Detex audio. La verdad arranco de una, me costo un poco bobinar el oscilador pero arranco. La he podido probar con una etapa de 400Watts en 4 Ohms y obtuve lo siguiente:
   Caida de tension +/- 2 Voltios.
   Temperatura con carga, no mas de 50 °C sin ventilacion forzada. En este momento le adicione un cooler para probar con una carga mayor.
   El nucleo no calienta.
   Entre otras cosas....
   No hay ruidos en las lineas de salida y eso que no lleva filtro.
   Un circuito bastante sencillo y funcional.


----------



## Copi

Una pregunta, para el transformador hay que bobinar con alambre AGW29 (0.2859 mm) y hay que poner 8 y 6 alambres en paralelo para bobinar cada rama.

¿Puedo usar alambre de 0,25 mm (que es el que tengo en casa)?¿Agrego un alambre más a cada uno?

Gracias!


----------



## mogolloelectro

si se puede dado que es mas delgado que el que indican en la lista y creo que si fuera un poco mas grueso #24 creo que es no te dara mucho problema y si hay que colocarlos asi y luego los entorchas te recomendaria que extiendas unos 2 a 3 metros de cada alambre (el conjunto de 6 o 8 ) y luego los pongas en un taladro para que los entorches pero no los aprietes demasiado por que se te puede reventar todo el conjunto o enredar sobre si mismo y siempre tensiona el alambre jalando el taladro por que si no se te enrolan mal ah y el que sea el alambre para el secundario del transformador te recomiendo que sea mas largo para que te quede para bobinar el filtro de salida
espero que te sirva la info


----------



## Copi

Muchas gracias mogolloelectro!

Se zarpan de grosos en este foro!


----------



## Copi

Hay alguna forma de probar si el transformador anda? (Además de probar la continuidad de los devanados)

Gracias!


----------



## tatajara

mmm no lo se si hay otro tipo de prueba, si lo armaste bien y el pcb esta todo bien tendria que arrancar a la primera ¡¡¡
saludos


----------



## aider melendez

yo me decidi a construir esta fuente , ya tengo comprados los integrados ir2153, que abreviacion se puede hacer en la etapa de entrada si siempre voy a utilizar 110 v, algunos de los colombianos que ya la armaron o el compañero mnicolao me podrian decir


----------



## ernestogn

Me parece que ninguna por que para 110 se usa el viejo truco del Doblador de tension..
como mucho podrias ponen un puente fijo el los pads colocados al respecto. 
pero seguro otra forista expondra  mejor que yo al respecto


----------



## djwash

Abreviación? Te refieres a omitir o ahorrarte algun componente? No lo veo necesario ni viable, porque no sobra nada, y la mayoria si no es que todos los componentes de esa zona del circuito se pueden reciclar de una fuente de PC...


----------



## mogolloelectro

asi como dice el compañero ernestogn lo unico que te vas a ahorrar es el switch 110/220 (aunquie ni tanto por que lo podias reciclar de una fuente atx) de lo demas que podria ser emmmm los leds (aunque son de ayuda para saber que arranco la fuente)
bueno a pesar que hay algo de sarcasmo en el mensaje pero es que la fuente esta bien asi como esta y no tiene nada que este de mas

cualquier otra inquietud no dude en consultarla


----------



## osk_rin

espero no desviarme del tema.

pero estuve buscando en internet, y me encontré esta fuente:


se ve muy sencilla y no necesita rebobinar, el trafo de pc para obtener los 35v. hasta donde yo entendí, que opinan? pienso que les viene bien a los que quieren una mas sencilla 

el link de la pagina es este:
http://arhiva.elitesecurity.org/t446664-SMPS-za-pojacalo


----------



## Mslbrll

Gente, recien termine de armar la fuente, logro obtener +-40v en cada rama, todo ok, sin calentamientos en niingun lado pero cuando le pongo carga tengo un problema.

Le puse una resistencia de 47ohm y la tension cae a 15v y la serie empieza a titilar a razon de 2 tic por segundo.

Alguna ayuda?

Les comento que relice el trafo de la siguiente manera, medio primario en un sentido, secundario completo en sentido opesto y el otro medio primario siguiendo el sentido del primero.

Otra cosa es que no use el bobinado de alimentacion apra el IR, solo el zener y la resistencia de 100k y tengo 9v de alimentacion.

Alguna ayuda?.


----------



## ernestogn

Mslbrll dijo:


> Gente, recien termine de armar la fuente, logro obtener +-40v en cada rama, todo ok, sin calentamientos en niingun lado pero cuando le pongo carga tengo un problema.
> 
> Le puse una resistencia de 47ohm y la tension cae a 15v y la serie empieza a titilar a razon de 2 tic por segundo.
> 
> Alguna ayuda?
> 
> Les comento que relice el trafo de la siguiente manera, medio primario en un sentido, secundario completo en sentido opesto y el otro medio primario siguiendo el sentido del primero.
> 
> Otra cosa es que no use el bobinado de alimentacion apra el IR, solo el zener y la resistencia de 100k y tengo 9v de alimentacion.
> 
> Alguna ayuda?.


Es poca la alimentacion , me hacia lo mismo hasta que la pude subir de 10V


----------



## Mslbrll

ernestogn dijo:


> Es poca la alimentacion , me hacia lo mismo hasta que la pude subir de 10V



Le agrege hasta 3 resistencias de 100k en apralelo pero sigue en 9v clavado, alguna otra forma?

Mañana hago el auxiliar para alimentar el ic.


----------



## Mslbrll

Bueno, no me aguante, hice el devanado para alimentar el IR, ahora tengo 16v alimentando el ic, no tengo mas eel tic tic que tenia antes.

Le conecte la resistencia de 47ohm a la salida de 40v y cae entre 8 y 10 v, es normal que caiga tanto con solo 1 amp??


----------



## FELIBAR12

Mslbrll dijo:


> Le conecte la resistencia de 47ohm a la salida de 40v y cae entre 8 y 10 v, es normal que caiga tanto con solo 1 amp??


Fijate en el inductor de salida,a veces el problema esta ahi.
1 que este bien enrollado 
2 que la ferrita soporte la frecuencia.Cuando no soporta produce ruidos la fuente,se calienta o el voltaje se cae facilmente.


----------



## Mslbrll

Use un inductor de pc esos que son como una barrade ferrite, cone sos tengo una caida de 10v a 1 amp.

Le cambie por uno de los amarillos con 25 vueltas y la tension cae 12v.

Alguna otra ayuda?


----------



## Mslbrll

Puede ser que sea la construcción del transformador?


----------



## norazmi

Mslbrll dijo:


> Puede ser que sea la construcción del transformador?




retirar el inductor de salida, el tic tic sucede porque IR2153 no tiene el poder suficiente, se puede añadir la oferta externa de 12V y agregar más caps de 470 UF de alto voltaje 200v o más.


----------



## Naders150

Para aumentar la potencia de la fuente que cambios necesitaría hacer, quiero llegar a los 800w o 1000w
Yo pienso:
1. Aumentar banco capacitores entrada +- 10.000uf
2. Cambiar mosfets (cuales me recomiendan?)
3. Cambiar y recalcular nucleo
4. Cambiar rectificadores (cuales me recomiendan?)

Motivo quiero una fuente de lazo abierto mas potente con menos componentes como esta, y por que ya he armado 3 fuentes la mini y 2 compactas y la mejor mas estable y confiable es esta


----------



## mogolloelectro

pues yo no estaria del todo seguro de lo que pides por que yo tambien arme la de 300w con transistores la del ir2153 que arranca a la primera y es muy estable pero la smps de 800w de mnicolau es de las mejores que he armado que ya viene dimensionada para manejar grandes potencias y aun se puede ampliar un poco mas 
por ejemplo mi smps de 800w la recalcule para que trabajara a +/-80v y funciona de maravilla de carga le tengo 2 amplificadores ucd que le exijen y no alcanza a bajarse el voltaje y tambien recalcule el sensor de corriente y lo puse a por lo menos 14 amperios sensados en el primario que segun explicaron eso le sube mas la potencia a la fuente (no se cuanto por que igual la fuente como estaba ya cumplia con mis requerimientos

pero si quieres seguir con el proyecto de aumentar la potencia y conservar poco espacio con la del ir2153 ya solo con los 10.000 microfaradios que propones se te va el poco espacio y como es bien sabido en las fuentes smps no es tan necesario una capacidad grande como en los transformadores lineales pero yo respeto ese punto por que cada quien hace las cosas como mejor lo parezca
para el caso de los mosfets ese driver podria manejar con mucha dificultad mosfets mas grandes como el irfp 450 por cosas que en varios temas se ha explicado pero si colocas drivers para manejar el gate de los mosfets te deberia trabajar sin problemas
ese circuito ya esta mostrado en unas paginas atras y no es tan dificil de hacer pero si no tienes conocimientos de como hacerlo trabajar es mejor que no lo intentes (yo no lo intente por que el ir2110 maneja mas potencia y no requiere del todo dichos drivers
lo del nucleo claro que lo tienes que redimensionar y la formula seguiria siendo la misma en espiras por voltio pero le tienes que agregar mas alambres al litz para que te maneje la carga que quieres (algo que no es problema en la smps de 800w por que el nucleo es el adecuado
y para mi en lo personal creo que solo lograras una tarjeta que funcione un poco menos eficiente que la de 800w y con las modificaciones quedara algo mas grande
espero no te desanimes en el armado de tu fuente pero esa es solo mi punto de vista personal


----------



## Naders150

mmmm.. pues el conocimiento si creo que lo tengo o bueno eso pienso jejeje 
por ejemplo no me acuerdo donde vi una fuente con este mismo integrado que tiene un banco de capacitores bastante grande, la usa una consola amplificada si no estoy mal.

me gusta es por que esta fuente la probé muchas horas seguidas abusando de ella... y de las otras también... y la que mejor se comporta frente abusos y sobrecargas es esta... las compactas me estallaron varias veces en la cara y me costo dejarlas trabajando bien...pienso que la mini reacciona bien a sobrecargas por que es  lazo abierto... y no es tan critico el inductor de salida (aunque ya mande a pedir un inductimetro)...

Cuando las fuentes de lazo cerrado cuando se sobre-cargan lo que hace es tratar de compensar y por eso tienden a quemarse o protegerce, en cambio las de lazo abierto simplemente cae el voltaje y ya la fuente sigue como si nada (experiencia con la mini) por eso es que me gusta tanto


----------



## djwash

Arma la de 800, que seguro te gusta mas, esa tiene proteccion, asique por mas que le des abuso no deberia explotarte en la cara si todo esta bien armado...


----------



## netvista

Hola gente. Les cuento que conecto la fuente a la linea (220v) y se quema instantaneamente el fusible. Todavia no la probe con una lámpara en serie. Es que recien la termino y necesitaba probarla urgente!! La anciedad me ganó. Mañana voy a seguir probando pero me gustaria saber las opiniones. ¿Que podrá ser?
Saludos!!!


----------



## ernestogn

netvista dijo:


> Hola gente. Les cuento que conecto la fuente a la linea (220v) y se quema instantaneamente el fusible. Todavia no la probe con una lámpara en serie. Es que recien la termino y necesitaba probarla urgente!! La anciedad me ganó. Mañana voy a seguir probando pero me gustaria saber las opiniones. ¿Que podrá ser?
> Saludos!!!



me parece que no seguiste este intructivo, creado para amplicadores, pero que tambien sirve para provar fuentes.



> 1) Luego de armado el esquema y revisado NO menos de 50 Veces se prosigue con el paso 2
> 
> 2) Se toma un martillo o una pinza y con estos elementos se procede a MACHACAR los dedos de la mano que uno usa habitualmente, esto es para no sucumbir a la tentación de conectar todo y probarlo.
> 
> 3) Cuando el sangrado de los dedos se detenga, se procederá a armar una lámpara serie, esto es una lamparita incandescente de unos 25W que se intercalara en la alimentación eléctrica del futuro amplificador. Esto es para limitar el consumo a valores seguros y no quemar nada.


 


Ahora en serio, 
puede ser un mosfet en corto,....

¿armaste la proteccio? , deveria saltar ante cualquier corto en la salida


----------



## djwash

netvista dijo:


> Hola gente. Les cuento que conecto la fuente a la linea (220v) y se quema instantaneamente el fusible. Todavia no la probe con una lámpara en serie. Es que recien la termino y necesitaba probarla urgente!! La anciedad me ganó. Mañana voy a seguir probando pero me gustaria saber las opiniones. ¿Que podrá ser?
> Saludos!!!









Lo primero es con la lampara en serie, seguro algo quemaste, pueden ser muchas cosas, anda preparando el bolsillo para volver a comprar los componentes que quemaste... Toma el tester y verifica componentes...


----------



## netvista

Gente, reconozco que hice muy mal en no poner la lámpara en serie. Perdon por eso pero es que era tanta la anciedad que conecte todo de una vez. Paso a describir lo que fui descubriendo:
-Como primer error descubro que el trafo que fabriqué era para la fuente versión 2.0 ya que a diferencia de la 1.0, el trafo tiene un bobinado auxiliar de arranque . Si se ponen a ver la diferecia entre trafos, veran que lo que estaba haciendo era reducir el primario en 4 vueltas y algunos cortos mas.
-A raiz de ese error, un mosfet estaba en corto.
-"Creo" que los diodos de bloqueo de los mosfet estan quemados, no los medi pero estimo que será así. 
-No pude probar más porque no tengo IR de repuesto, sólo habia conseguido uno.

Una vez que cambie todos esos componentes, les comento qué tal me fue.

Muchas gracias amigos!! Saludos!!


----------



## netvista

Bueno por suerte solucione ese problema y funciono. Lo que me queda ver ahora es conectarle una carga y ver como reacciona. No obstante tuve un problema que creo que a nadie le ha pasado. si se fijan la pista que van desde el pad R y GND de los 15vcc se quemo!!! y tambien se quemo la pista que va desde el pad T hasta el nodo de los diodos rectivicadores de los 15vcc. 
Qué opinan? es rarisimo. 
Mediciones:
Tension de salida: +-42Vcc (estable)
El IRF mas cercano al trafo (sin disipador y sin carga) levanta una temperatura de 80ºC, el que esta al borde de la plaqueta no levanta temperatura.
Las resistencias limitadoras para IR2153 no toman temperatura.
La fuente no emite ningun sonido en absoluto.
El trafo IE33 al cabo de 5 minutos empiesa a tomar un poquito de temperatura. Tengro que probar mas tiempo.
Los 15vcc no los tuve a raiz de que las pistas mencionadas se quemaron.

Escucho opiniones!!
Saludos!


----------



## netvista

Hola a todos. Traigo noticias:
-lo del mosfet que calentaba 80ºC quedo solucionado ya que levanto esa temperatura hasta que las pistas que mencione antes, se quemaron. O sea que los mosfet ni toman temperatura.
-al requerir 1,5A en cualquier rama, la tension cae a 26v de los 42v que tiene dicha rama. Al hacer eso, se pieza a escuchar un tictictictic muy rapido y el led de salida en donde esta conectada la carga, empieza a titilar suavemente.
-no la pude probar con un ampli.
-yo tambien experimento una toma de temperatura en el IR2153.
-mi trafo tambien empiesa a tomar temperatura paulatinamente en vacio.

¿Qué opinan?


----------



## Mslbrll

Lo del tic tic tic, es que el IR se queda sin polenta, no se que vercion tenes echa, pero aisla la alimentacion del IR y aliméntalo externamente con una fuente de 12-15v y fijate que pasa. Con respecto a la caida de tension, me paso exactamente lo mismo y nunca lo pude solucionar.


----------



## mogolloelectro

exacto si seria interesante saber que version armastes por que yo arme la v2 y nunca me presento problemas la arme y me funciono a la primera sin recalentamientos ni caida de tension y creo que ta va para 2 años de trabajo con dos amplificadores no ucd que le hacen bastante carga y no se cae la tension
la fuente provee de +/-48v a los amplificadores y+/-15 al preamplificador y tiene otra salida de +12v para un ventilador


----------



## netvista

Medí la alimentación del IR y es de 8,5v asi que voy a alimentarlo externamente. 
Que bueno que te funcione bien hace dos años!!! La version que arme es la v1.0.

El nucleo me toma demasiada temperatura pero creo que se debe a un problema del material, es decir, el nucleo esta echo de un material que no soporta los 100khz de funcionamiento. 
El fin de semana voy a ir a electronica liniers para comprar un nucleo nuevo.
Y la caida de tensión es inevitable ya que no posee retroalimentación asi que nunca va a compensar. En ese caso hay que mejorar la capacidad del trafo y aumentar la capacidad de los capacitores de entrada y salida.

Saludos gente!!


----------



## Mslbrll

netvista, desde ya esa alimentacion es poco, los nucleos que tenia electronicaliniers la ultima vez que fui son los 42/15 y 42/20, por lo cual vas a tener que recalcular las vueltas del trafo, y por otro lado, he visto otra fuentes con ir2153 de ams de 800w y la caida de tension es muy baja menos de 10v por rama.


----------



## netvista

Gracias por el dato! Mas de 800w con el 2153?? Que bueno!! Podras subir alguna? Iba a armar la de 800w que subio Mariano pero si vos podras pasarme una de 800w con ir2153 me vas a hacer un enorme favor.

Una consulta en general, el material N87 en mejor que N27 verdad? 

Muchas gracias muchachos.
Saludos!!


----------



## Mslbrll

Si mas de 800w en los foros de diysmps lo encontras, no puedo postear fuera de ese foro las fuentes.

El N87 es mejor material, pero si lo cambiaste te cambia la formula para las vueltas del trafo, proba sacarle 1 o dos vueltas al primario, no importa que sea simétrico, solo proba haber si el calentamiento desaparece.

Sino, ponete a calcular.


----------



## CHICHARRA

entonces es mejor armar la 2.0 que la 1.0 ya uqe es mas segura cierto


----------



## silfredo jimenez

que mas Amigos. miren las ferritas tipo EE que me encontre por la chatarreria electronica. por eso es bueno pasar de vez en cuando por alla.  miden 12cm X 10Cm 
serian buenas para una fuente full bridge


----------



## Valfer

Hola a todos. En primer lugar quiero felicitar al excelente nivel del foro.
Perdón por el error es que no hablo español.
Me gusta hacer montajes esperimentais solamente para testes. Tengo unas dudas.
- el IRF740 apoya acarga esta fuente.
- Es posible sustituir por el IRF840 y es possile utilizar un IGBT en esta configuración.
Estoy muy agradecido.


----------



## maton00

El 740 es un mosfet y sí se encarga del switcheo de potencia, los IGBT son muy lentos para estas frecuencias tendrias que trabajarlos a unos 15 Khz como maximo y cambiar numero de vueltas y otras cosas.

Saludos........

Que dicen me quiero armar una fuente para usar con unas valvulas (6v6) que tengo por ahí
me gustaría si podrian hecharle un vistazo a este prototipo que he llevado en la cabeza un rato.
¿Es factible hacer algo así con los capacitores de 1uF? 
por acá no se consiguen condensadores electroliticos de calidad y no me gustaria depender de la calidad de su dielectrico, además de eso, de qué valor sería el condensador en la red de boot-straping; el que está marcado con (??) de 100nF o 100uF, el diagrama original lo marcaba como de 100nF .
Y por ahí he visto que usan el diodo zenner  interno del IR2153 para su fuente y solo calculan unos 10mA de consumo por eso unos 15K 
Muchas gracias y acepto cualquier regaño o dato.
PD: por ahí me anticipé y calculé las vueltas del trafo, pero tengo una duda con la corriente del primario, ¿puedo reducir la seccion del primario a 1mm2 ,puesto que no necesitaría tanta potencia?


----------



## osk_rin

maton00 dijo:


> por acá no se consiguen condensadores electroliticos de calidad y no me gustaria depender de la calidad de su dielectrico



Que ta compañero, quieres componenetes de calidad? pide aqui: http://mx.mouser.com/ mas de 40 dolares de compras y el envio es gratis  además los componentes son originales


----------



## maton00

Gracias por el dato por ahi ya encontre un capacitor "nuevo" y de los buenos acorde al esquema del que ponia dudas; solo quedaria experimentar............


----------



## tecniloco80

Hola a todos
Bueno lo que quisiera saber es si hay alguna manera de bajar el voltaje de una fuente con IR2153 sin rebobinar el transformador no se talvez bajandole la frecuncia de trabajo o algo parecido lo que pasa es que tengo una fuente de +-70v 4A y quiero una de +-50v 4A


----------



## Dragoblaztr

Tengo una duda acerca de la proteccion contra cortos, ya se me han quemado varios IR y mosfets ya que no me esta funcionando correctamente, cuando la pruebo incluso con lampara de serie en la alimentacion se me quema un diodo ultrarrapido y ya despues de quemado empieza a destellar la lampara en intervalos como de 1 segundo, asi deberia de funcionar(supongo que no) o hay algo que deba revisar?

Saludos


----------



## ssyn

Hola Mariano, ¿Como hiciste para el calculo de los capacitores de salida y las resistencias de gate de los mosfet?
Saludos


----------



## DavidMJ

Perdonad mi ignorancia, pero si la fuente se conecta a 220v como es que los condensadores estan para 200v?

Salu2


----------



## mogolloelectro

los condensadores de la fuente van en serie pero con el switch 110 / 220 lo que se cambia es la configuracion del puente rectificador en 110 se comporta como doblador de tension y en 220 es rectificacion completa y los condensadores solo ven 320vdc lo que no se debe hacer es usar la fuente en 220 sin abrir el switch o desconectar el puente (en mi caso) y obviamente los condensadores sumarian 400v


----------



## CHICHARRA

hola quisiera saber de cuantos voltios y amperios son los diodos dobles C31M02. ya que en internet no los encuentro
esos son los que tengo de un vieja fuente pero estan buenos y quisiera utilizarlos en algunas de esta fuentes gracias por su colaboracion



de cuantos voltios y amperio son los diodos dobles C31M02 que no los encuentro en internet


----------



## jamides

mnicolau o dosmetros solo le digo que explique como hacer el transformador para poder terminar la fuente 
es lo único que falta para terminar , como conectar los pines del primario y secundario 
e buscado en los post y solo dice las vuelta pero no me dice como va conectado cada pin
Primario: 26 espiras (13 + 13) - 6 alambres AWG29
- Secundario: 11 + 11 espiras - 8 alambres AWG29
- Terciario: 4 + 4 espiras - 1 alambre AWG24


----------



## mogolloelectro

Hola jamides he visto que has posteado la misma pregunta 2 veces y parece que no has leído el block de notas  que esta juntó a los archivos del circuito ahí esta bien explicado los pasos y lugares de conexión del transformador y bobina de sensado de corriente y a lo largo del post hay más de una explicación pero si no eres capaz de interpretar la explicación entonces sin ofender es mejor que no armes esta fuente y si el problema no es la experiencia ahí sí va estar difícil ayudarte por que acá en el foro se hacen aportes y críticas basados en algo que tengas de inquietud y se exija conocimiento básico de electrónica para hacer más profesional el ambiente pero así dirigiendo la pregunta al autor no creo que llegues lejos por que todos los que estamos acá podemos aportar a lo que requieras



Ojalá y esto te sirva lo extraje directo del archivo rar es de la smps ir2153 posteada en el primer post 

Construcción del Trafo:
-----------------------

- Medio Primario entre "m" y "n".
- Capa de aislante con lámina de cobre (no se debe cerrar, así no forma una espira), soldarla en "P".
- Secundario en paralelo (ambas ramas a la vez), una rama entre "q" y "r", la otra entre "r" y "s".
- Capa de aislante con lámina de cobre (no se debe cerrar, así no forma una espira), soldarla en "P".
- Medio Primario entre "n" y "o" (en el mismo sentido que se bobinó la mitad primaria anterior!!).
- Capa de aislante.
- Devanado auxiliar de arranque entre "v" y "p".
- Terciario en paralelo (ambas ramas a la vez), una rama entre "t" y "r", la otra entre "r" y "u".

Separar físicamente el devanado auxiliar de arranque de los devanados terciarios.

PD: si reciclan un trafo de fuente de pc, reutilicen las cintas aislantes y las láminas de cobre.


Inductor de salida:
-------------------

Toroide de polvo de hierro - 25 + 25 espiras.
Se arman ambas ramas a la vez y se conectan en contra-fase (importante!)


Toroide Protector contra cortos:
--------------------------------

Primario: Se pasa un cable por el centro del mismo (en color verde en el pcb) y se suelda en ambos pads indicados.
Secundario: 25 espiras por cada rama. se realizan en paralelo (ambas ramas a la vez), una rama entre "a" y "c", la otra entre "c" y "b"

Si no te sirve esta info la verdad acá no habrá quien pueda responder tus exigencias


----------



## erson

Como están. hace poco me encontré con este foro y me parece muy bueno, yo diseño amplificadores de audio y me siempre me había fascinado lo de estas fuentes pero no había encontrado material así de bueno como el que se expone acá en este foro. hace una semana hice la fuente con el tl494 y con un núcleo ER35/20/11 y bueno tuvo sus detalles pero bueno con un poco de dedicación se supera. ahora estoy haciendo la fuente con el IR2135 y por ahora me estoy planteando una fuente de prueba para mi banco de trabajo de los siguiente voltajes +  - 70 8 Amp, +  - 35 8 Amp, + ó - 15V , 12V para los ventiladores y relay de corto para el NTC, y por supuesto para la alimentación auxiliar del ir2135, con un núcleo EE45/21/20, todo basado en el esquema del Sr. Mariano. Acá dejo el pdf de mi fuente para prueba de amplificadores, y el calculo dado por el excellent It (me gustaría si esta saber si esta correcto ese calculo o mis datos ingresado lo son) claro el tamaño es un poco grotesco en dimensiones pero claro se puede reducir. Gracias a este foro me ha sido de mucha ayuda. cualquier opinión de parte de Uds. será muy bien recibida


----------



## chepachon

Hola, disculpen la ignorancia, pero los transformadores SMPS son los llamados transformadores de pulso?

 Saludos!


----------



## detonador666

saludos desde Perú: 
algo importante tiempos de caida en ir2153 condensador ct y resistencia timing. trabaja mucho mejor cuando la frecuencia esta entre 95 y 125 khz los capacitores de tantalio si deben ir; otra cosa muy importante los snubbers hasta donde se ve en esta fuente no existen, deben de ir de lo contrario la fuente al exigirla un poco revienta y se lleva tambien al ir2153; alimentacion del ir2153 con devanado auxiliar en el trafo y red estabilizadora de 13.5 vdc sino solo obtienes pulsos.
mucho mejor IRS2153D la ventaja del pequeño ir2153 es que es mucho mas estable que algunos PWM comerciales como el TL494 (salidas open colector).
 Atentamente Saludos





maton00 dijo:


> El 740 es un mosfet y sí se encarga del switcheo de potencia, los IGBT son muy lentos para estas frecuencias tendrias que trabajarlos a unos 15 Khz como maximo y cambiar numero de vueltas y otras cosas.
> 
> Saludos........
> 
> Que dicen me quiero armar una fuente para usar con unas valvulas (6v6) que tengo por ahí
> me gustaría si podrian hecharle un vistazo a este prototipo que he llevado en la cabeza un rato.
> ¿Es factible hacer algo así con los capacitores de 1uF?
> por acá no se consiguen condensadores electroliticos de calidad y no me gustaria depender de la calidad de su dielectrico, además de eso, de qué valor sería el condensador en la red de boot-straping; el que está marcado con (??) de 100nF o 100uF, el diagrama original lo marcaba como de 100nF .
> Y por ahí he visto que usan el diodo zenner  interno del IR2153 para su fuente y solo calculan unos 10mA de consumo por eso unos 15K
> Muchas gracias y acepto cualquier regaño o dato.
> PD: por ahí me anticipé y calculé las vueltas del trafo, pero tengo una duda con la corriente del primario, ¿puedo reducir la seccion del primario a 1mm2 ,puesto que no necesitaría tanta potencia?


Muy bien todo lo que sea válvulas, fijate en esto filtro de entrada con derivacion a masa de los condensadores, para no saturar con ruido a las válvulas; los snubbers en voltajes altos hay mucho retorno e intermodulación de ondas triangulares parasitas (come mosfets)


----------



## shevchenko

Genial aporte, estoy consiguiendo  los ic para comenzar, lo que no puedo conseguir en Rio negro/Neuquen son los nucles de ferrita... Todos tus aportes una pinturita, me lei todo, en este hilo voy por la mitad (los demas los lei de punta a punta), finalizo la lectura y arranco con los esquemas queria arrancar por la de 800w pero sin nucleos....
tengo uno enorme pero tiene gap, lo bobine segun "calculo de transformadores por sofware" (de fogonazo) queria 12v obtuve 60 :S
Saludos y Gracias!!


----------



## Cyborg16

Buenas! estoy haciendo esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diseno-sistema-2-1-clase-d-tas5630b-texas-119671/ y mi idea es alimentarlo con esta fuente. La cosa es que la hice hace algún tiempo (no anduvo de entrada y la deje por ahí, pero eso no es problema) y seguí la construcción al pie de la letra, por lo que tengo el secundario simétrico pero ahora no lo necesito porque el amplificador en cuestión se alimenta con fuente simple.
Mi duda es; puedo hacer las modificaciones de la imagen? Seria desconectar el punto "r" del trafo y poner ambas ramas que ya están bobinadas en paralelo juntas para tener mas corriente.

Saludos y gracias!

PD: La idea es no tener que bobinar el trafo completo de cero, pero si es preferible habrá que hacerlo jaja


----------



## Cyborg16

Buenas! Al final se complicaba hacer eso así que lo bobine de nuevo y anduvo joya. Pero les cuento algo que me pasó a ver si alguien tuvo un problema similar. 
La estaba probando como muestra la primer foto con el trafo pegado con cinta nomas y andaba joya. Después la llevé a la segunda foto. Los diodos de salida calentaban un poco (considerable pero lejos de quemarse) y los mosfet de entrada un poco también pero mucho menos.
Hasta acá todo normal. Cerca de 120W 
Cuestión que mido el ripple con un cap a la salida y me da algo de 800mV, que por la potencia que le estaba sacando creo que no estaba tan mal, pero se me da por pegar el núcleo con la gotita a ver que pasaba.
Lo dejé secar unos minutos y la prendí en exactamente las mismas condiciones que la primer foto, llegue a mirar el amperímetro que estaba en 3 ampere y algo y se apagó. Se pusieron en corto TODOS los diodos de salida 
A alguien le paso algo por el estilo? 
Los diodos son MOSPEC S20C40. De tensión están medio jugados, pero si la corriente andaba en 3A como en la primer foto (que no se ve pero estaba en 30 o 31V) quiere decir que la tensión no subió considerablemente.

Saludos!

Shame on me! leí un poco más y encontré que los diodos tienen que ser de 2,5 veces aprox la tensión de trabajo. Corregiré eso y volveré a probar. Igual me sigue pareciendo raro que no se hayan quemado hasta que no pegue el núcelo.

Saludos.


----------



## ferkitron

Saludos amigos, estoy intentando armar la fuente denominada SMPs 2.0, pero no entiendo como se debe bobinar el transformador EI33, ya que en las indicaciones anexas en el archivo comprimido zip, indica: 
- Primario: 24 espiras (12+12) -6 alambres AWG29.
- Secundarioara unos 42v de salida que es como la quiero armar serian unos 7 vueltas , luego indica -8 alambres AWG29
-terceario: 4+4 espiras -1 alambre AWG24.

mi pregunta es cuantos alambres debo tener: ejemplo para el primario son 12+12 espiras, pero debo bobinar 6 alambres con 12+12 espiras. corrijanme si estoy equibocado 
gracias de antemano.


----------



## EdoNork

¡Interesantísimo hilo!
Me he leído todos los mensajes del tirón.
Tomo nota y me guardo el proyecto para futuro uso.
Voy a ver si encuentro algo similar únicamente con una salida positiva (para limentar unos motores paso a paso).
Gracias al autor.


----------



## Cdma System

ferkitron dijo:


> Saludos amigos, estoy intentando armar la fuente denominada SMPs 2.0, pero no entiendo como se debe bobinar el transformador EI33, ya que en las indicaciones anexas en el archivo comprimido zip, indica:
> - Primario: 24 espiras (12+12) -6 alambres AWG29.
> - Secundarioara unos 42v de salida que es como la quiero armar serian unos 7 vueltas , luego indica -8 alambres AWG29
> -terceario: 4+4 espiras -1 alambre AWG24.
> 
> mi pregunta es cuantos alambres debo tener: ejemplo para el primario son 12+12 espiras, pero debo bobinar 6 alambres con 12+12 espiras. corrijanme si estoy equibocado
> gracias de antemano.



En los primeros mensajes del hilo tenés un TUTORIAL, más a de eso no podés pedir.


----------



## cpiccolo

Excelente fuente arranco a la primera estaba decepcionado luego de fallar con la compacta pero esta es genial felicitaciones por el aporte Mariano


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Compañeros del foro saludos, tengo una duda ya que en Barranquilla (Colombia), venden el IR2153PBF; la duda es si es el mismo IR2153S que no tiene diodo interno vs IR2153D que si lo tiene.


----------



## Ratmayor

EDUARDO RIVEIRA dijo:


> Compañeros del foro saludos, tengo una duda ya que en Barranquilla (Colombia), venden el IR2153PBF; la duda es si es el mismo IR2153S que no tiene diodo interno vs IR2153D que si lo tiene.


Es el mismo que el IR2153S, sólo que PBF significa Libre de Plomo


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Saludos Ratmayor, gracias por la ayuda. Encontré un almacén donde el IR2153PBF tiene el valor de $4.000, el IRF740 a $1.500 y el 1R2110 a $6.500 moneda Colombiana  o $5.05263 Dólares todo estos repuestos muy baratos, el problema es que no se si son bombas ( truchos ).


----------



## leitoelcopa

Hola! Estuve armando esta fuente y hace rato vengo teniendo problemas con la fuente... Conecto la fuente con la lampara en serie y lo conecto.. Se prende 1 segundo y se apaga.. A la salida del puente DC tengo voltaje, pero no me larga el voltaje de salida de la fuente.. El Irf740 calienta mucho, espero que alguien me podria ayudar ya que soy un estudiante de la electronica y estoy entrando al tema porque me gusta bastante! Saludos!!
Pds: Esta es al fuente.. La diseño Mnicolau


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, bueno hay que ver todos los detalles, por ejem. El circuito está correcto?  El transformador es acorde? El resto de componentes son del valor del diseño.


----------



## leitoelcopa

Hola, gracias por responder! El circuito esta bien, sin ninguna fuga, el transformador creeria que lo hice bien.. Cuanto voltaje tendria que tener en las salidas de los Irf740?

Y el resto de los componentes son de los mismos valores.. Hay unos componentes usados.. Pero los testee antes de usarlos y estaba bien.. Los Irf470 y los Ir2153 son nuevos


----------



## shevchenko

Desoldá los 2 irf y testealos, a veces si se calienta puede haberse dañado! testea que el conjunto de resistencias de cada Mosfet este igual en ambos casos! desconecta  o corta las pistas a la salida del trafo, digamos una pista de cada una de las salidas, y en la de 15v conecta 2 dicroicas en serie o alguna carga similar, asi descartas un corto en todas esas ramas y que el trafo conmute.

Segundo, conecta todo como esta y en el primario del trafo soldá 2 cables, desconecta 1 de las pistas que llegan a el o desolda el cap de 250v 1uF, y a esos 2 cables soldalos en el primario del trafo de alguna fuente de pc, deberías tener voltaje en las salidas, cuidado con los caps que pueden reventar si la relación de espiras esta muy alta, si el voltaje es muy bajo, aplícale una carga a la fuente de pc, si el voltaje es mas aceptable esta el trafo y rectificación correctos.

Saludos!

Te queda testear el ir2153 mas que nada su voltaje de alimentación y que las resistencias de (Gate) los mosfets no se calienten demasiado... suerte buena Fuente aun no me anime a armarla, si podes subí fotos!


----------



## tecniloco80

Las fuentes SMPS no trabajan o trabajan muy mal cuando se conectan con lampara en serie mejor usa un transformador ac-ac yo tengo uno de 100w para cuando hago estos experimentos aislarme de la red eléctrica si algo sale mal no bajar los breakers o causar algún incendio


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

No concuerdo contigo, sobre no utilizar una lámpara serie sobre una fuente SMPS. Es más, es recomendable utilizarlas, por seguridad ante cortocircuitos y  para monitorear el comportamiento de las mismas. El detalle está en que la lámpara debe ser de una potencia acorde a la carga.


----------



## tecniloco80

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> No concuerdo contigo, sobre no utilizar una lámpara serie sobre una fuente SMPS. Es más, es recomendable utilizarlas, por seguridad ante cortocircuitos y  para monitorear el comportamiento de las mismas. El detalle está en que la lámpara debe ser de una potencia acorde a la carga.



Esta bien que no concuerdes conmigo solo era una sugerencia que le hacia a leitoelcopa por que  yo me dedico a reparar este tipo de fuentes y aprendí por la practica que la lampara en serie causa comportamiento anormal en fuentes de alta potencia como las que traen los parlantes rcf y los Wharfedale que son las que usan el ir2153 el problema esta en la alimentación del ic si cae cae debajo de los 9v se apaga o peor oscila de manera errática si en sus pruebas usan un osciloscopio verás de lo que hablo la frecuencia de trabajo aumenta o disminuye cuando el voltaje que alimenta el ir2153 no es estable

me olvide de decir que esto pasa mas cuando usas 110v en 220v la lampara en serie no causa tantos problemas


----------



## Cyborg16

Me ha pasado reparando una TV que con la serie no me arranque, probablemente era de menor potencia que la necesaria, pero igual, pueden traer problemas. 
leitoelcopa, subí algunas fotos a ver si se puede ver si hay algún componente mal puesto.

Saludos


----------



## djnanno

Buenas noches a todos, les presento a mi SMPS Compacta IR2153, no es el PCB original, sino uno hecho por mi un poco mas grande para capacitores de entrada de 470 uf y de 1000uf x 100v para salida. Responde al circuito original de MNICOLAU solamente con algunos capacitores de la snubber son un poco mayores.

Salió andando casi de primera, solo que al soldar habia cortocircuitado el SCR y no arrancaba. Solucionado eso, funcionó perfecto. 

El trafo esta realizado como se indica en el TXT, solo que no posee las láminas de cobre por falta de espacio. El secundario cuenta de 13 Vueltas por rama, el auxiliar de arranque de 4 y los auxiliares de 3 ya que con 4 tenía unos 28 Voltios y había demasiada disipación. Los componentes que le faltan son 3 borneras y dos reguladores 7833 y 7933 para otra tensión terciaria.

Con esta configuración obtengo 78 voltios estables y perfectamente simétricos. El unico problema está al pedirle mas de 200W, le conecte una resistencia de estufa de aprox 23Ω y 500W entre +v o -v y masa y la tensión cae a unos 58V aprox circulando una corriente de 2.5 A.
Sacando un poco de cuentas la potencia es de aprox 150W, cayendo 20Voltios.
Anteriormente tenía 84 Voltios en vacio y al conectar la carga bajaba a 64 aprox, pidiendole 2.7 A y dando una potencia de 200W.
El nucleo es un EI33 reciclado de fuente china.

La frecuencia de oscilación esta en 108Khz, caps de entrada de 470uf y salida de 1000uF.

Un dato interesante es que cuando conecto la carga detecto un ripple de 2Vpp de 100 Hz y de 1Vpp de 108Khz.

La situación que describo es normal? Hay tanta caida de tensión?
Será problema de diseño? Si alguien tiene idea de estas situaciones agradezco una idea! Gracias y Genial Aporte.

Pd: Si alguien quiere este pcb no dude en pedirlo y lo publico.

Pd2: Los datos de tensión y corriente son aproximados pero la potencia entregada en ambas situaciones es esa 150W y 200W.


----------



## cpiccolo

djnanno dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos, les presento a mi SMPS Compacta IR2153, no es el PCB original, sino uno hecho por mi un poco mas grande para capacitores de entrada de 470 uf y de 1000uf x 100v para salida. Responde al circuito original de MNICOLAU solamente con algunos capacitores de la snubber son un poco mayores.


 
Hermano, las láminas de cobre entre los bobinados son necesarias para evitar ruidos.


----------



## djnanno

Lo se, solo que es imposible con este núcleo lograr mas tensión si las colocas, ya que el espacio de los bobinados es totalmente crítico.

Parece que tendré que encargar algunos núcleos mas grandes.

Saludos y gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## ernestogn

djnanno dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos, les presento a mi SMPS Compacta IR2153, no es el PCB original, sino uno hecho por mi un poco mas grande para capacitores de entrada de 470 uf y de 1000uf x 100v para salida. Responde al circuito original de MNICOLAU solamente con algunos capacitores de la snubber son un poco mayores.
> 
> Salió andando casi de primera, solo que al soldar habia cortocircuitado el SCR y no arrancaba. Solucionado eso, funcionó perfecto.
> 
> El trafo esta realizado como se indica en el TXT, solo que no posee las láminas de cobre por falta de espacio. El secundario cuenta de 13 Vueltas por rama, el auxiliar de arranque de 4 y los auxiliares de 3 ya que con 4 tenía unos 28 Voltios y había demasiada disipación. Los componentes que le faltan son 3 borneras y dos reguladores 7833 y 7933 para otra tensión terciaria.
> 
> Con esta configuración obtengo 78 voltios estables y perfectamente simétricos. El unico problema está al pedirle mas de 200W, le conecte una resistencia de estufa de aprox 23Ω y 500W entre +v o -v y masa y la tensión cae a unos 58V aprox circulando una corriente de 2.5 A.
> Sacando un poco de cuentas la potencia es de aprox 150W, cayendo 20Voltios.
> Anteriormente tenía 84 Voltios en vacio y al conectar la carga bajaba a 64 aprox, pidiendole 2.7 A y dando una potencia de 200W.
> El nucleo es un EI33 reciclado de fuente china.
> 
> La frecuencia de oscilación esta en 108Khz, caps de entrada de 470uf y salida de 1000uF.
> 
> Un dato interesante es que cuando conecto la carga detecto un ripple de 2Vpp de 100 Hz y de 1Vpp de 108Khz.
> 
> La situación que describo es normal? Hay tanta caida de tensión?
> Será problema de diseño? Si alguien tiene idea de estas situaciones agradezco una idea! Gracias y Genial Aporte.
> 
> Pd: Si alguien quiere este pcb no dude en pedirlo y lo publico.
> 
> Pd2: Los datos de tensión y corriente son aproximados pero la potencia entregada en ambas situaciones es esa 150W y 200W.




djnanno pone el PCB ;que a mas de uno le va servir trabajar mas olgado de espacio el placa , ! ,
cuanto te cae la tension? acordate que es a lazo abierto!


----------



## melquisedec

buenas a todos

estoy por armar esta fuente se ve muy  interesante 
una pregunta para EDUARDO RIVERA ,  en que almacen consigues los repuestos  a que comentas son ta economicos ? 
gracias


----------



## ernestogn

Bueno , ya aqui con mi laboratorio de aficionado mas armado , me dispuse a retomar donde deje hace unos 3 años cuando empece la construcción de mi casa , a esto encuentro en una caja mi fuente ir2153 montada en un gabinete de fuente de pC con todo y ventilador , a lo que me dispongo a ponerla a prueba a , ver donde quede....

La conecto con lampara serie, arranca al toque , queda en +-36,2V justo donde la deje! 
hasta aca todo hermoso , me dispongo a medir la salida auxiliar , cuando en ese momento la fuente se apaga , y la lampara serie al 100% , queme algo! !; 

Bueno , a medir diodos de salida , todo bien , mosfets , todo bien , arranco con otro IR , ,., lo mismo , toda la tensión cae en la lampara serie , el corto es full full ,,,,,

Mido el puente de diodos , en la entrada de AC , corto directo!!! bue , se me puso en corto el puente de diodos digo yo, que mal. Lo saco , y me dispongo a medirlo , todo canchero , esperando el corto , pero no!! el puente esta bien,.. 

Entonces , me voy al esquema a ver que puede estar en corto de ese lado , que no hay casi nada , pero casi , esta ese par de filtrado compuesto por un Condesador de 100nf x1000v y una resistencia de 470ohm , los retiro y separo ... el capacitor en corto!!. se pincho , vaya a saber uno por que , supongo que si no estaba la lampara serie explotaba... 







Ahora ya *re agrandado *por descubrir una falla tan fácil , me voy a comer , a la vuelta , rearmo , pruebo y cuento como sigue!

Ya se por que exploto , es de 100V , yo estaba seguro seguro que los verdes gorditos eran de mas volts, pero no , 2A104K , 100V 100nf 10% de tolerancia , he de conseguir ahora uno de por lo menos 2E104K y ver que puse en los otros condensadores ceramicos de la placa 






Bueno , la medición que prometí en 2012 , encontré la termocupla del tester , encerrado en su gabinete , en vacio , con ventilacion forzada , el disipador que le puse al IR no pasa de 33° 


Sera que a modo de carga le puedo poner una lampara de 220v a 50 - 75W entre extremos de la salida para ver como se comporta?


----------



## djnanno

ernesto, prometo en estos dias subir el re-diseño de la pcb. Por mientras te comento, que para +-36.2V=72,4V una lámpara de 220v 75W es casi nada de carga. Vamos a las cuentas.
la lámpara: 75W/220V=0.34A   => R=220V/0.34A=647 ohm

Tomando la tensión entre extremos: I=72.4V/647ohm=0,11A
por lo tanto P=0.11A x 72.4v =8.1W

Poder conectarla, se puede. Pero la carga es insignificante, quizas ni siquiera se ponga rojo el filamento.

Te recomiendo comprar lámparas halógenas de 250,500 y 1000W que poseen 193;97;48ohm respectivamente.
Con ellas y las cuentas descriptas anteriormente puedes probarla a la potencia que desees. Solamente es cuestión de comprarlas y conectarlas en paralelo/Serie y produciras la carga que deses.

Aca en argentina al menos son muy economicas. aprox 1 dolar C/u.

Saludos!


----------



## ernestogn

Si , pero el asunto es que justamente en frio el filamento del foto no tiene los ohms que tiener en caliente.
por eso acabo de medir un foco de 75w en frio y me da 48ohms. 

Cuantos ohms tendra con la corriente y calentamiento devidos a 72Vlts? 
habra que experimentar!



bueno  , puse la lampara de 75 , apenas prende , anaranjadido , el voltaje no cae nada , 
pero!!
Es el unico foco a filemento que queda en toda la casa! 

creeeo que en el galpon tengo una "vela" de 250W , mañana pruevo y sigo escalando
hasta los 350W no paro!


----------



## djnanno

Ahh puede ser,* por* q*ue* no siempre al medir su resistencia con el tester me daba lo que calculaba, pero al medir la corriente en carga me verificaba lo calculado.
Calculo yo que importa su resistencia en "caliente", ya que va a calentar bastante jaja. Saludos

P/D: YO compre varios de 500W para usar como carga, es una buena micro-inversion


----------



## ssm

Hola ,buenas dia he modificado un pcb ,no se si esta bien me puede decir aquí dejo.


----------



## djnanno

Les adunto la fuente de mnicolau con un rediseño del pcb donde entran mejor los caps de 100V. es valido todo lo dicho anteriormente en el transcurso del post. Esta en pcb wizard, si no se ve el valor de los componentes, hagan doble click que esta todo con su valor.

  No tiene filtro de entrada, por lo que deberán anexarlo como pcb externo. Sino no funcionará nada que trabaje con Rf en los alrededores !  Funciona a la perfección, la potencia máxima pico es de 400W.

Con un disipador de PC tanto en diodos como mosfet anda perfecto. Si quieren extraer la potencia máxima deberán meter aire forzado para los msofet y el trafo que es de un material bastante malo (los de fuente de PC).

La protección funciona perfecto y deben desconectar la alimentación para que vuelva. He hecho muchisimos cortos y JAMAS se quemo nada. Las resistencias de 2W van levantadas del PCB ya que calientan bastante. Los 7833 y 7933 no los consegui por lo que coloqué un puente y las dos salidas terciarias son de 15V.

Si el 7915 que consiguen es de mala calidad notarán que no regula adecuadamente, al conectar una carga se corrige.

Medio primario entre M y N. Otra mitad entre N y P. Bobinado auxiliar entre P y V.

Secundario entre Q y R; R y S. Terciarios entre R y T; R y u.

Note un error de tipeado, los mosfet son IRF740 y no IRFP740.

Var es un varistor, puede ser de entre 240 ~ 270 VAC. NTC es la que puedan rescatar de una fuente de pc(dice que es un capacitor, pero es solo por el tamaño).

Suerte y espero que les guste!!


----------



## Psyke

Hola, quería hacer unas preguntas:
1. Para qué sirve la lámina de cobre que hay que colocar entre los devanados para aislar?
2. Qué sucede si no la coloco? Ya que desarmé un transformador de fuente ATX, núcleo EE35 y sólo le encontre la cinta aislante (seguramente deba ser la calidad de la fuente)
3. Saben de algún lugar donde pueda conseguir esas laminas? No me refiero a negocios, sino a algún objeto que le pueda "recortar" un pedazo, o algo.
4. Qué diodos dobles de cátodo común me recomiendan para la fuente? O qué diodos puedo poner en reemplazo de los diodos dobles.
5. Para qué es el interruptor que se encuentra conectado a la entrada de alterna? En el esquemático, se observa abajo del puente rectificador.

Muchas gracias


----------



## djnanno

Todo esto esta explicado en este post o en el de la otra fuente de Mnicolau. pero vamos por parte.
1)  Disminuye la capacidad parásita y por ende mejora la conmutación, se suavizan un poco los picos en los mosfet.
2) Nada, es una mejora opcional.
3) otra fuente atx, menos mal que no preguntas negocio. Venden por rollos y sale carisima.
4) Dobles puede ser MUR1620 (para tensiones de salida menores a 60V), MUR1640 Tensiones de salida hasta 120V, MUR1660 (tensiones mas altas). Si la fuente fuera de mas potencia también podría ser los MUR30XX, pero par este caso son demasiado exagerados.
Puedes poner otros diodos rapidos, pero te limitarás la corriente. Los MUR16XX estan en las fuentes de PC a veces con otro nombre, reciclalos.
 Puedes usar diodos simples MUR840. Son mas caros que los 1640 ya que son mas rapidos.
5)  para alimentar la fuente con 110V, para los paises que utilizan dicha red.

Recomendacion, lee todo el tema y tambien los otros de SMPS. Saludos


----------



## Psyke

Una pregunta: hay forma de hacerle alguna adaptación a esta fuente para hacerla de voltaje variable? 
Vi que las otras de mnicolau son variables pero me gustaba esta por la simplicidad. Gracias


----------



## djnanno

La simplicidad es casualmente por ser a lazo abierto, la única forma seria hacer bobinado secundario con varias salidas y utilizar un switch para alternarlas. Pero no es viable.


----------



## lucasb

Acá dejo fotos de la fuente que armé con EI33 y 45+45v, funcionó de una pero medí una caida de 20 volts sacandole 3A entre los extremos (90v), usé como carga una resistencia de 30 ohm. Voy a hacer un nuevo trafo con un nucleo un poco mas grande como un EE35 y le pongo mas alambres en paralelo para ver si es por eso.


----------



## zopilote

Tienes que agregarle un condensador o dos para tratar de que no se te caiga mucho la tension.


----------



## djnanno

También el capacitor de bloqueo debe aumentarse para aumentar la potencia, ya que al no tener realimentación no se compensa la caida de tensión en el mismo.

Los alambres en el transformador son "el menor de los problemas", Siguiendo la regla de 5A/mm2.
Capacidad de primario, RDS de los msofet y Capacitor de bloqueo son los puntos claves. Para tener una idea deberias calcular la caida de tensión en cada parte y en base a esa caida calcular las espiras del trafo, vas a ver que hay una diferencia significativa.

Por ejemplo: IRF740, si estas sacando 300W, tendrás aproximadamente 2V de caida en los mosfet. Con un capacitor de 1uF de bloqueo y 100Khz tendrás aproximadamente 3.5V de caida ahí, tambíen tendrás un poco de caida de tensión extra en los diodos del primario aproximadamente 1V mas, sumado a como aumenta el ripple con la carga. no es lo mismo tener 150V en el primario que 143.5, el cálculo de espiras debe contemplar estas cuestiones.

El lazo abierto es mas sencillo por un lado, pero para que quede bien deben calcularse algunas cosas.


----------



## lucasb

Estuve haciendo algunas pruebas, puse el capacitor de bloqueo de 2.2 uf y hay 1 volt menos de caida, despues puse dos electroliticos de 470uf mas en paralelo en la entrada, ahi medi de nuevo 1 volt menos de caida. Por ultimo puse en la salida dos electroliticos de 2200uf (en paralelo con los de 1000uf) pero ahi no hubo mucha diferencia, solo medio volt menos. Faltaria cambiar los mosfet porque los que puse son de 1 ohm de rds (no son los recomendados pero se mantienen frios con ese disipador)


----------



## djnanno

Ah, y algo que me olvidaba. dependiendo del material del núcleo la smps se comportará mejor/peor al someterla con caga cercana a su máxima. Ya que el flujo magnético comienza a ser cada vez mayor, mientras la curva se mantenga en la zona lineal la caida de tensión provocada por el "sistema magnético" será despreciable. He notado que al sacar potencias mayores a 250W en los núcleos de PC, entran en la zona no lineal donde la caida de tensión es importante. Las fuentes a lazo abierto deben sobredimensionarse en este aspecto


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Hola Mariano, le hice unas modificaciones a tu diseño SMPS Half-Bridge Mini IR2153 + PCB V.2 quiero hacerlo funcionar con un ETD44, no encontré el MCR100 lo puedo reemplazar por BT169, lo que no estoy seguro es de las patitas me parece que están invertidas.
Te adjunto el pcb modificado y unos calculo no se si están bien ingresados los datos ojala tengas tiempo y me des una manito con esto.
Dime si algo mas tendria que modificarle al pcb ya que calculo que me daría casi 800W
a y como calculas las resistencias de carga a la salida para 75voltios las de 2.7K con cual las remplazo. esta fuente deseo utilizarla para un amplificador Class D que estoy contruyendo el IRS900D 
Anteriormente hice otra fuente con  IR2153 pero al cabo de unos minutos exploto lo hice con los mosfet IRF740 claro que no eran originales también a 100Khz le puse 3 focos de 100W de carga estaban a +-75Voltios era un núcleo ERL35 supuestamente estaba bobinado para +-55 voltios pero me dio +-75voltios le bobine 12+12vueltas al primario y 12+12 al secundario
por eso quisiera saber si estan bien estos datos que te envio


----------



## Emis

Hola a todos, buenas noches, les muestro mi experiencia con esta mini SMPS que me dejo con muchas ganas de seguir armándolas por su gran potencia 
Esta fue la primer fuente conmutada que hice por su simplicidad, el armado todo perfecto, al momento de las pruebas todo muy bien, luego de probar con el amplificador debo haber hecho un corto y me voló el ir2153 en medio de la cabeza(no tenia la protección anti-cortos), así como se reventó lo tiré directo a la basura   Muy enojado con esta fuente me fui a ver esta otra SMPS Half-Bridge Compacta v3.0 con muy buenos resultados decidí revivir mi mala experiencia 
Hasta el momento no tuve muchos inconvenientes, solo un error grave, como no podía hacerla arrancar porque no obtenía mas de 8 voltios en la entrada del ir2153, coloqué una resistencia mas de 100K en paralelo y como no aumentaba el voltaje coloqué otra mas de 100K, ahí recién arranco y se apagaba  coloqué una mas de 100K y por fin arranco con todo regulando +-29V saque la lampara serie y lo conecte directo, al cabo de 3 minutos empiezo a notar un aumento de temperatura excesivo y olor por demás sabroso, desconecte rápido y empiezo a tocar con cuidado hasta que di con la falla,  un capacitor de 220µF al revés a punto de reventar... 
Luego de cambiarlo y colocarlo de manera correcta quedó original regulando a 14,6 voltios en la entrada del integrado(no tenía zener de 13V coloque de 15V) re-contento haciendo pruebas directo a la red me da +-31V con carga (stk4182) baja a 28.9 voltios por rama no mas de 70% del volumen, solo note que la resistencia del snubber de 100Ω esta por demás caliente le coloque otra en serie a ver que sucede, bajó un poco la temperatura peeero el trafo empieza a calentar lentamente. Muchas gracias a todos :buenpost: 
Me despido y próximamente realizaré con muchas ganas la smps 800W pero con tl494(bien recibida la ayuda para realizarla)


----------



## Cyborg16

Buenas! Hice una de estas hace un tiempo ya y anduvo muy bien. La cuestión es que ahora necesito armar una fuente de 2kV ~ 10mA. Servirá esta topología adaptando los diodos y capacitores del secundario? Qué me recomiendan sino? 
La idea sería armar algo con regulación de corriente (otro problema) para un reactor de plasma.

Saludos.


----------



## Mushito

Como podría reemplazar el IR2153, en mi país vengo esperando mas 6 meses y no llega.
La idea es hacer con un TL494 y algún artificio de compuertas y/o transformadores de excitación a los mosfets


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate que hay en el Foro montones de fuentes con 494 , inclusive una de Mariano


----------



## wilmerjavier

Cordial saludo, a todos.... bueno he estado buscando por las diferentes chatarreras de mi cuidad, barranquilla colombia, y encontré esto, que opinan, sera que sirve para el proyecto, de la fuente conmutada, muchas gracias por sus opiniones.

Algo que no me a quedado muy claro, es el circuito de protección, agradecería muy amablemente un esquema,  

Estoy muy interesado en este tema, por cual sigo insistiendo, con el permiso del moderador y espero no repetir mas las respuestas, saludes a todos los colegas


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Hola wilmerjavier al parecer tus núcleos son EI33 y ERL35 sin las medidas no podría saber pero si es así ya puedes empezar a hacer tu fuente de preferencia utiliza el que tiene las dos EE que es el ERL35 ya que tiene una ventana mas grande para el bobinado, el esquema lo encuentras en la primera pagina te adjunto el datasheet del EI33 si tiene esa medida o mayor puedes hacer tu fuente smps espero que tengas el carrete que viene con el núcleo para que lo bobines de no ser así tienes que aislar bien el bobinado para que no tengas cruce de la bobina con el núcleo, y en caso de no coincidir los pines del carrete con el pcb redibujas el circuito y lo haces de acuerdo a tu carrete. Suerte en tu proyecto.


----------



## LeanxD

Hice una fuente con el famoso IR2153 me da los +/-35v que necesito, bien al momento de ponerle carga (utilizo un amplificado MOSFET que usa +/-35v) el voltaje de la fuente cae a 3v (medido con el tester) y en el parlante sale un sonido de frec baja parecido a un 100hz masomenos, por suerte no se quemo la salida del ampli.. 
En el bobinado use de primario 40vueltas alambre 0,8 (como dice mi diagrama) y de secundario 10 y 10 alambre 0.8tambien..
Alguien me daría una mano aver porque cae todo (? :c


----------



## shevchenko

los bobinaos secundarios estan en contra fase? 
fijate de poner una carga "antes" de los diodos o bien directo sobre los pines del trafo, si ahi si anda es problema de rectificacion...


----------



## pabloescorpio100

LEANXD podrías poner fotos de tu circuito al parecer es problema de rectificación le pusiste al trafo la plaquita de cobre al menos al final del bobinado y el toroide después de los diodos de salida deben de estar bobinados en contra fase bajar la alta frecuencia


----------



## LeanxD

Voy a probar ponerle carga con un foco antes de los diodos a*_*ver q*ue* onda; despu*é*s subo algunas im*á*genes del pcb desde mi celular .

No le puse nada las bobinas despu*é*s de los diodos   le puse un puente directamente, solo diodos y capacitores, despu*é*s pongo el c*ó*digo de los diodos q*ue* us*é*.. yo creo q*ue* el problema viene por el lado de "sensado de corriente" o algo así q*ue* vi que ten*í*an otras switchings.

*B*ueno adjunto el diagrama;
espero funcione a futuro, Saludos gracias 

*Nota del moderador*

*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*


*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura "En Bloque"


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Leanxd la bobina cumple el fin de bajar la frecuencia pero el bobinado tiene que ser en contra fase, con los capacitores se aplanan mas espero que hallas puesto diodos ultra fast. creo que ahí esta tu problema si no quieres ponerle el bobinado, aumenta el valor de los capacitores, a unos 6800 a 10,000uf por lado  mas barato te sale poner el bobinado con un toroide de las fuentes de PC trata de seguir tu plano. Ya que así aprendes mas espero ver tu circuito y que componentes usaste, que núcleo de ferrita utilizaste.


----------



## LeanxD

Bien la placa la hice a modo prototipo osea, para modificarla y toquetearla mucho, una vez funcione la voy a hacer mas prolijita;
si puede ser voy a  probar con unos MUR1560 a ver como anda, ahora esta con unos_ MR821 _que saque de una fuente vieja son originales motorola.
les adjunto algunas fotos de la placa y un oscilograma ( 100v div  65khz)de lo que va al transformador.. 
también unas fotitos del trafo, todas las bobinas en la misma orientación,
el diámetro del nucleo es de 1.2cm nose que código tendrá saque de una fuente de pc 500w;


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Si le vas a poner el mur1560 puedes sacarle mas potencia a ese núcleo pero utiliza alambre de bobinar  mas grueso hasta el doble en el secundario y ponle el toroide de unos 33uH en contra fase ahí funcionara mejor sin que se caiga mucho el voltaje


----------



## Mushito

Estimado *mnicolau:*
Quiero adaptar el circuito que compartiste para hacer una con NÚCLEO DE AIRE a máxima frecuencia del ir2153 (me parece que es 500KHz a 1MHz).
Es para hacer un horno de inducción, y otra aplicación es para hacer una bobina Tesla.
En los cálculos del numero de vueltas del transformador que valor cambia?
El B en [Gauss] del aire cuanto es?

Que opinión se merece éste video 






Para el cálculo de los transformadores, mejor usar éste programa ejecutable.

ExcellentIT(7300).rar

Gracias por responder.


----------



## Nayel

Hola todos,
Está en mi primera intervención en el foro.

Antes que todo felicito y doy las gracias a mnicolau por sus grandes aportes. 

Le dejó un par de dudas: 

1. En el texto dentro del Zip que dejó mnicolau explica el armado del transformador pero no entiendo por qué escribe 6 alambres AGW 29 ¿eso es que debo usar 6 alambres en paralelo? 

2. La parte de el siwch que maneja el 110/220 ¿Cómo funciona?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Todas las fuentes conmutadas que trabajan en alta frecuencia usan alambres en paralelo , lee sobre el efecto pelicular , los electrones se rechazan y circulan solo por la superficie de cada alambre.

Interruptor de tensión , abierto o no se coloca para 220 V . Para 110 V se coloca o mejor se puentea directamente


----------



## juancho009

mnicolau dijo:


> Te dejo un esquema de cómo se realiza la conección, fijate que el bobinado azul se conecta de manera invertida respecto al rojo.
> 
> No es necesario que lo armes con alambre litz, pero aprovechá y utilizá el mismo alambre con el que armás el secundario del transformador. El alambre de litz se enrolla con mayor facilidad que un único alambre grueso.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 67971
> 
> Saludos



una duda, no se podria bobinar en sentido contrario simplemente?


----------



## Fogonazo

juancho009 dijo:


> una duda, no se podria bobinar en sentido contrario simplemente?


Sip, pero por una cuestión de facilidad/prolijidad/eficiencia del trabajo siempre es conveniente bobinar en un mismo. sentido.


----------



## DOSMETROS

En general Mosfets con poca capacidad de gate y bajo threshold son de bajo voltaje , verificá eso con el datasheet.


----------



## Nayel

Hola todos, 

Una pregunta ¿como se modifica la frecuencia de la fuente? Entiendo que se logra modificando los valores de Ct y Rt pero no veo la formula para hacer el calculo. 
Tambien he visto que en algunos comentarios mencionan que hay una lista de componentes y no la veo incluida en el archivo.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Todas las fuentes conmutadas que trabajan en alta frecuencia usan alambres en paralelo , lee sobre el efecto pelicular , los electrones se rechazan y circulan solo por la superficie de cada alambre.
> 
> Interruptor de tensión , abierto o no se coloca para 220 V . Para 110 V se coloca o mejor se puentea directamente


 
Muchas gracias, me he estado informando antes de iniciar el proyecto. Ahora creo que estoy muy cerca de poder lo iniciar.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y para que o por que le modificarías la frecuencia a la fuente  ?


----------



## juancho009

Una pregunta, que pasa si no retuerzo los alambres y embobino el trafo?
¿habran perdidas por alta frecuencia?

Gracias


----------



## Nayel

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y para que o por que le modificarías la frecuencia a la fuente  ?


Incrementando la frecuencia se puede conseguir mas potencia, lo lei en las primeras paginas del post. Nicolau cuenta que la hizo funcionar sin problemas hasta las 150Mhz.


----------



## PASSTRAN

He armado ésta pequeña SMPS y la verdad es que es muy buena, sale funcionando de una y el voltaje de salida es muy estable, pero le he echo algunas pequeñas modificaciones como son, en ves de usar Mosfet he usado dos BJT mje13007 y para acoplarlos al IR2153 he usado un pequeño transformador driver y también al usar un transformador driver se evita el molesto problema de que cuando fallan los transistores de potencia se daña el IR2153. Ya doy  poco mas de información


----------



## Kumita

Hola compañeros, tengo problemas con la fuente. cuando la armé anduvo de una ! Tenía +/-35vdc y lo usaba con un TDA7294. había armado ésta fuente con la intención de hacer andar el amplificador hifi de clase D  de 25w a 1250w con dos mosfets. Conecté al amplificador a la fuente y sorpresa ! Salió una chispa de la SMPS y se quemo el fusible . 

Desconecté el amplificador y cambié el fusible de la smps (ésta vez con la lampara en serie) y la lámpara enciende, hay un corto y noté de que el primer irf740 calienta mucho. cambié ambos Mosfet irf 740 el ir2153 y los diodos rápidos (previamente medidos en el multímetro lcr-t4) y verifiqué las pistas de cobre, pero el corto aún sigue, opté por eliminar la etapa de protección mcr-100 y ésta vez el condensador de 10uf explotó.  Sus sugerencias por favor


----------



## PASSTRAN

Si no me equivoco otra ves los mosfet irf740 están dañado junto  con el ir2153 pero lo raro es que exploto el capacitor del boostrap seguro también el diodo de  zener de 13 voltio esta dañado y no esta regulando el voltaje de bias del ir2153 y logro sobre pasar el voltaje máximo del capacitor


----------



## Kumita

gracias, era el zener de 13v y por si caso reemplazo todos los diodos tambien. la fuente anda con +/- 40v


----------



## duflos

Hola muchachos termine la fuente con el ir2153 de Nico arrancó a la primera o casi....jaja  larga los voltajes casi deseados no la probé con carga todavia pero me da +-62 así que gracias  por este aporte Saludos


----------



## radium98

@duflos
y el rd15 del amplificador todavía espero de usted


----------



## Kumita

Eh probado esta fuente con el tda7294 posteado por mariano, tengo +-30vdc pero la potencia alcanzada es como de 20w con un parlante de 6 pulgadas a 8 ohms (use el metodo con los 60hz test). cabe resaltar de que use el mismo alambre del debanado secundario del transfromador en el toroide de salida.


----------



## duflos

*H*ola gente* ,*  anda al pelo la fuente*c*ita *, *cae unos 3 *V*olt con el ampli*ficador* no ucd *,* sonido sin ruido de fondo espectacular * , *ahora a probar alguna mas potente* , *saludos.






pd: el tema del vídeo  lo eli*g*i*ó* mi hijo* ,* que quede claro yo soy mas de los 90 jajajaja


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos, he realizado esta fuente con el IR21531 (original, comprado a Infineon) en vez del IR2153 y transistores más potentes como los STW45N65M5 y los STW40N65M2; cosa que no ha resultado. Al ser MOSFET “tan” poderosos considero que estropean el IC. Tengo entendido que para transistores con ciertas características se debe usar algún tipo de controlador igual de “potente”; por ejemplo, usando transistores bipolares o transformadores para activar las compuertas de los MOSFET, pero desconozco el fenómeno. Supongo que debe obedecer a capacitancia de entrada o carga de la compuerta característico de dichos MOSFET. ¿Alguien conoce mejor el tema del fenómeno?
Un saludo


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos. Ya perdí la cuenta de cuantos MOSFET e IC mandé al otro mundo jajaja. Cambié el IC y compré los MOSFET propuestos IRF740 y anda sin problemas. Mi problema ahora es la *necesidad *de encontrar la respuesta al "fenómeno" de porqué se queman los mosfets más "poderosos" que intenté usar: STW45N65M5 y STW40N65M2. 
Yo sospecho que al tener una mayor capacitancia de entrada en el gate, interfiere en la reactancia capacitiva, ya que se maneja cierta frecuencia y eso traduce en que el IC en sus salidas no puede manejar la corriente de encenderlos o apagarlos (la corriente de cortocircuitar de alguna manera o llevar a cero los gate o sacarlos de su estado de inercia).
De todos modos, dejo enlazadas las referencias de los transistores con las hojas de datos si alguien quiere hechar un vistazo (y pasarme un cable) a las características o si hay algo más importante a tener en cuenta que pasé por alto. Aún me quedan unos 6 transistores de esos más "poderosos" y quizás pueda hacer unas fuentes de mayor potencia. Para ello debo encontrar el driver correcto o la manera de gatillarlos sin problema que hasta donde considero es la falla.
PD: Encontré en los mosfet quemados que hay conducción entre todos los pines.


----------



## sebsjata

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola a todos. Ya perdí la cuenta de cuantos MOSFET e IC mandé al otro mundo jajaja. Cambié el IC y compré los MOSFET propuestos IRF740 y anda sin problemas. Mi problema ahora es la *necesidad *de encontrar la respuesta al "fenómeno" de porqué se queman los mosfets más "poderosos" que intenté usar: STW45N65M5 y STW40N65M2.
> Yo sospecho que al tener una mayor capacitancia de entrada en el gate, interfiere en la reactancia capacitiva, ya que se maneja cierta frecuencia y eso traduce en que el IC en sus salidas no puede manejar la corriente de encenderlos o apagarlos (la corriente de cortocircuitar de alguna manera o llevar a cero los gate o sacarlos de su estado de inercia).
> De todos modos, dejo enlazadas las referencias de los transistores con las hojas de datos si alguien quiere hechar un vistazo (y pasarme un cable) a las características o si hay algo más importante a tener en cuenta que pasé por alto. Aún me quedan unos 6 transistores de esos más "poderosos" y quizás pueda hacer unas fuentes de mayor potencia. Para ello debo encontrar el driver correcto o la manera de gatillarlos sin problema que hasta donde considero es la falla.
> PD: Encontré en los mosfet quemados que hay conducción entre todos los pines.



Si, es lo más seguro, no están apagando a tiempo, aumenta la resistencia de haré para obtener un mayor deadtime a ver si no hay crossconduction, deberías analizar la fuente con osciloscopio.
De igual forma esos MOSFET serían un desperdicio aquí aunque la hagas funcionar no vas a sacarle todo lo que te pueden dar los MOSFET, mejor arma la smps de 800w que tiene un ir2110 como driver, y ese si te los va a manejar bien


----------



## Thulsa Doom

Hola a todos, antes de nada darlas gracias y felicitaciones por el trabajo realizado, es un buen proyecto y muy util.
Pues tengo en mente algo relacionado con esto, resulta que se me ha averiado mi cubeta de ultrasonidos y estaba penando en utilizar parte del diseño de esta fuente para manejar los transductores, mi cubeta tiene dos transductores que trabajan a 40KHz / 60w cada uno y mi idea es fabricar una fuente como esta pero sacando la etapa de rectificado del secundario y aplicarle los 40KHz directos a los transductores, la tensión de pico máxima que soportan estos transductores es de 1000v.
El problema que tengo es que no sé calcular el transformador, a ver si me pueden echar una mano y me ponen las formulas paso por paso.
Sé calcular transformadores lineales, hay muchos manuales para ello pero este tipo de transformadores de alta frecuencia no sé como se calcula.

Creo que este tipo de circuitos funcionarían bien con los transductores, la idea es fabricar un transformador chopper en push pull en el primario con tap central y en el secundario conectar los transductores, en el primario 230v y en el secundario 120v, el trafo tiene que ser capaz de soportar 120w como mínimo que es el consumo de los dos transductores a 40KHz
¿serviría?  lo bueno que si sirve es que se puede fabricar etapas de más potencia y poner más transductores y hacer una cubeta mayor

Gracias


----------



## revivocelulares

Buenas tardes a todos, me llamo Diego ayer logre terminar el montaje de esta SMPS propuesta por el sr. mnicolau.
Les cuento que arrancó a la primera y me esta dando +/- 46v en la salida.
El trafo es un EI33 reciclado de fuente atx de pc, el bobinado del trafo lo realicé exactamente como se indica en el archivo adjunto del post original.
Aqui les dejo un par de fotos de como me quedó.
Gracias mnicolau por compartirnos esta hermosa fuente.
Saludos a todos


.


----------



## gabriel_diy

Estimados, armé la fuente con los IRF740. Lo primero que hizo cuando arrancó fue poner ambos transistores a la vez en conducción. Se quemó el fusible y ambos transistores tienen los tres pines cortocircuitados. Simpático el IR2153. Pensé que justamente con este IC iba a estar tranquilo de que nunca iba a ponerse en el estado prohibido... hermosa experiencia.


----------



## shevchenko

Podes probar el ic con una fuente de12v para saber si es bueno yo uso unos dudosos pero que en fuentes andan sin problemas, siempre las pruebas iniciales usa una fuente externa regulada de 12 o 15v, con la serie andaba bien?


----------



## gabriel_diy

shevchenko dijo:


> Podes probar el ic con una fuente de12v para saber si es bueno yo uso unos dudosos pero que en fuentes andan sin problemas, siempre las pruebas iniciales usa una fuente externa regulada de 12 o 15v, con la serie andaba bien?


Muchas gracias por el comentario. Efectivamente, ahora lo probé con 12V y el controlador está bien, y mientras lo estaba probando me dí cuenta del error. olvidé conectar el punto que está entre los dos transistores al IC, es decir que no tenía referencia para montar los pulsos y excitar el transistor de "arriba". En las pruebas pude verificar que en ese caso, la tensión de esa salida se va a la tensión de alimentación positiva, así que seguramente el transistor de arriba estaba recibiendo 310V constantes por su gate y el de abajo recibía los pulsos correctamente. Esto hizo que se destruyeran ambos.
mañana hago ese puentecito que me olvidé y pruebo con un par de transistores nuevos y un fusible, espero conseguir...
Error al copiar... tengo que estar más atento!


----------



## shevchenko

Mosfets como el 18n60 8n60 son ideales por su Gate de baja capacidad y su alta velocidad si conseguis de esos no lo dudes!


----------



## gabriel_diy

Después de que cometí el error de omitir la pista entre la pata 6 del IR2153 y el punto medio de los transistores, me quedó el circuito girando en la cabeza y hoy me levanté con una duda. Fui a mirar mi layout y pensé "Cometí otro error!" pero volví a ver el original de mnicolau y está igual.
La pregunta es: ¿Los snubbers de la parte de baja tensión no deberían ir directamente conectados al secundario? pensé que eran para proteger a los diodos, pero veo que están después de ellos.
Y tengo otra pregunta: El toroide de salida, en las instrucciones dice que hay que bobinarlo en contrafase, quisiera saber a qué se refiere, Lo que yo entendí es es que si tuviera dos corrientes, ambas entrando por los terminales del lado de los diodos y yendo hacia los capacitores, estas deberían producir campos opuestos en el núcleo. Yo hice el cableado como muestro acá a mano alzada, esto sería el toroide parado y visto desde arriba, para que me queden campos opuestos tengo que invertir la entrada con la salida en uno de los bobinados. ¿Eso es cotrafase?


----------



## shevchenko

Bobinas los 2 alambres a la vez lo mas prolijo que puedas  te quedan 2 puntas del comienzo y 2 puntas del final (no importa como lo mires) lo que haces es tomar 1 solo alambre (bobinado) he invertir sus puntas, asi el comienzo de un alambre queda al lado del final del OTRO bobinado
Algo como en la foto, los 2 alambres a la vez, luego el final de uno lo pones junto con el otro alambre del comienzo


----------



## gabriel_diy

shevchenko dijo:


> Bobinas los 2 alambres a la vez lo mas prolijo que puedas  te quedan 2 puntas del comienzo y 2 puntas del final (no importa como lo mires) lo que haces es tomar 1 solo alambre (bobinado) he invertir sus puntas, asi el comienzo de un alambre queda al lado del final del OTRO bobinado
> Algo como en la foto, los 2 alambres a la vez, luego el final de uno lo pones junto con el otro alambre del comienzo


No estoy hablando del bobinado secundario con punto medio. Mi pregunta es por el filtro de salida, que queda con los 4 terminales separados.

Bien, parece que lo cablee bien porque al fin anduvo . Por unos minutos pude medirla sin carga y sin disipador y no calentaba nada de nada y entregaba unas tensiones hermosas. Luego de eso tuve un episodio catastrófico... Parece que el núcleo del filtro de salida estaba un poco filoso y raspó el esmalte del bobinado, agregado a que ambos bobinados estaban superpuestos, parece que se raspó el esmalte de dos bobinas vecinas pero de diferente bobinado y... cortocircuito, chispas bobina cortada y semiderretida y núcleo partido en tres! Creo que es lo único que murió, los diodos siguen andando y los capacitores del primario quedaron con carga remanente por un rato hasta que se descargaron por las resistencias (así que los transistores parecen estar sanos)
Lección aprendida: Usar núcleos bien redondeados y recubiertos de epoxy y en lo posible hacer los dos bobinados separados.


----------



## shevchenko

Yo hablaba del inductor de salida, no del transformador. 
A veces podes barnizarlos o ponerles cinta aislante o de papel para evitar rayar el esmalte.
Saludos.


----------



## gabriel_diy

shevchenko dijo:


> Yo hablaba del inductor de salida, no del transformador.
> A veces podes barnizarlos o ponerles cinta aislante o de papel para evitar rayar el esmalte.
> Saludos.


Gracias Shevcheko. El problema es que no interpreté tu mensaje, no llegué a entender la foto, a veces es difícil saber cuál extremo está adelante y cuál atrás viendo algo en 2D y también me confundió eso de que "el principio de un bobinado queda al lado del final del otro", pensé que era porque los querías poner en serie.
Son bastante delicados entonces, hay que buscar un núcleo que sea de sección lo más redonda posible, El que había usado era cuadrado y afilado. Ahora usé uno un poco más redondeado y le puse una capa de cinta de teflón, por las dudas también hice los dos bobinados separados y los separé físicamente con un precinto para que no se tocaran entre ellos.

Para hacer la contrafase, al bobinado de la izquierda le invertí la entrada con la salida.
Ahora funciona bien, todavía no probé con carga, pero porque no tengo los disipadores. Lo que sí, me pareció que el trafo se entiviaba un poco.

Buen día a todos.
Tengo una consulta. Puse a andar la fuente durante un rato largo sin carga y veo que el tranformadorcito se calienta bastante, unos 45/50 grados. ¿Puede ser que sea porque no tiene carga, o con carga va a calentar mucho más? Como dato: a la salida tengo +37 -37V, pero las resistencias que puse como carga mínima en ambas ramas son de 10K.


----------



## shevchenko

Lampara serie y varía la frecuencia al menor consumo en vacío.
Saludos.


----------



## gabriel_diy

Perdón. No llego a entender. ¿Variar la frecuencia del IR2153?

Bueno, bajé la frecuencia de 100KHz a 57KHz, basado en el datasheet del CF196. Ahí dice que las pérdidas del núcleo aumentan con la frecuencia. Me pareció lógico bajarla. Pero ahora calienta más que antes. Lo que pasa también es que el datasheet tiene las pérdidas vs la frecuencia, pero supone que el campo es el mismo a lo largo de cada curba. Por ejemplo tiene una curva para 0,2T. Creo que este no es el caso, porque al bajar la frecuencia aumenta la corriente del primario y esto aumenta el campo, entonces quizás bajar la frecuencia es peor que subirla. La verdad es que es complicado y no sé para dónde salir.


----------



## sebsjata

Lo que pasa es que si subes o bajas la frecuencia como bien dices va a subir o bajar B (Gauss), para hacerlo bien, mira el datasheet de tu núcleo buscas en que punto en frecuencia y con que Bmax trabaja bien sin mucha perdida en calor, una vez encontrado ese punto sigues con el calculo de las espiras del núcleo a dicha frecuencia y magnetización.
adjunto una tabla de excel para el calculo de espiras, pero no me acuerdo si la ecuación es la misma para lazo abierto y lazo cerrado, creo que eran diferentes pero igual te paso la tabla.


----------



## gabriel_diy

sebsjata dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que si subes o bajas la frecuencia como bien dices va a subir o bajar B (Gauss), para hacerlo bien, mira el datasheet de tu núcleo buscas en que punto en frecuencia y con que Bmax trabaja bien sin mucha perdida en calor, una vez encontrado ese punto sigues con el calculo de las espiras del núcleo a dicha frecuencia y magnetización.
> adjunto una tabla de excel para el calculo de espiras, pero no me acuerdo si la ecuación es la misma para lazo abierto y lazo cerrado, creo que eran diferentes pero igual te paso la tabla.


Gracias sebsjata. Usé justamente esa planilla que saqué de una publicación que hiciste en otro hilo. Me sirvió para calcular la frecuencia. Lo hice al revés, porque yo ya había puesto las espiras según esta publicación. Pero como mi núcleo es un poco más chico que el de la publicación, hice un par de iteraciones y calculé la frecuencia para que me diera la misma cantidad de espiras que las que puse. Según la hoja de datos del CF196, satura más arriba de 1800G, todavía en 0,3T sigue la curva, pero igualmente fui conservador y dejé los 1800G. Con esto, me dio 150KHz. Los apliqué y ya calienta muy poco, pero el problema ahora es que empezó a hacer un ruidito intermitente. Se escucha por aire, como un grillo. No sé qué es, toco el núcleo pero el sonido no cambia, no sé si estoy destruyendo los mosfet, no sé qué es. Y por otro lado, esa intermitencia se ve reflejada en la tensión de salida, que varía un poco y aparece y desaparece el rizado. Ni hablar de la salida que sale de la parte regulada, que no tiene ningún choke para HF. La intermitencia es cada 0,5/0,8 segundos más o menos. Qué podrá ser? ¿Puede ser que el IR2153 esté parando y arrancando por alguna razón?

Bueno... hablo conmigo mismo porque creo que este hilo está un poco olvidado: Sí, puede ser que no le alcance la corriente para alimentar al IC. -aunque en la hoja de datos dice que el máximo son 25mA, recomienda 5 y yo estoy usando 10, porque puse 3 resistencias de 100K en paralelo para no complicarme con el secundario auxiliar. Pero, en el diseño original, cómo es que lo están arrancando con una sola resistencia de 100K y el tipo arranca? - No sé, Pero,... además, por qué poner una R de 100K que quede todo el tiempo activa (Y bastante caliente) en lugar de poner una de menos valor y que se desconecte una vez que hay tensión auxiliar? - Tampoco lo sé. Ufa, no se puede uno preguntar a sí mismo... Casi nunca me respondo bien...


----------



## gabriel_diy

Estimados, una pregunta simple. ¿La cinta amarilla que usan tanto para envolver el núcleo como para aislar los bobinados es cinta aisladora común?


----------



## vrainom

Es cinta de Mylar o polyester para alta temperatura como esta: https://www.grainger.com/product/3M-Polyester-Electrical-Tape-15D060


----------



## Daniel Lopes

gabriel_diy dijo:


> Estimados, una pregunta simple. ¿La cinta amarilla que usan tanto para envolver el núcleo como para aislar los bobinados es cinta aisladora común?


Busque por cinta de Kaptron , veer mejor en : kapton tape - Google Search
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## gabriel_diy

Muchas gracias por la información. Con respecto a la formula para calcular el número de vueltas, al final me puse a hacer un poco de teoría y llegué exactamente a la misma fórmula. Pero lo bueno es que ahora sé de dónde sale y cuáles son las suposiciones que hay que hacer para usarla. Por ejemplo saber que el valor del capacitor que está en serie con el primario es importante para que esa fórmula sea válida. También me hacía ruido el hecho de que usaran un Bmax que se calculaba sin tener en cuenta la carga del transformador, pero analizándolo encontré algo que me sorprendió muchísimo. La onda triangular de campo magnético dentro del núcleo se mantiene siempre entre los mismos valores, sin importar la potencia que esté transfiriendo el transformador. De hecho en el caso que yo estuve calculando y simulando, sin carga la onda triangular de corriente en la entrada va entre -100mA y 100mA y con carga es una onda casi cuadrada de 2A de amplitud (20 veces más) sin embargo el campo adentro sigue siendo una triangular con picos de menos de 0,2T.


----------



## gabriel_diy

Otra pregunta sencilla sobre el bobinado. ¿Los hilos esmaltados que se usan en paralelo para lograr menos resistencia y evitar el efecto pelicular, deben estar formando una hélice (trenzados) o pueden ir derechos?


----------



## Fogonazo

gabriel_diy dijo:


> Otra pregunta sencilla sobre el bobinado. ¿Los hilos esmaltados que se usan en paralelo para lograr menos resistencia y evitar el efecto pelicular, deben estar formando una hélice (trenzados) o pueden ir derechos?


Conviene que se encuentren trenzados, pero sin exagerar.


----------



## shevchenko

Yo apenas los giro, luego le doy una vuelta de teflón asi no se desarman y puedo apretarlos bien al carretel, para soldar todos esos hilos, le pongo resina y le pongo el soldador sin sacarlo y estaño, se quema el esmalte y la recina y el estaño hacen todo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

gabriel_diy dijo:


> Otra pregunta sencilla sobre el bobinado. ¿Los hilos esmaltados que se usan en paralelo para lograr menos resistencia y evitar el efecto pelicular, deben estar formando una hélice (trenzados) o pueden ir derechos?


Lo ideal es poner varios hilos delgados y esmaltados en paralelo , todos  tranzados entre si de modo a perfazer un unico hilo de mismo  diametro tal cual fue calculado en lo diseño del transformador.
Con eso diminuimos lo efecto "skin" y mejoramos la eficienzia del transformador .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## gabriel_diy

shevchenko dijo:


> Yo apenas los giro, luego le doy una vuelta de teflón asi no se desarman y puedo apretarlos bien al carretel, para soldar todos esos hilos, le pongo resina y le pongo el soldador sin sacarlo y estaño, se quema el esmalte y la recina y el estaño hacen todo.


No usas carrete?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 27, 2020

¿La idea de trenzarlo es para que un mismo conductor se aleje y acerque sucesivamente al núcleo y así el campo es más aleatorio y las cargas no tienen un conductor preferido y entonces se distribuyen en todos ellos por igual?
El que hice yo lo trencé, para eso agarré todos los conductores con una agujereadora y la hice girar, pero es más trabajo. Por otro lado, me parecía que era más fácil "peinar" los conductores si estaban todos derechos, por eso mi pregunta.


----------



## shevchenko

No creo que haya tanta diferencia entre trenzar y peinar, creo que es solo por algo práctico, los trenzados quedan ordenados de manera mas definida, aunque ocupa mas espacio que el peinado, no use carretel por que el que tenia no me servía en ese caso, pero puse bastante cinta de papel para que el filo de la ferrita no me dañe el teflon y el esmalte del cobre.


----------



## gabriel_diy

shevchenko dijo:


> No creo que haya tanta diferencia entre trenzar y peinar, creo que es solo por algo práctico, los trenzados quedan ordenados de manera mas definida, aunque ocupa mas espacio que el peinado, no use carretel por que el que tenia no me servía en ese caso, pero puse bastante cinta de papel para que el filo de la ferrita no me dañe el teflon y el esmalte del cobre.


Ya hice explotar un toroide de salida a causa del filo del ferrite lastimando el esmalte. Se juega bastante al límite todo el tiempo con esas distancias mínimas entre las cosas con tensiones tan diferentes.


----------



## shevchenko

La ferrita es conductora electrica, al menos papel hay que ponerle!


----------



## Fogonazo

shevchenko dijo:


> La ferrita es conductora electrica, al menos papel hay que ponerle!


Mal conductor, pero conductor al fin


----------



## gabriel_diy

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mal conductor, pero conductor al fin


Yo le apoyé las puntas del ohmetro y me daba infinito, en un ferrite "desnudo", apretando las puntas bien fuerte y a menos de 1mm de distancia entre ellas. Sin embargo, ni bien lastimó el esmalte del bobinado e hizo contacto... BUM!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 29, 2020

Tengo algo que considero una mejora para la alimentación del IR2153. Hice un circuito con un par de transistores que conmutan entre la alimentación que viene de Vcc a través de la resistencia y la que viene del terciario. Cuando el terciario llega a cierta tensión, el transistor corta por completo la corriente que viene de la resistencia, de modo que la resistencia solo se usa en el arranque. Ya lo calculé y simulé y parece andar todo bien, solo falta armarlo y probar.


----------



## shevchenko

Yo suelo usar una R de 22K  5, 7 o 10w cerámica + un zener de 12v 1W , esto viniendo desde los 310vdc , pero me ha ido mejor usando una fuentesita de 12v1A (que salen unos 180$)  y la monto verticalmente , el terciario con su diodo y cap, lo calcularía para unos 18/20v y usaria un 7812, así durante los picos de consumo se mantendría bien estable el disparo de los mosfets.


----------



## gabriel_diy

shevchenko dijo:


> Yo suelo usar una R de 22K  5, 7 o 10w cerámica + un zener de 12v 1W , esto viniendo desde los 310vdc , pero me ha ido mejor usando una fuentesita de 12v1A (que salen unos 180$)  y la monto verticalmente , el terciario con su diodo y cap, lo calcularía para unos 18/20v y usaria un 7812, así durante los picos de consumo se mantendría bien estable el disparo de los mosfets.


Lo que pasa es que el IC ya tiene su limitación de tensión en 15V con un diodo interno. No es necesaria la regulación, solo hay que tener cuidado de que la fuente externa no sea de muy baja impedancia y haga volar el diodo interno. Calculo que con el terciario en rectificado de 18V y una resistencia serie de 100 ohms todo debería funcionar bien.
Lo que no me gusta de la resistencia de 22K y el zener es que ese circuito está permanentemente encendido y calienta mucho, no me parece que tenga mucho sentido mantenerlo encendido una vez que ya el IC se puede alimentar por otro lado. Su función principal es el encendido, por eso el resto del tiempo preferiría deshabilitar esa parte.
No entiendo por qué en los picos de consumo del secundario, los mosfet deberían variar su consumo del lado del gate. Yo creo que lo único que hace variar el intercambio de cargas entre el IC y los gates es la frecuencia de trabajo. De hecho mi fuente anterior empezó a tener hipo cuando subí la frecuencia a 150K, no fue por subir la carga en el secundario.


----------



## shevchenko

Muchos son los integrados que traen un zener interno, y no por eso no se pone el externo. Si alimentad el ic con un terciario que en vacio te da 18v va a bajar unos volts cuando cargues la fuente, si el voltaje cae mucho en tu terciario ahi vendrá el problema, la frecuencia la elegis segun el nucleo (datasheet) o bien con un trimpot, varias a la mayor frecuencia y menor consumo (segun la serie) si se satura el nucleo el consumo en vacío se dispara, y los voltajes se caen (o no)  trata de al menos hacer pruebas con una carga mínima (un bi-pin de 40w a la salida del trafo, una vez que ya tenés el rango aprox de frecuencia ideal), con ese bipin (segun su brillo) ajustas (por segunda vez) al mayor voltaje de salida con carga y no te debería dar problemas, en mi caso las Rs del ic no generan gran calor ya que el cooler hace su trabajo.


----------



## gabriel_diy

Bien, probé que arranca el circuito de control, todavía no puse los Mosfet ni hice el trafo, vamos por partes. Por lo menos no explota. Tenía mis dudas, aunque lo había simulado, pero como hay uno de los transistores que uso para conmutar la alimentación del IC que tiene que soportar 310V...
Todavía no está todo dicho, tiene que hacer la conmutación cuando le ponga el trafo con su terciario de 18V.


----------



## shevchenko

Normalmente no se pone, el terciario que alimenta el ic esta aislado de los secundarios, y una vez que entrega voltaje, ya no pasa corriente por la R de arranque


----------



## gabriel_diy

shevchenko dijo:


> Normalmente no se pone, el terciario que alimenta el ic esta aislado de los secundarios, y una vez que entrega voltaje, ya no pasa corriente por la R de arranque


No se pone qué cosa?


----------



## shevchenko

Un transistor para conectar/desconectar la alimentación del ic, si vas a usar un remote conviene un relé


----------



## gabriel_diy

shevchenko dijo:


> Un transistor para conectar/desconectar la alimentación del ic, si vas a usar un remote conviene un relé


Ah. No es para usar un control remoto, es para que desconecte la R que alimenta al IC. Porque en el circuito que está propuesto en este hilo, nunca deja de circular corriente por esa resistencia. Si bien, puede ser que el IC comience a alimentarse solo desde la fuente de 18V del terciario, eso no impide que siga circulando corriente por la R y el zener. Entonces, aprovechando que ya el circuito está un poco complicado para que se autoalimente desde el terciario... me pareció bien complicarlo un poquito más y desactivar esa resistencia.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

gabriel_diy dijo:


> Ah. No es para usar un control remoto, es para que desconecte la R que alimenta al IC. Porque en el circuito que está propuesto en este hilo, nunca deja de circular corriente por esa resistencia. Si bien, puede ser que el IC comience a alimentarse solo desde la fuente de 18V del terciario, eso no impide que siga circulando corriente por la R y el zener. Entonces, aprovechando que ya el circuito está un poco complicado para que se autoalimente desde el terciario... me pareció bien complicarlo un poquito más y desactivar esa resistencia.


Puedes poner lo contacto normalmente cerriado de un rele en serie con esa resistencia que quieres desligar despues que toda fuente anda , donde ese rele tiene su bobina alimentada por la tensión oriunda del secundario terciario (logicamente despues que esa tensión  si queda DC)
!Suerte en los desahollos!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## gabriel_diy

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Puedes poner lo contacto normalmente cerriado de un rele en serie con esa resistencia que quieres desligar despues que toda fuente anda , donde ese rele tiene su bobina alimentada por la tensión oriunda del secundario terciario (logicamente despues que esa tensión  si queda DC)
> !Suerte en los desahollos!
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Es una opción, pero para esta aplicación preferiría el estado sólido.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

gabriel_diy dijo:


> Es una opción, pero para esta aplicación preferiría el estado sólido.


Bueno hasta lo presente momento aun jo no conosco ningun dispositivo de estado solido con contacto normalmente cerriado.
Cuanto a enpleyar un rele , ese es :  barato , pequeño , muy confiable y naturalmente ayslado galvanicamente los contactos de la bobina que los comanda , jajajajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## gabriel_diy

No necesito que sea galvánicamente aislado para este caso. El circuito ya lo tengo armado. Solo falta poner el transformador y los mosfet y probar.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

gabriel_diy dijo:


> No necesito que sea galvánicamente aislado para este caso. El circuito ya lo tengo armado. Solo falta poner el transformador y los mosfet y probar.


Ok , que sea asi , ?entonses como pensas en "desligar" del ciruito la resistencia de arranque ( partida) automacticamente  despues que la fuente anda normalmente ?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## gabriel_diy

La idea es la que muestro en la imagen. El bobinado L4 es el terciario. En un principio Q2 está al corte pues C5 está descargado y la tensión de base de Q2 es cero. Q1 conduce (saturado) gracias a que R11 está conectada al positivo. Entonces circula corriente por R8 y se va cargando el capacitor C4 hasta tener una tensión suficiente para que arranque el IR2153. Una vez que arranca, se pone en funcionamiento L4 y empieza a cargar C5 por un lado y a aportar corriente al IR2153 por D3 y R10. Cuando C5 llega a cierta carga, se pone en saturación Q2, la corriente de R11 se va toda por R2 y la tensión de colector de Q2, que es la de base de Q1, cae a unos pocos mV, por lo tanto Q1 queda al corte y deja de circular corriente por R8.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

gabriel_diy dijo:


> La idea es la que muestro en la imagen. El bobinado L4 es el terciario. En un principio Q2 está al corte pues C5 está descargado y la tensión de base de Q2 es cero. Q1 conduce (saturado) gracias a que R11 está conectada al positivo. Entonces circula corriente por R8 y se va cargando el capacitor C4 hasta tener una tensión suficiente para que arranque el IR2153. Una vez que arranca, se pone en funcionamiento L4 y empieza a cargar C5 por un lado y a aportar corriente al IR2153 por D3 y R10. Cuando C5 llega a cierta carga, se pone en saturación Q2, la corriente de R11 se va toda por R2 y la tensión de colector de Q2, que es la de base de Q1, cae a unos pocos mV, por lo tanto Q1 queda al corte y deja de circular corriente por R8.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 257084


! Felicitaciones , la idea es muy buena ,ahora basta elegir los transistores mas adecuados a las tensiones en juego !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ T3

Yo no le encuentro sentido a lo que quieres hacer.
El consumo sobre la resistencia en funcionamiento es despreciable en comparacion al resto del circuito.
Cual seria la idea de desconectar esa resistencia sin decirme, obvio, que es para que deje de consumir?
Realmente vale la pena lo que quieres hacer?
Quizas lo que no te consuma esa resistencia, te lo consume el circuito adicional, ya te lo planteaste a eso?

Si ésta es la razón


gabriel_diy dijo:


> me pareció bien complicarlo un poquito más y desactivar esa resistencia


Entonces adelante, como dice @Daniel Lopes ahora falta elegir los transistores adecuados (o usar un mosfet para la parte de potencia, asi reducis las caidas y calentamientos)


----------



## gabriel_diy

Lo que no me gusta es que caliente tanto que no se pueda tocar. Es solo 1w o 3w en caso de usar solo la R y no el terciario. Pero aportan mucho calor. Y no están unidas al disipador. No me gusta tener componentes a tan alta temperatura. Termina degradándose prematuramente el pcb.


----------



## shevchenko

Ponela levantada del pcb así el calor no afecta el pcb/componentes y que el cooler le de directo


----------



## gabriel_diy

shevchenko dijo:


> Ponela levantada del pcb así el calor no afecta el pcb/componentes y que el cooler le de directo


De hecho están levantadas. Igual no se pueden tocar. No uso cooler en esta fuente. Es una fuente para 150w. Uso unos buenos disipadores.


----------



## gabriel_diy

Listo. Funciona perfectamente. Ni bien arranca, la tensión sobre la resistencia se va a 0V y pasa a ser alimentado exclusivamente por el terciario.


----------



## DJ T3

Y al final como lo resolviste?


----------



## gabriel_diy

DJ T3 dijo:


> Y al final como lo resolviste?


Tal como lo expliqué en el post. Con dos transistores un bc337 y un ksp44. El ksp44 es crítico porque debe soportar por lo menos 300v cuando está al corte. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/1604718197676-png.257084/


----------



## DJ T3

Te felicito, y gracias por compartir.

Para curiosidad mia y de muchos otros, podrias colocar ls medidas obtenidas? Osea, consumo antes y despues activar/desactivar, y alguna otra medida...(no se me ocurre mas)


----------



## gabriel_diy

Si el IC usara solo la R8 para alimentarse, como en algunos casos que se ven en la red, que solo tienen la R, un capacitor y el IC, ésta disiparía 2.7W.
En el momento de hacer la conmutación, la potencia que disipa R10, (en el diagrama dice 100 ohms, pero yo usé de 120 e incluso en el diagrama original de este hilo se usaban 330ohms) más lo que se disipa en R2, R16 y R11, suma 150mW. Si agregamos los diodos y redondeamos para arriba, lo que consume el circuito que alimenta al IR2153 termina siendo menor a 0.2W. Esto es unas 13 veces menos que en el caso de alimentarlo solo con una resistencia.

Si calienta el núcleo y los mosfet cuando la fuente está sin carga es indicio de que está saturando no? No calienta una barbaridad pero  más de lo deseable.


----------



## shevchenko

Ponele unos snuber en los mosf (cap y R)
Pone unas Rs de cargas minimas por debajo de los caps de salida
La serie dice algo?


----------



## gabriel_diy

Los snubbers ya los tiene. Eso no explicaria el calentamiento del nucleo


----------



## shevchenko

R de apagado de mosfets?


----------



## gabriel_diy

Vos te referís a los diodos que están en los Gates? Deberían ser más rápidos? Eso es algo que me llama la atención. En algunos circuitos ví que usaban diodos 1N4148, acá usan FR104, no sería mejor usar UF4007 también ahí?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

gabriel_diy dijo:


> y eso qué es?


Generalmente es lo resistor en paralelo con lo Gate y Sourse del MosFet
Haora para saper si estas saturando lo nucleo tienes que medir la curriente de primario con auxilio de un TC ( transformador de curriente ) mas un osciloscopio.
La forma de onda debe sener un trapezio linear , caso la curriente dispara al cielo eso significa que lo nucleo si queda saturado.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## gabriel_diy

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Generalmente es lo resistor en paralelo con lo Gate y Sourse del MosFet
> Haora para saper si estas saturando lo nucleo tienes que medir la curriente de primario con auxilio de un TC ( transformador de curriente ) mas un osciloscopio.
> La forma de onda debe sener un trapezio linear , caso la curriente dispara al cielo eso significa que lo nucleo si queda saturado.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Perdón, edité mi mensaje en lugar de contestar. Lo repito:
Vos te referís a los diodos que están en los Gates? Deberían ser más rápidos? Eso es algo que me llama la atención. En algunos circuitos ví que usaban diodos 1N4148, acá usan FR104, no sería mejor usar UF4007 también ahí?


----------



## shevchenko

Si con el 1n4148 en inversa alcanza, otra cosa es poner un zener de 12v  desde Sourse a Gate por si en vacío se eleva el voltaje de disparo,  la frecuencia no esta muy alta para ese núcleo?  El uf4004 tiene menos NS (mas rápido que el 7)  pero eo fr104 es rápido también no? (No tengo datasheet a mano) si es ultra rapido (50ns o menos mejor)


----------



## gabriel_diy

el FR104 está en el orden de 150ns, el UF en 50ns. La frecuencia que estoy usando es de 100KHz, tal como está propuesta en este hilo. El núcleo es un EI3313. Estoy usando 12+12 vueltas en el primario, con 6 alambres de 0.3mm en paralelo. Todo tal cual como está propuesto. Según los cálculos no debería estar saturando. Salvo que el material sature con menos campo que el que está en la hoja de datos. Con un núcleo que usé antes, que era más chico, me pasaba que se calentaba bastante, dejó de calentar cuando le subí la frecuencia, pero el IC empezó a tener hipo, porque no daba abasto para alimentar los gates. Pero en este caso, al tener más sección transversal, la densidad de campo debería disminuir, por lo tanto debería poder usar esta frecuencia sin problemas.


----------



## shevchenko

Proba bajar la frecuencia a 50/60 khz, si todo se soluciona era solo eso!


----------



## gabriel_diy

shevchenko dijo:


> Proba bajar la frecuencia a 50/60 khz, si todo se soluciona era solo eso!


En el intento anterior de fuente, bajar la frecuencia empeoró las cosas. Por eso creo que sí es un tema de saturación. Si subo la frecuencia, eso va hacer bajar la corriente pico y eso va a bajar el campo para que deje de saturar.


----------



## shevchenko

Si es un Ei33/5 de pc, vienen nornalmente a 30/35khz.
Si subis la frecuencia, tenes que bajar la cantidad de vueltas del primario,  bajas frecuencia necesitas mas vueltas (normalmente)


----------



## gabriel_diy

shevchenko dijo:


> Si es un Ei33/5 de pc, vienen nornalmente a 30/35khz.
> Si subis la frecuencia, tenes que bajar la cantidad de vueltas del primario,  bajas frecuencia necesitas mas vueltas (normalmente)


EI3313, el que está propuesto en este mismo hilo. El original, está con 24 vueltas y con 100KHz. Estoy usando esa misma combinación. Pero porque el cálculo me dio lo mismo. Si subís la frecuencia no es obligatorio que bajes la cantidad de vueltas, al contrario, vas a tener menos Bmax en el núcleo. Esto te permite bajar la cantidad de vueltas si es que querés mantener el mismo Bmax. Pero si las vueltas ya se las diste...


----------



## gabriel_diy

Bueno, subí la frecuencia a 125KHz. El núcleo calienta menos, pero el problema son los mosfet, siguen calientes, creo que más que antes. El snubber del primario también calienta bastante. ¿Estarán tardando en conmutar los transistores?
Son IRF740 y les puse resistencias de gate de 10 ohms.


----------



## gevv

Hola a todos


----------



## gevv

Hola a todos,

edición simple (no rigurosa, solo prueba rápida)





						[Aporte] Fuente de alimentación de laboratorio 0-30 V 10 A (probada)
					

Hola,  Probé que el circuito funciona bien, dibujos de PCB de fuente de diseño de sprint y archivos gerber. Velleman K7200 0-30V 0-10A Mini PCB probado




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------

